# what are "Hardlines"



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*what is*

i have been thinking about redoing my air ride setup and would like to do a hardline setup for everything inside the car, from compressors to tanks from tanks to manifold and use flexible line to the bags but my question is what kind of lines do i use, do i use break lines







I know what to do just unsure of what to do for the plumbing
my current setup










THIS IS MY INSPIRATION


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: what is "Hardlines" (vwguygti98)*

You just use regular copper water pipe it's good to 500 psi


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: what is "Hardlines" (ryanmiller)*

if anyone needs any i can get it....family owns a plumbing supply house so like i can get all the fittings anyone would ever need
i did hardline to my rear bags, once i get my car in the garage for the winter all lines will be hardline


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: what is "Hardlines" (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_if anyone needs any i can get it....family owns a plumbing supply house so like i can get all the fittings anyone would ever need
i did hardline to my rear bags, once i get my car in the garage for the winter all lines will be hardline

i want to see some pics of your lines


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: what is "Hardlines" (Rat4Life)*

no pics yet, i only have a small section done of the rear at the moment, havnt felt like working on anything till the cars inside for the winter


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: what is "Hardlines" (Hinrichs)*

1/2" and 1/4" copper


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

that setup looks pretty sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_that setup looks pretty sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

yeah that does look pretty good but i wanna go for something a little different, maybe a little more organized or possibly more shiny


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwguygti98)*

get ready to shell out some money..for the benders....copper isn't cheap, but stainless prices makes copper look affordable...here is a great site for all your needs http://www.swagelok.com/fittin...w.htm
stainless:










_Modified by crippled4life at 11:12 AM 12-25-2008_


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

ill price up enough fittings and such monday at work to see how much this would cost to run the system on full copper....


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_ill price up enough fittings and such monday at work to see how much this would cost to run the system on full copper....

it costs roughly between $100-$200 more to do it in copper including fittings and tubing. closer to $200 though.


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Swoops)*

Thats nuthin-if your shellin for air, just unload a bit more and do it right.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (2slogetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2slogetta* »_Thats nuthin-if your shellin for air, just unload a bit more and do it right. 

actually it is something if your shelling for air. if you know what you're doing air isnt that expensive at all. and there are many "right" ways to do an air setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Swoops)*

Sorry-Mr.Swoops-but we all know Air is sexpensive as he11-there may be cheap ass routes, but in the end-who the crap cares when you spend even over a G-$200 more isnt much. You hear


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (2slogetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2slogetta* »_Sorry-Mr.Swoops-but we all know Air is sexpensive as he11-there may be cheap ass routes, but in the end-who the crap cares when you spend even over a G-$200 more isnt much. You hear









well then that comes down to personal preference. i do think spending $200 more when you've spent say $1500 is a big deal when the extra money is for something cosmetic but really its comes down to the buyer


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Swoops)*

i can swing deals tho with getting things since we own the business everyone....the most expensive part would be the line but copper tubing is down in price right now...i could do this for our cost depending which isnt that much


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

id be interested in finding out some costs to do a full hardline setup!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

got some prices but do it really well i need to know what you guys need for fittings, then i can get an exact price easier than just guessing
a roll of 3/8 line is about 25 for 50 feet and 55 for 100 feet
there are 2 options for benders one being 25 and one being 65
and fittings range from 2 - 5 a piece
pm me with your needs and ill help you guys out, i also have all ptc fittings you need


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

use material in stick form not a roll 
if you want it to look like those pix youve posted


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (vdubfiend)*

soft copper for that is actually refrigerant line...it comes in rolls only
and its very easy to straighten it out


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_soft copper for that is actually refrigerant line...it comes in rolls only
and its very easy to straighten it out

exactly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Swoops)*

well my cars in the garage now, after i get a new tank and some other things ill be working on doing my whole setup in copper and some other things, ill let you know prices as i go and all if people are seriously interested


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







what is this English class?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

Besides looking awesome when they're artistcally bent like that first pic, are there other benefits to running hardlines?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_no ryan, its not. i've just seen the way greg seems to find the need to shove his opinions and his "facts" in everyone's face. i didn't know he was an expert on air ride and, well, everything automotive. i sell air ride but i've never ever claimed to be an expert at what i do or show off by flaunting my knowledge. learning is an ongoing process and i think it's rather rude the way he belittles people with his "superior knowledge".

hey, hey, hey, **** you.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_aww did i call your bluff? i'm sure your ego will recover quickly.

haha didnt even phase my ego...and to answer your question, no.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_didn't think it would. it would take a lot to knock you off your soap box.








maybe one day you can wow me with your vastly superior automotive knowledge.

i'll make a note of it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Swoops)*

Less crying.....more hardlines....


















_Modified by [email protected] at 4:29 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

that setup in the first pic looks weird to me. Is that a refillable setup with no compressor?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*

jebus Kev, those are


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*










I will come back in a bit and post up some set ups that inspired me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Disclamer: I did NOT build any of these. Please dont PM me asking "What is that" 
This is just plain and simple, crazy work, and much props to who ever built these set ups that motivated me to buy my first ridgid bender.
















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:12 AM 1-8-2009_


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_got some prices but do it really well i need to know what you guys need for fittings, then i can get an exact price easier than just guessing
a roll of 3/8 line is about 25 for 50 feet and 55 for 100 feet
there are 2 options for benders one being 25 and one being 65
and fittings range from 2 - 5 a piece
pm me with your needs and ill help you guys out, i also have all ptc fittings you need

i found this pipe bender for 6 bux


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (vwguygti98)*

Those examples are beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So are there any other benefits besides looking awesome? Are there any additional issues with hardlines?


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

God dammit kevin! you just made me want Hardlines even more








lol 
I definitely will be looking into this!


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (vwguygti98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguygti98* »_
i found this pipe bender for 6 bux 









that thing is a pos.. spend a little more and get a good one..


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Those examples are beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So are there any other benefits besides looking awesome? Are there any additional issues with hardlines?

no leaks.. cleaner install and just better.
I have run hardlines on my system (EVERYTHING except leader hoses)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (vdubfiend)*

here is the tools I use...


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (vdubfiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfiend* »_
no leaks.. cleaner install and just better.
I have run hardlines on my system (EVERYTHING except leader hoses)

its not guaranteed to have no leaks, but if you do its usually just a case of making the fitting tighter as opposed to having a defective PTC fitting.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Swoops)*









07 GTI philthyphil I believe.


----------



## philthyphil (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








07 GTI philthyphil I believe.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hardline FTW


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

those tanks need a polishing!


----------



## philthyphil (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_those tanks need a polishing!

Project is still in the build stage so you'll see them polished when its ready to roll http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (philthyphil)*


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

^^^ looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i want to copy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_^^^ looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i want to copy










Sure Mikhail, if you need anyting you know my number


----------



## philthyphil (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_^^^ looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i want to copy










Thanks! Kevin does great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gkap (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (philthyphil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philthyphil* »_
Thanks! Kevin does great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









this is true,, ive witnessed it!


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (Gkap)*

Getting ready to embark on this project when it gets a little warmer


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Man Kevin.... you F*ckin rock!!!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

i think i just went 6 to midnight


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

so its possible to run hardlines under the car to the leader lines of the bags? probably a more reliable solution than hose right?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*

why wouln't it?
I want to do this evenutally, but its a lo-t of work.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Its is totally doable.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

_Modified by [email protected] at 12:12 PM 4-3-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Digging the trunk setup, but you'd think the owner would route those harnesses inside the seats to clean things up a bit


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Kev, do you think that the gauge being on such a long pipe and being unsupported would cause a leak after time?
other than that it looks nicee


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_Kev, do you think that the gauge being on such a long pipe and being unsupported would cause a leak after time?
other than that it looks nicee









We thought about that. Anything is possible. This Car really dosnt go any where. Its a full time show car. I dont think it will ever be on the road again.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

For what it's worth, I ran a gauge all last year on the end of an unsupported hard line that was close to 3' feet long. No leaks
New install looks dope Kevin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_For what it's worth, I ran a gauge all last year on the end of an unsupported hard line that was close to 3' feet long. No leaks
New install looks dope Kevin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



plus if you do start to leak out of the tank, that would be the first place i would look. my hardline setup i have planned, my gauge will be unsupported.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

Im not to worried about it, if it does start to leak, I will just change it. Not the end of the world. I have built 3 set ups in this car in 4 years and it never seen the road yet. Odds are I will redo it again before it hits the road. Just the way this cat is.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

but i do dig that its glycerin filled


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

little bit of hardline work i did on a friends car








edit: the back area of the tank will be covered


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

roe's setup rules greg, i love how it came out.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

I want to do this so bad







can't this thread die already so I don't have to keep seeing sick set-ups.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*









Full copper lines for the entire setup


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo7387)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

are there any advantages for having hardlines over rubber? less leaks? i know they are less likely to tear thats for sure but anythign else?
how much more expensive is it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_are there any advantages for having hardlines over rubber? less leaks? i know they are less likely to tear thats for sure but anythign else?
how much more expensive is it?

I would say there is no advantages. Its basically all cosmetic.
all said in done its probably cheaper, than buing DOT air brake line and DOT PTC fittings. The tools to do it nice is what costs money. But once you own them, its cheaper long term.



_Modified by [email protected] at 9:40 AM 4-8-2009_


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

wow, really? that blows my mind, i never would have thought it would end up being cheaper


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Swoops do you just leave it like that or do you have a false floor of some sort? I love the tank.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_Swoops do you just leave it like that or do you have a false floor of some sort? I love the tank.

Yea i have a false floor that leaves the tank partially exposed.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Show OFF!! 
I want to do stainless steel lines on mine.. tOO SICK


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Show OFF!! 
I want to do stainless steel lines on mine.. tOO SICK

have fun trying to bend them


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_
have fun trying to bend them









i can do that by hand.. thats no biggie...














j/k.. its a dream project that will come when this car isnt a daily anymore and i have time. as is i'm redoing it all for SOWO.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_
have fun trying to bend them










I am trying to talk my buddy I work with who is huge into lowriders to bend me up some stainless lines.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

any more hardlines?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

i just did short bends from my tank to the valves. I need to work on it some more tonight, i'll try and snap some pics if it is still light out.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

what i did.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (charlie hayes)*

not bad, it that a compression fitting?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I just dropped a **** load on flare fittings and was going to get started this weekend if it's nice out. 
question: Would you use teflon tape on the cap?


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

i used flare fittings. and i used blue seal or something like that. its like a goop. my dad had it in his truck.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (charlie hayes)*

good enough for me


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

setup for a friend i've been working on, just wait


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Swoops)*

So much heat in this thread.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

spy shots!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_setup for a friend i've been working on, just wait










I spy half of 1 of my stickers


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

at least they didnt take your whole sticker..







. ala "bags get bitches"


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_at least they didnt take your whole sticker..







. ala "bags get bitches"

dont be rollin your eyes at me like u mean business or something... 








I was just kidding, i dont care.. and if i didnt install it i still sell parts, or having my full sticker helps... 
I wish every car had 1 of my stickers.. get more customers


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

send me some ****ing swag then







........im trying to get all these static worshippers on board in my area.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_send me some ****ing swag then







........im trying to get all these static worshippers on board in my area. 

I dont have anymore... I think i have blue or red stickers right now, and thats it.. 
no t-shirts, or anything...


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

when that firestone order gets made (not soon) ill order/snag up some of that. should give you plenty of time to get off your ass and bust some more goodies out for people to rep

also, found out today that my family/I wont be traveling to sarasota (as of right now) because we lost the house a friend of the family was lending to us. their "fresh outta under-grad" daughter decided to move into it (got it made?)

still wanting to plan a trip/visit for the end of the summer potentially. pretty bummed though


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

i got the last gold "airbysanti" sticker! hahahahaha. seriously though Santi has supplied pretty much all the parts for my friends setup (silver tank above) and hes awesome to deal with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Swoops)*

Same here. Only thing I haven't ordered through him is my front bags and gauge pod from eric/andrew


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

Alright JAcob, well you keep me posted, i'll be here. 
Greg, if thats the car i'm thinking of then it should have my full sticker for sure.








Unless mine goes on the outside







I think he has the wood one.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

It isss the car your thinking of haha and check your email about the sticker your going to have some prime real estate on that tank buddy!!! so dont you worry!








no disrespect on the sticker man it was me ****ing it up trying to put it on and wrinkled like half of it with all nice bubbles in it so i cut off half and mated it with the esad one. but dont worry man like i said there is something bigger for you because i gotta give you a **** load of credit for this build becuase with out gregs know how and amazing skill and your help with all the parts and dealing with me i gotta rep it hard


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (beatonzeebuldge)*

Its all gravy bro... I was just joking.. I didnt care... 
@ SOWO, Matt (england) was walking around with one of my Tshirts w/ a MAsonTech sticker over my name...


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

hahaha niceee


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Less crying.....more hardlines....

















SECKS!!!! makes me want to do this! i really wanted to do a glass/plexy panel to see all the wiring to begin with but this makes everything look soo much better! how do you bend the hardwire like that?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*

damn, second trunk setup in one page. had to add more valves


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^i love hardlines but that is a little too much going on for my tastes. looks like quality work though.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_damn, second trunk setup in one page. had to add more valves


































hey swoops, is that a co2 bottle from a paintball gun


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

its actually a reactor coil Ryan, DUH!


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

*Re: (beatonzeebuldge)*

Woweeee....









Awesome pics in this thread. 
My fiance' is going to kill me when I tell her I'm gonna bag the GTI.


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (Monkeykungfu)*

Prolly gonna start my hardline setup after WF but we shall see


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (vwguygti98)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hes another i did in the last couple of months, i believe there was a progress pic of it on the third page.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Swoops)*

^^ Such nice work. Love the water trap placement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still waiting for pics of Leah's setup...


----------



## nothingspecial (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

sorry if this is a newbie question, but can hardlines be done on valve blocks? more specifically, on the Accuair unit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_hes another i did in the last couple of months, i believe there was a progress pic of it on the third page.









Gets my approval. Very nice work, that shouls inspire people to try. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (nothingspecial)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingspecial* »_sorry if this is a newbie question, but can hardlines be done on valve blocks? more specifically, on the Accuair unit?









Yes, I think all the set ups I posted, use manifolds of some sort.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

added some intakes to the one above


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: (2slogetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2slogetta* »_Thats nuthin-if your shellin for air, just unload a bit more and do it right. 


might as well do it right the first time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (EuRoGTI86)*

TTT


----------



## suka4thong (Sep 20, 2009)

wat do you guys use to bling out those coppers?


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (suka4thong)*

3M pads will do the trick.
or sandpaper 500 grit and up


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (rockin16v)*

or simply just metal polish and a rag


----------



## goonies! (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: (Swoops)*

damn all these ballin hardline set ups make me rethink my 4 valve setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (goonies!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goonies!* »_damn all these ballin hardline set ups make me rethink my 4 valve setup.











4 valves 8, dosnt really matter. You can still add a little interest. Keep it simple thats my best advise.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
4 valves 8, dosnt really matter. You can still add a little interest. Keep it simple thats my best advise.

yep, one of my setups i posted in this thread was on a 4 valve setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Slampig)*

Leah's hardlines, done by the one and only.....Swoops.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

^ badass


----------



## HSTuning (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

Pretty cool that hardlines are making it into the air ride world. I spent probably an hour on Bent Custom's website earlier this year before I went ahead and did 99% of my bay lines in SS. I'm enjoying seeing these setups.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have hard lines in my set-up similar to the set-up above, but it was my first attempt and not the prettiest. Plan to redo it all over the winter.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks to swoops for driving out to staten island! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (2slogetta)*

i gotta question tho...if u use copper piping wouldn't it be more of a higher chance to freeze in the winter time??


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta PWR* »_i gotta question tho...if u use copper piping wouldn't it be more of a higher chance to freeze in the winter time??

it'll only freeze if theres water in it as would a nylon line. there shouldnt be water in there if you drain the watertrap regularly and if you live in a harsher winter climate then airbrake antifreeze always helps


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Swoops)*

Swoops hardlines looking tits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
quick question, hows it sealing of copper pipe into ptc bulkhead, do you get good seal?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_Swoops hardlines looking tits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
quick question, hows it sealing of copper pipe into ptc bulkhead, do you get good seal?

thanks bud. copper seals exactly the same into ptc as the nylon, as long as its the same o.d. and of course you have to make sure the copper isnt egged. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Swoops)*

heres a decent pic of something i've done recently.


----------



## HSTuning (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (Swoops)*

What kinda tubing? Still compression fittings?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What kinda tubing? Still compression fittings?

x2! i like the looks of that...they look like Al....
think of doing some hardlines on my project....


----------



## HSTuning (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (fouckhest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fouckhest* »_
x2! i like the looks of that...they look like Al....
think of doing some hardlines on my project....

all stainless here w/ 37° flares.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
all stainless here w/ 37° flares.









i wouldnt mind seeing some pics...if your sharing...email me








i wouldnt mind throwing some ideas back and forth...i am trying to hide as much as possible on my setup


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

What flaring tool are you using in Stainless? I'm going to purchase the Imperial Eastman 400-F.


----------



## HSTuning (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (Afazz)*

A Rigid model. I think Kevin or whoever from AAC (whoever the sponsor is) posted a picture of one. Grey and black piece. I forget the model number. But, I have benders for -3, -4, -6, and -10. Got em all from an HVAC Tool company online.
Edit:
Not my car or turbo setup but one of our customer cars' setups. Used both SS hard and SS braid depending on the line.


















_Modified by [email protected] at 2:17 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yes, then the Ridgid 377. I read that makes nice flares, but could give some trouble with .065" wall stainless since it's only rated for .035" wall. That's what I will probably use for my hydraulic lines. It's just over $120 though, compared to ~$350 for the Imperial 400-F, so I might buy it anyway.


----------



## HSTuning (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (Afazz)*

.065? lol, you don't need .065. I'm using .049 on 5/8 (-10), and then .035 on 1/4 (-4) and 3/8 (-6), and then .029? on 3/16 (-3). The wall thickness determines if the tubing will kink or not when you bend it.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

It's for hydraulic suspension, the pressures are considerably higher than oil lines! I have mine limited to 1500psi, but for the line between the pump and pressure relief valve I could see up to 3500 or 4000psi. I mis-typed .065" which is what the 10,000psi+ hoppers use, I meant to say .049" seamless which is what I will use.


----------



## HSTuning (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_It's for hydraulic suspension, the pressures are considerably higher than oil lines! I have mine limited to 1500psi, but for the line between the pump and pressure relief valve I could see up to 3500 or 4000psi. I mis-typed .065" which is what the 10,000psi+ hoppers use, I meant to say .049" seamless which is what I will use.

Gotcha. Seamless IS the tubing to use with flaring so sounds like you're on the right track. And like I said that Rigid flare tool will handle the .049.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yep seamless annealed. That's good to know about the Ridgid with .049" that will save me quite a bit of cash! Thanks


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What kinda tubing? Still compression fittings?

3/8" aluminum tubing with PTC and brass flared fittings for domestic oil lines. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Swoops)*

just finished wiring this up, finally..
tubing by swoops, extended and tucked easy street harness by me







extended the senders and valve wiring by 6 feet. brain is where the monsoon amp would be
the tubing is all aluminum by flare and PTC's out of the car. the compressors are mounted on Fasco motor mounts for additional vibration absorption, and the leader lines are shortened to 3" to allow for compressor movement. 
the line closest to the passenger side is the line out to the rear bumper for a aux air hookup ( impact gun, tire filler ect..) then next to that is the horn valve, followed by the 4 lines to each bag.
Its been a while in the making, hope you guys like it!
again thanks to greg and santi











































_Modified by ryanmiller at 8:33 PM 1-2-2010_


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Looks so clean Ryan! You guys did a great job on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Up to the top.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ryan that ish is legit... simple and clean.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_Its been a while in the making, hope you guys like it!

Looks good dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (dymer)*

I'm looking to do hardlines with my new hatch design. 
where should I go to learn about them? What materials to use, what tools are needed, fittings required...
I have two of the mason-tech sold 3 gallon tanks w/ One 1/2"NPT port and one 1/4"NPT port on each end cap. One 1/4"NPT port on the side and one 1/4"NPT port on the bottom for a drain.
The tanks have individual compressors, and are in series to the manifold.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

Damn Swoops, looking goooooooooood








legit work on ryans trunk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_I'm looking to do hardlines with my new hatch design. 
where should I go to learn about them? What materials to use, what tools are needed, fittings required...
I have two of the mason-tech sold 3 gallon tanks w/ One 1/2"NPT port and one 1/4"NPT port on each end cap. One 1/4"NPT port on the side and one 1/4"NPT port on the bottom for a drain.
The tanks have individual compressors, and are in series to the manifold.


Like anything there are different ways of doing things. I like to JIC flare my connections and use a nut and collar. Some people use compression fittings, and still others PTC, or swaglock if your looking to spend $$$
There is information in this thread of the tools I bought to do it here at our shop. Hardlines are very big in the hydro world, and Layitlow is the best Lowrider forum. You can search there or google.
The best way to learn is to do it! You are just going to waste some material in the begining.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Miller, I just wanted to say the setup came out sick!!!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

thanks santi!
i finally got to drive it today since it was done







darn melted fuel line!
but a big thank you for getting the din plugs and ptc stuff, that really helped clean everything up


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Damn Swoops, looking goooooooooood








legit work on ryans trunk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_
thanks dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Quality work, as always. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Makes me want to change things up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

I will add a couple tips for 2010
"K" grade copper is nicer to work with. It is a bit thicker wall.
Always buy straight runs. Coiled copper is cheap and never looks as good.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

swoops/miller: how many wraps of teflon are you using? It looks like it's really caked on there


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
Quality work, as always. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Makes me want to change things up. 


fly swoops out here and he can do your car and mine


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
fly swoops out here and he can do your car and mine









it would be cheaper to buy the tools and some line and practice yourself


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
it would be cheaper to buy the tools and some line and practice yourself

Wanna go halfsies on some gear, Trav??


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_it would be cheaper to buy the tools and some line and practice yourself

But then I wouldn't get to hang out with greg









_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Wanna go halfsies on some gear, Trav??









too broke for car stuff right now.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Greg's turning into the Santi of hardlines


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
it would be cheaper to buy the tools and some line and practice yourself

actually, to be honest, it probably wouldint lol. after the tools and tubing and fittings and all the trial and error and finally finishing your first hardline setup to come to the realization 8 hours later that you could have done it differently and better which has a tendency to repeat itself. i redid mine 3 times lol.
plus like travy said, then you guys wouldnt get to hang out with me. that comes free with the hardline install.
everyone else thanks.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_thanks santi!
i finally got to drive it today since it was done <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://is.rely.net/2-64-38849-l-miLiM9RbflKgiExmFe7Gpw.gif" BORDER="0"> darn melted fuel line!
but a big thank you for getting the din plugs and ptc stuff, that really helped clean everything up <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0">

glad i could help somehow!! I still owe u for those 2 fittings also... bad santi http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*

I just made a hardline for my brother's Ego paintball gun. I tried to make it cool looking but he kept bitching about how it was in the way of getting a hand on the regulator so I editted it a couple times. I'll post a pic of it tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Savvv)*

nothing fancy. ss 3/16" seamless with AN flares. no leaks, even with his nitrogen tank.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Savvv)*

thats sick














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

where to get fittings for hardlines? Im going to use hardlines from the tank to valves, compressors etc, but using DOT air line to the bags..
But dont know what kind of fittings I need.. 
any web shops?
and could i use loctite 545 on these? or should i use something else?


----------



## enim (Jan 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Just wanted to share for you hardlines guys: source


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (enim)*

DAMN thats ****ing sick!!


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

NOS Hardlines on a turbo s52 THAT IS SICK!!!! Got any pics of the car? What kind of car is it in?


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_DAMN thats ****ing sick!!









x2


----------



## enim (Jan 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Its a gentleman's E39 (I think) 525i
























The underside for the methanol injection - not hardlines, but slick indeed:








I think he got a new intake, though, and hasn't done the nitrous and methanol again yet.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (enim)*

The engine bay looked E30 or E39. I was hoping it was one of the two. My two favorite bodystyles in BMW. Very sick! Hope they have more planned for the exterior.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*

owners name is Jon Kensy and he is one of the founders of BlownEuroz. He know runs New-Sweden. He is on here as well, but I forget his user name at the moment.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*

holy balls


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jimothy cricket)*

If he did it right he swap it out for the euro model or the BMP one. Goodness I miss my beemers! I am going to go to bed and cry now.







goodnight Vortex


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (enim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enim* »_Its a gentleman's E39 (I think) 525i


*E34* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
*E34* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good catch! And here I was posting e39 right behind him. Baaaaaahhh! lol


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*

work in progress from this weekend


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Clean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Very nice man! You do amazing work.


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

swoops, you make me go...


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

i know that car ....


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rotorwerks* »_i know that car ....

its the guy kevin, blksunshine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

im quite aware... he has nothing but good things to say about you and your work


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rotorwerks* »_im quite aware... he has nothing but good things to say about you and your work

thats great to hear, thanks


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (Swoops)*

*Swoops:*
where to get fittings for hardlines? Im going to use hardlines from the tank to valves, compressors etc, but using DOT air line to the bags..
But dont know what kind of fittings I need.. 
any web shops? Live in norway so need to buy on web..

you are doing a realy good job with hardlines! If I lived In the US, you would be the man for the job!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (G3Variant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G3Variant* »_*Swoops:*
where to get fittings for hardlines? Im going to use hardlines from the tank to valves, compressors etc, but using DOT air line to the bags..
But dont know what kind of fittings I need.. 
any web shops? Live in norway so need to buy on web..

you are doing a realy good job with hardlines! If I lived In the US, you would be the man for the job!

thanks and i sent you a PM


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Swoops)*

finished up the MK5 i posted earlier. did the wiring as well


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

sooo sick!


----------



## philthyphil (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

^^^ Clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A more recent pic of my set-up


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *philthyphil* »_^^^ Clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A more recent pic of my set-up 



More pictures!!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_finished up the MK5 i posted earlier. did the wiring as well


Clean install dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_finished up the MK5 i posted earlier. did the wiring as well

























Looks good does it seal good with the PTC's?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bulkhead unions make it look so clean.
Very clean setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Looks good does it seal good with the PTC's?

thanks and it seals perfectly. hard tubing is the O.D. as nylon so it all works. that cars been aired up for 2 days with no leaks


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Swoops)*

so are ptc's those "sharkbite" fittings? Like what ppl use with water/meth setups and the nylon tubing? Just push it in and it grabs, and to pull the tube out you need to pull back on the ring to disengage the teeth.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Savvv)*

whats the 3rd bulkhead fitting for on the drivers side?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_whats the 3rd bulkhead fitting for on the drivers side?

airhorn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

why cant you live by me?

i seriously need to redo my setup with hardlines.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Swoops does amazing work! I've had the car now for a week with no leaks, no issues, and totally happy with his quality work!
Thanks Again for making me love air-ride all over again


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

^you're welcome, kevin!


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread!


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

does anybody route hardlines all the way up to just before the bags? I'm thinking about doing that to reduce the use of rubber hoses as much as possible.
Also where do you guys get the bulkheads?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (firebert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firebert* »_does anybody route hardlines all the way up to just before the bags? I'm thinking about doing that to reduce the use of rubber hoses as much as possible.
Also where do you guys get the bulkheads?

In texas they do that a lot.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Don't get me wrong I love being in Texas. Why do you
say Texas guys do hardlines to the bags alot specifically?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (VDubDubber)*

Ekstensive uses a lot of copper on there installs.
Thats why I said that. And there are located in Texas.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Swoops's brother Eric has full hardlines running to his bags on his MK3 Jetta


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This is very true! Good call Kevin I was just curious your reasoning. btw we are
lucky in Texas our weather let's us hardline in ss or copper with no worries from the undercarriage metal eating **** of northern roads. lol


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (VDubDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubDubber* »_This is very true! Good call Kevin I was just curious your reasoning. btw we are
lucky in Texas our weather let's us hardline in ss or copper with no worries from the undercarriage metal eating **** of northern roads. lol

If good grade ss is used there shouldn't be any worries up here either. no different than ss exhaust systems.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (Savvv)*

I hate to be bearer of bad news but that stuff they put on the roads up there I have seen it mess up stainless exhaust as well and coilovers and suspension parts. Used to live in dc and newyork had a shop both places and saw this alot.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (VDubDubber)*

I've seen surface rust mind you, but never rotting it away. Atleast with 304. I think GHL used 409 resonators b/c it looked like it was about to fall off.
Another thing to consider is, if you have a car on air-ride up north, why are you driving it in the snow? lol


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Savvv* »_
Another thing to consider is, if you have a car on air-ride up north, why are you driving it in the snow? lol


why not?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msuzuki126* »_
why not?

personal preference i guess. if i had a car on air i'd consider it to be too nice to put thru ohio winters, and pick up atleast a $500 beater for the season. Not so much worried about the system holding up.


----------



## 5mall5nail5 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (enim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enim* »_
I think he got a new intake, though, and hasn't done the nitrous and methanol again yet.


So funny I was just cruising vortex like usual and stumbled on this thread, paging down, paging down, and saw "E39" and I my interested peaked. Then I saw my car haha. Funny stuff!
You're correct, new intake was made - the stock plastic unit was pretty good at coping with all I put it through but I was leaking fuel and methanol when boost was over 20 - 30 psi and the intake was "whistling" at the fittings. Since moved to a custom fabbed CNC intake. I will add nitrous again, just want to get power numbers on motor only (and turbo of course).
I have all the fittings for a nice hard line setup for the oil feed to the turbo using thin wall stainless that I'll polish, but weather hasn't been cooperating.








Thanks for complements guys!


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (HurleyVW)*

Sick sick sick ride man! I am an original E30 fanatic myself of maxbimmer fame. Great to see fellow Beemer lovers frequenting the vortex boards. Makes me much more secure in my choice of the mk4 gti as my new project platform. Yea those stock composite intakes are only good for so much boost. My s52 E30 was supercharged and gassed so I was not competing with thekinds of boost levels you are but I was running an ITB euro intake. Not sure if they are any stronger since they are still composite. I think had I turbo'd instead those ITB's would have been the first thing to leak and blow. Congrats on the ride. What Beemer boards do you frequent? 
_Quote, originally posted by *HurleyVW* »_
So funny I was just cruising vortex like usual and stumbled on this thread, paging down, paging down, and saw "E39" and I my interested peaked. Then I saw my car haha. Funny stuff!
You're correct, new intake was made - the stock plastic unit was pretty good at coping with all I put it through but I was leaking fuel and methanol when boost was over 20 - 30 psi and the intake was "whistling" at the fittings. Since moved to a custom fabbed CNC intake. I will add nitrous again, just want to get power numbers on motor only (and turbo of course).
I have all the fittings for a nice hard line setup for the oil feed to the turbo using thin wall stainless that I'll polish, but weather hasn't been cooperating.








Thanks for complements guys!


----------



## 5mall5nail5 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubDubber* »_... 

Sounds hot man - I am mostly on bimmerforums. But I frequent yellowbullet, vortex, etc. I am on a billion forums, you know how it is.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (HurleyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HurleyVW* »_
Sounds hot man - I am mostly on bimmerforums. But I frequent yellowbullet, vortex, etc. I am on a billion forums, you know how it is.

oh yea, gotta spread the forum love. Your hurley s/n looks familiar just thought I may have seen you around or bought some parts from you? I have browsed bimmerforums but never joined. Looks like I might be giving it another look. Glad to meet you!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

is that dip for show or to act as a trap?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Savvv)*

lenz flare lines


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Savvv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Savvv* »_is that dip for show or to act as a trap?

Show.


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

Kevin: your hardline's setups are soooo f*ckn gorgeous man...


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (SkIz)*

mine, by dorbritz


----------



## 5mall5nail5 (Mar 13, 2002)

Nice push connect copper, love it. Break out the dremel and polish it all, then clear powder


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

loving the hard line set ups with ptc's. Im going to be doing one after show n go. my trunk is nice, but needs some serious clean up


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

heres a setup i just finished for a customer in texas.


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (Swoops)*







































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

swoops u really know how to get me motiviated


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_heres a setup i just finished for a customer in texas.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

Swoops: how do you get 90degrees PTC fittings on a bulkhead?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (G3Variant)*

Just NOW realizing what PTC stands for.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Savvv)*






















^^


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

D.teks new setup


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Swoops)*

great work g. tek showed me yesterday or the day before. diggin the tube nuts on this one.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Savvv)*

looks sick swoops http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Props.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_D.teks new setup









Swoops this is so close to looking great. Why do you never finish these systems up? ie detail (paint) the tanks, polish the lines, cut exsive tape of fittings. Your work has really improved. But you dont seem to finish them. Do you like them "Raw"?


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_D.teks new setup









Swoops! OH MAN!! That is sick! Been waiting to see one with side ported tank like mine. I am guessing it has a single compressor tap in up top near the gauge? Hate to sound like a thief but I will be using this picture as a base template for my initial setup. Thanks man. You will get credit for the idea in my build ofcourse!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW!!! PAGE 8 IS OWNED!!! YaY!! My first since joining the site.







Glad you were all here for it.










_Modified by VDubDubber at 12:32 PM 3-19-2010_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (VDubDubber)*

So I scored a big one last week, though due to unfortunate circumstances.
My grandma passed a couple months ago. We were going through here house, getting it ready to be sold, and I found an entire bending and flare kit for hardlines.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Swoops this is so close to looking great. Why do you never finish these systems up? ie detail (paint) the tanks, polish the lines, cut exsive tape of fittings. Your work has really improved. But you dont seem to finish them. Do you like them "Raw"?

well i dont finish em for a couple reasons, mostly because i have no means to paint a tank well (no one wants to pay me to spray paint their tank) and are all different depending on the setup. for instance the black on i just posted is goin to be taken apart later on to be painted and polish as is ryan millers setup.
the one i posted above that for chrisIY403 i did polish the lines after i took the pic. he's having the tank polished when he receives it.
if people want their tank polished or painted i need to receive it like that cause i have no means to do it. thats why the majority of my setups are the way they are, i just like doing hardlines


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Swoops)*









I worked on Methlab today. took off the Viair 400, added dual 444's, slowdows, mufflers, and a tire fill valve. wrapped the small bottle.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

im no swoops but what the hell. Heres my first attempt today as i started to redo my trunk set up. Bulkhead unions will be installed tomorrow on the driver side where they run into the body







Compressors will be hardlined soon as well 
Disclaimer: First time ever touching a bender in my life. Also the angle is a little off to show how the lines leaving the trunk line up.










_Modified by no vtec 4me at 9:35 PM 3-19-2010_


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

SOOOO SICK


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_ 
Disclaimer: First time ever touching a bender in my life. Also the angle is a little off to show how the lines leaving the trunk line up.









_Modified by no vtec 4me at 9:35 PM 3-19-2010_

man that is a great job! My first try look nowhere that close to right. I do want to make one suggestion you may not have thought of yet. Between tank and valve tube length doesn't matter but the tubes for the front bags both need to be the same length from valve to bag. Rear bot need to be the same length on each side as well. Easiest to make the hardlines exact same length from valve to drivers side bulkheads. Then I assume you are running dot line under car if so just run line to passenger side front firs and cut driver side equal length may have some extra to hide. Hope this helps! Great first shot looks excellent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goshawks00 (Jan 26, 2010)

Swoops that is the ****s man!! have you or anyone else done a Accuair manifold yet? Got pics?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (VDubDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubDubber* »_
man that is a great job! My first try look nowhere that close to right. I do want to make one suggestion you may not have thought of yet. Between tank and valve tube length doesn't matter but the tubes for the front bags both need to be the same length from valve to bag. Rear bot need to be the same length on each side as well. Easiest to make the hardlines exact same length from valve to drivers side bulkheads. Then I assume you are running dot line under car if so just run line to passenger side front firs and cut driver side equal length may have some extra to hide. Hope this helps! Great first shot looks excellent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know its BETTER if they are they same length, but most likely they will end up being different lengths. This problem would be taken care of if i could find a pressuryte system, so im not too worried. an extra 20 seconds of playing with the switches also fixes any problems that would cause


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

Pressure ruts would not change the problem I am talking about nor would playing with the switches. I am speaking of how fast, evenly, and close together the bags will air from corner tor corner. Especially when using full car up/down. I am glad you are aware. Like I said man the setup looks wicked!! Congratulations! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (VDubDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubDubber* »_Pressure ruts would not change the problem I am talking about nor would playing with the switches. I am speaking of how fast, evenly, and close together the bags will air from corner tor corner. Especially when using full car up/down. I am glad you are aware. Like I said man the setup looks wicked!! Congratulations! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i know exactly what you are talking about, and i said "pressuryte", not Pressure nuts. The pressuryte is a ride height controller that sets a ride height based on pressure. Basically it will make sure all of my front lines have even pressure, and rear lines have even pressure. 
edit: and by playing with the switches i just meant making sure the pressure is even between sides. How wouldnt that fix the problem?


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
i know exactly what you are talking about, and i said "pressuryte", not Pressure nuts. The pressuryte is a ride height controller that sets a ride height based on pressure. Basically it will make sure all of my front lines have even pressure, and rear lines have even pressure. 
edit: and by playing with the switches i just meant making sure the pressure is even between sides. How wouldnt that fix the problem?

Sorry man! That was a horrible predictive txt on iPhone typo. I meant pressuryte will not solve the problem. I know what pressuryte is but it only controls the pressure in the lines not the rate and speed that the bags fill and dump! If the lines are longer on the left side than the right it will raise and lower slower than the right. Pressuryte will not correct this. It will raise and lower crooked at different speeds even though they will all end up at the same height and pressure. Similar concept to why we use 1/4 inch line and valves in the rear instead of 3/8" to the front. Keeps it all filling at the same rates. I am really not trying to attack or criticise your work. Just trying to help you head off some mistakes. Your work looks great really man.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh p.s. if you really wanna get down to real real stuff. The lines being equal also affects your handling when driving at a set pressure as well. Think of it this way. Your front setup is basically a coilover with a bag instead of a coil. Since your coil originally set your spring rate(from a general stand point) now the bag does. The size and pressure of the bag combined with all the stress factors of the bag go to determine your spring rate. Now think of the amount of line from the valve to the bag as sort of an expansion tank. Like that of a short bodied race shock. The length of this line directly affects your spring rate. So if one side has more line than the other side as you go down the road at a constant pressure with your pressuryte system you will still have one side stiffer than the other. This is why my valves are only mounted in the trunk for now but are getting mounted at the end of the leader lines as soon as I get time. Higher spring rates on the bags at lower pressure=super confident on the track! Sorry the engineer just came out of me. Again props on the setup! But trust me now you are bit you will redo it a few more times atleast till you are happy! If you ever wanna ask a question hit me up. I have a ton of useless airride knowledge from years of hacking up fullsize and minitrucks. But has anyone seen gas prices lately? Wow this got long quick.







Sorry guys.







Thanks for reading. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by VDubDubber at 3:10 PM 3-20-2010_


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (VDubDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubDubber* »_
Sorry man! That was a horrible predictive txt on iPhone typo. I meant pressuryte will not solve the problem. I know what pressuryte is but it only controls the pressure in the lines not the rate and speed that the bags fill and dump! If the lines are longer on the left side than the right it will raise and lower slower than the right. Pressuryte will not correct this. It will raise and lower crooked at different speeds even though they will all end up at the same height and pressure. Similar concept to why we use 1/4 inch line and valves in the rear instead of 3/8" to the front. Keeps it all filling at the same rates. I am really not trying to attack or criticise your work. Just trying to help you head off some mistakes. Your work looks great really man.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea so what youre saying is my car is not going to fill and dump at the same speeds at all corners. I know that and thats how it was on my old set up. im gonna try to make these lines as close to the same size as possible, but its next to impossible expecially how im running the lines. i guess ill just have a couple foot spool tied up somewhere to try to even them out lol. and i know youre just trying to help, ill never turn down some help


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

Sorry I just edited that post. And it may seem ridiculous but having i tightly wound 2 ft spool or really rerouting to make up some difference is going to make it so much nicer and cleaner. But yes I understand its not a perfect world.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (goshawks00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goshawks00* »_Swoops that is the ****s man!! have you or anyone else done a Accuair manifold yet? Got pics?

thanks man! and na i havent done an accuair manifold but i definitely could. i'll be doing it eventually on santi's setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Swoops)*

Here's some pics back during fab last year in the bay.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Savvv)*

clean & simple


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

Thanks to Swoop's the setup came out better than I expected http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (chrisIY403)*

Cu looks dope polished up.


----------



## nateee (Jul 12, 2008)

^ sure does!
love the setup chris haha goood job on it swoops. it looks sick in person!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

how do you do all the setup without having the car or knowing where the placement of things will be?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_how do you do all the setup without having the car or knowing where the placement of things will be?

planning and experience


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

how much does that cost haha


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (chrisIY403)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisIY403* »_ Thanks to Swoop's the setup came out better than I expected http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


looks really good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shawnthemonster (Mar 30, 2005)

i love hardline setups... i got a old co2/fire extinguisher tank that i will use along with hardlining my setup. getting it done at a local lowrider shop....


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Swoops this is so close to looking great. Why do you never finish these systems up? ie detail (paint) the tanks, polish the lines, cut exsive tape of fittings. Your work has really improved. But you dont seem to finish them. Do you like them "Raw"?


the tank will eventually be painted, and lines polished, but at the same time, i personally like the raw feel of his setups.
thanks soo much Greg, you do AMAZING work.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (d.tek)*

another one by Dorbritz Design... Drew!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

so nice. to bad i want to keep as much of my trunk useable as possible. maybe when i get a 2nd car haha


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

santi, no watertraps or checkvalves?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Swoops)*

What size fitting are you using on the compressor head. Mine seems to have an off size fitting which is keeping me from removing the braided line.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_What size fitting are you using on the compressor head. Mine seems to have an off size fitting which is keeping me from removing the braided line.

what kind of compressor do you own? Viair is 1/4" or 3/8" npt.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

to be honest, i don't know. It was given to me and I figured I would upgrade when it died ... which it has yet to do. Definitely a generic compressor, not VIAIR, AZ, or any of the big names.
sorry, i know that is no help whatsoever.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

Is it a thomas 317? google it.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nope, actually looks like the one in this pic which I just found on google images.


----------



## Hokie GTI (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

I have a Viair 400 and I'm having some issues with the check valve it came with. It looks like both ends are 1/4" but I can't seem to thread the end with the flared tip into anything other than the braided line. I thought I could screw it directly into the head, but it doesn't fit. So what fittings are you guys using with this check valve?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hokie GTI)*

^^Like Kevin said, they are 1/4" or 3/8".. Viair 400s are all 1/4", and that check valve should work with any 1/4" fitting... 
J, that's a Viair compressor, from the head looks like a 400, but it could be a couple different ones, I would go on the Viair Site and look at measurements and start with that... 
http://www.viaircorp.com/OnRoad/compressors.html

_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_so nice. to bad i want to keep as much of my trunk useable as possible. maybe when i get a 2nd car haha

you can stil use the trunk, it has a cover, thats a pic w/o it... 

_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_santi, no watertraps or checkvalves?

I didnt do it, this is on the B8 Audi Wagon from Rotiform. Not my setup, but i guess not...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*

bringing this back on topic. A pic from Show & Go ... Not my car.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^
Swoops' GFs Beetle, awesome work as usual


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (aar0n.)*

That setup looks so dope....i really want just a hardline setup in my trunk...dont even care about the air. lol


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_^^Like Kevin said, they are 1/4" or 3/8".. Viair 400s are all 1/4", and that check valve should work with any 1/4" fitting... 
J, that's a Viair compressor, from the head looks like a 400, but it could be a couple different ones, I would go on the Viair Site and look at measurements and start with that... 
http://www.viaircorp.com/OnRoad/compressors.html
you can stil use the trunk, it has a cover, thats a pic w/o it... 
I didnt do it, this is on the B8 Audi Wagon from Rotiform. Not my setup, but i guess not... 


yeah but im keeping my spare as well. found a 15" so that way if one of my tires goes i can still drive the car.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Ian i have some ideas on how we can make that work


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_That setup looks so dope....i really want just a hardline setup in my trunk...dont even care about the air. lol


----------



## Hokie GTI (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (inivid)*

Is this what other people's check valves look like? My problem is on the left side of the check valve with the rounded end. I can't get it to fit on any 1/4" fitting. The only thing I can screw this thing on is the stainless leader hose it came on. The other side of the check valve with the flat side has no issues attaching to 1/4" fittings.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Hokie GTI)*

JIC Fitting on that side


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Looking at that site it seems that my compressor has a #6 thread on the head and my check valve is built into my line. Looks like i'm going to need to do some more research here.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (C.Raynes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.Raynes* »_Ian i have some ideas on how we can make that work









use the tire as a tank? you wont


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
use the tire as a tank? you wont
















one day miller, one day


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

Referring to all the previous pictures throughout this thread by [email protected] and Swoops, when you say you use 3/8" Copper lines for most of your work, are you referring to the nominal tubing size, or the O.D.?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (ChrisPop)*

Tubing is always measured by the OD, pipe is by ID. 3/8" tube means 3/8" OD.


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: (Savvv)*

So are they using copper pipe or tubing?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (ChrisPop)*

tubing. 3/8" O.D.


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: (Swoops)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Invaderevan (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: (ChrisPop)*

not on bags, but badass hardlines none the less,

turbo lines on a 993


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

sorry for stupid question, but what do you mean with OD?
(From Norway so my english is not that good)
Thinking of do my trunk in hard lines..
EDIT: Found it







Outside diameter










_Modified by G3Variant at 11:00 AM 4-24-2010_


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: (G3Variant)*

Outer Diameter


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Invaderevan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Invaderevan* »_not on bags, but badass hardlines none the less,

turbo lines on a 993

















quoted for ,y 100% dream car. that turbo set up is like badassx103903909484098


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

Im gonna do Faux hardlines or half hardlines i guess you could call em. Im gonna run the hardlines off the sides of my tank and then into the side of my trunk. from there it'll be standard stuff but all hidden.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Agreed, I cant even imagine what that thing sounds like with such a short exhaust and screamers right off the wastegates.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (MKVdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVdubbin* »_Im gonna do Faux hardlines or half hardlines i guess you could call em. Im gonna run the hardlines off the sides of my tank and then into the side of my trunk. from there it'll be standard stuff but all hidden.

will they have air in em? cause then they cant be "faux"


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_
will they have air in em? cause then they cant be "faux"









Good point yes they will have air in em so your correct they wont be faux hardlines. I guess a better way to put it is semihardlines but i was trying to avoid saying "semihard" cause it attracts to much online banter


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (MKVdubbin)*

haha you said "semihard"...kidding


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Swoops)*

half-mast lines?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

bitch-lines?

just kidding ill probbaly be doing something similar


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## ProjektONE (May 11, 2007)

Awesome thread. Id like to try and build something like this soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Nothin new here.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you swoops :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Iv seen a huge improvement from where you started swoops. Keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

i like that its all stainless. looks dope. i want to give hardlines a try someday


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

corrado_sean2 said:


> i like that its all stainless. looks dope. i want to give hardlines a try someday


na man its polished aluminum lines with a polished aluminum tank and nickel-plated fittings


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

ah nice. have any issues bending the aluminum? such as breaking or kinking? someone should polish the brass fittings. would look dope with polished aluminum/stainless


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

corrado_sean2 said:


> ah nice. have any issues bending the aluminum? such as breaking or kinking? someone should polish the brass fittings. would look dope with polished aluminum/stainless


na as long as its the right aluminum it bends just like copper or stainless. 
i think a copper plated tank with polished brass fittings would look sick.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

what are those fittings that the lines are going into the front of the spare well?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Swoops said:


> na man its polished aluminum lines with a polished aluminum tank and nickel-plated fittings


Wow Greg that looks amazing :what:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

NDubber said:


> what are those fittings that the lines are going into the front of the spare well?


bulkheads.

and thanks travy


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

Swoops said:


> bulkheads.
> 
> and thanks travy


travy is gay.

where would one find those bulkheads


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

NDubber said:


> travy is gay.


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

NDubber said:


> travy is gay.
> 
> where would one find those bulkheads


aac has them or you can get them at any parker retailer


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

Travy said:


>


----------



## GreenEggsAndHamDanIam (Nov 21, 2008)

Swoops, PM sent


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

GreenEggsAndHamDanIam said:


> Swoops, PM sent


replied.

got something different in the works. you all shall see


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Honestly, the best person to contact for hardlines* :thumbup:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

^thanks kevin!



[email protected] said:


> Iv seen a huge improvement from where you started swoops. Keep up the good work! :thumbup:


thanks, appreciate the compliment


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

some pics of my brothers hardlines

















and one of mine cleaned a bit and all wired up


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

Whoop, I hope to be joining the club soon!!
Just got me a accuair manifold from Andrew at bagyard/openroadtuning.
Asked swoops a questions, if I hear good it is a go!!!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

gonna bump this


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

d.tek said:


> gonna bump this


Looks Great!

I saw your car at WF16, unfortunately I wasn't able to meet you.. maybe at H20i :thumbup:

Kevin


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^ so clean, nice


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Dorbritz Designs came out and showed Blessed Motorsports how it's done. The floor isn't finished yet but the hard lines are!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Did this one a few weeks ago.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

where is a good place to get a bender online?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Kevin, that looks so LEGIT 

And Nicul hit up Drew i know he had bought the 45 degree and i think the 90 degree benders both online..:thumbup:


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

There is some amazing looking work in here. I love the looks of these hardlines.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

So im peeping all these hardline set ups and what not, and I just have one curiousity-how do you polish the copper hardlines? same as any other metal? Sorry if i missed it....


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Noob question: Any advantage to "hardlines" over "softlines"


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

looks cool.


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

jimothy cricket said:


> So im peeping all these hardline set ups and what not, and I just have one curiousity-how do you polish the copper hardlines? same as any other metal? Sorry if i missed it....


 It's super easy! Just get some Mothers Aluminum Mag polish and a rag and go for it.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

BlsdEsquire said:


> It's super easy! Just get some Mothers Aluminum Mag polish and a rag and go for it.


 thats what i figg'd, ok thanks man. :beer: 



dubman6 said:


> Noob question: Any advantage to "hardlines" over "softlines"


 It was already discussed and its mostly for aesthetics


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

something i did recently


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

looks alot like what Greg did for chrisIY**** whatever his name is... 

I _kind_ of like the contrast w. the copper fittings, but w. the bulkheads being nickle i really just wish it all was nickle plated.:thumbup:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

arent they brass fittings? lol would be sweet with brass bulkheads. and polish them before putting them on so they look gold. then you have polished aluminum/stainless and gold. blingin!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Whoops, brass...dont know what i was thinking :sly: LOL


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

this is aarons tank i just did. paint hadnt dried 100% yet and the lines still need to be polished


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

one i took at dubs on the delaware


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

i wanna do hardlines but im too lazy to redo my trunk lol


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

Still have so much to do. But I been at it for a good bit. 


































What ya guys think?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

i think your tool box is nice. and that you are doing an awesome job at hardlines. time for me to get a bender!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow man that looks really good!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

not bad at all


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

ive heard of hardlines and the accuair manifold leaking really bad. just thought id let you know just in case you have a leak when your done, you can know where to start looking.


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

Everything will be checked before it goes in the car. If it does end up leaking at the manifold. Then I will justhave to go to plastic..


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking good Mike!!!:beer:


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good Mike!!!:beer:


 Thanks steve.  

What do you guys think I should cover the floor in?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

a solid colored suede :thumbup: 

you know how I feel about the hardlines :beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

F that noise Andrew. Lets rock some shag carpet!! make the copper look like a snake in the grass!!:laugh:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I might be blind, but do you have check valves?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> I might be blind, but do you have check valves?


 i noticed that also


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

tomespo said:


> i noticed that also


 he's going to put them in later. they aren't on there now. :thumbup:


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah, Check valves ARE going in. Obviously Im not done with it. I dont think I want to cover the floor of my trunk in suede Andrew.. But Iam doing some bits of the interior in it. :thumbup: 
I think a dark hard wood floor would fit well with the color. :screwy:


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

Newb here with a question for all you hardline peeps...btw this thread has been awe inspiring and I'm glad I found it before taking on my hardline project.

Has anyone had problems with vibrations when hard lining the compressor to the tank and it causing a failure? I plan to use Swagelok fittings and 1/2 stainless tubing.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

Ricersux said:


> Newb here with a question for all you hardline peeps...btw this thread has been awe inspiring and I'm glad I found it before taking on my hardline project.
> 
> Has anyone had problems with vibrations when hard lining the compressor to the tank and it causing a failure? I plan to use Swagelok fittings and 1/2 stainless tubing.



as long as the compressor is secured there shouldnt be a problem.

heres a setup i did 2 weeks ago. got the ill nasty blackberry pics:


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

looking good greg :thumbup:
my buddy danny's going to try out hardlines for my build :beer:


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

I like that gauge for the tank setup alot.
Here is the last photo I took of mine.










Suppose to have the car back from paint this week. So I can finish it all up while its in the car.


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

Swoops said:


> as long as the compressor is secured there shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> heres a setup i did 2 weeks ago. got the ill nasty blackberry pics:


Looks good as always! Have you done any setups with stainless instead of copper? Ive heard stainless is harder to work with but I want to try anyways... I bought a ridgid 1/2" pro bender which was recommended by some of the people who sell hardline and fittings. I planned on doing a mock up with copper since its cheaper.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

You got it, its more money, harder to bend, fittings are more money.

Post a pic of your bender. Im sure people would love to see what you have.


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> You got it, its more money, harder to bend, fittings are more money.
> 
> Post a pic of your bender. Im sure people would love to see what you have.


This is what I ordered:










Ridgid 36132 Tube Bender


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

Speaking of benders, I need to bend some 3/8" and 5/8" annealed stainless and aluminum tubing. Does anybody have an opinion on the Imperial 364-FHB-06 ($70) and 364-FHA-10 ($120)? Should I spring for the Imperial 564 or Ridgid 500-series (~$300) instead?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

White325is said:


> I like that gauge for the tank setup alot.
> Here is the last photo I took of mine.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome, I like the filter location for the compressors a lot


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

Afazz said:


> Speaking of benders, I need to bend some 3/8" and 5/8" annealed stainless and aluminum tubing. Does anybody have an opinion on the Imperial 364-FHB-06 ($70) and 364-FHA-10 ($120)? Should I spring for the Imperial 564 or Ridgid 500-series (~$300) instead?


The one I posted is a 408 series by Ridgid...came recommended by a couple people in the automotive plumbing industry and custom suspension shops. I think the 406 series is 3/8.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

Yeah that's basically the equivalent to the Imperial 364-FHB-08 and roughly the same price. Do you plan on using it for stainless or just copper and aluminum?


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

Stainless is the plan.


----------



## Valtsu (Apr 15, 2008)

There's few photos of mine first hardline setup.  It isnt ready yeat and I'm still working on it, but you can get the idea. The pressure gauge will be somewhere else, maybe on the middle of everything or something, not sure yeat. I'm going to take better pics when I get my brothers cam to loan and have more time..

Here u go.

































Thinking afterwards I probably would make it a little bit more simple when now it's such a mesh, but still I'm proud.. 

So what do u think?


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

Bends look a bit wide, should invest in a better bender.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

i like the theme of the one above. kinda like hardlines on an old ship or something. i like it.

heres a pic of setup i recently did in an audi


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

I got a few new toys today 

The flaring tool is an Imperial 400-F for 37º AN/JIC single flares in stainless, aluminum, steel, or copper. The bender is an Imperial 364-FHB-06 for bending 3/8" tubing.









I bent and flared a test piece, 3/8 x .035" seamless annealed stainless with steel JIC fittings.



















My flares are a little too big, I had to thread the fitting down over it. I'll adjust the depth for next time, I think it's because of the thin .035" wall and the way the Imperial gauges the height. Both tools work so much better than the $30 junkers I've been using!


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

My Imperial 364-FHA-10 arrived today. It looks like a quality piece, except I bent the handle already. I guess .065" annealed aluminum is too strong for it  










In other news, the 400-F makes beautiful flares in both aluminum and annealed stainless.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Way to go! nice tools make the job.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Way to go! nice tools make the job.


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

still learning and after looking and some reading just wondering if there are multiple routes as far as fittings go. i see some that have flared ends using compression fittings, and some appear to be using ptc fittings. so if your using ptc you would just use straight hardline with no flare?


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

I'm using a double ferrel compression fitting in stainless steel from a company called Swagelok. These are some of the nicest fittings I've ever seen. You will pay dearly for these fittings but you get what you pay for and its worth it to me. 

A tee fitting is over $25 each!


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

some novtec4me/ zrobb3 collab, thanks for the help kev


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Anytime man. Thanks for posting pics


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I feel like im gonna have to enlist the help of some people on here to get the cabrio trunk looking half decent...its just so tiny :banghead:


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

dang greg you fricken own this thread 
we = must chill this weekend


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

abydielsgli said:


> dang greg you fricken own this thread
> we = must chill this weekend


 dude of course, totally down to chill


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

chrispage said:


> still learning and after looking and some reading just wondering if there are multiple routes as far as fittings go. i see some that have flared ends using compression fittings, and some appear to be using ptc fittings. so if your using ptc you would just use straight hardline with no flare?


 I have the same question. I'm looking to start a hardline project but am confused on what fittings work best for them. 



Ricersux said:


> I'm using a double ferrel compression fitting in stainless steel from a company called Swagelok. These are some of the nicest fittings I've ever seen. You will pay dearly for these fittings but you get what you pay for and its worth it to me.
> 
> A tee fitting is over $25 each!


do these fittings require you to flare the lines? 


help in explaining fittings used and such would be greatly appreciated cause i'm a total noob and slightly confused with this


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

staygold89 said:


> I have the same question. I'm looking to start a hardline project but am confused on what fittings work best for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No flaring is required. The fittings use 2 compression ferrels inside the fitting. Here is photo of the fitting displayed apart and on plastic tubing just for demo purposes.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

smallest picture ever.............


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i can get those swagelok fittings throught my work prolly cheaper than that, havnt checked my prices in a little while but it would be the same fittings


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)




----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i can get those swagelok fittings throught my work prolly cheaper than that, havnt checked my prices in a little while but it would be the same fittings




then u should get me some lol:laugh::beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

pm me and i can get you some prices


----------



## darkstarbfd (May 10, 2005)




----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Just some teasers*

Thought I would throw my "hardline" hat in the ring.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

is it just me or is the last picture showing ss line with brass fitting?


Elvir


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

Elvir2 said:


> is it just me or is the last picture showing ss line with brass fitting?
> 
> 
> Elvir


Its for sure copper.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Elvir2 said:


> is it just me or is the last picture showing ss line with brass fitting?
> 
> 
> Elvir


It is copper with SS fittings. The fittings will be swapped out eventually. The original plan was to do all SS hardlines since that is what I have always done before. After buying fittings and all I decided to go with copper instead. Mostly because of all the sick copper serums I have seen on here. Hopefully the experts will chime in on what they think of the finished product when I post it.


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

darkstarbfd said:


>





Elvir2 said:


> is it just me or is the last picture showing ss line with brass fitting?
> 
> 
> Elvir


i think he was talking about this pic...which looks like ss line with brass fittings.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

^those look like black -an fittings with stainless lines and PTC bulkhead fittings


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

chrispage said:


> i think he was talking about this pic...which looks like ss line with brass fittings.


Yea, that makes more sense that does look like SS line brass fittings.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

VDubDubber said:


> Yea, that makes more sense that does look like SS line brass fittings.


probably aluminum...looks the same, cheaper, and easier to work with..


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

my first attempt at hardlines


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

blackasnight said:


>


Turned out Nice Rob, You must be happy.:thumbup:


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah i am very happy with the way it came out! Not bad for the first time doing a air ride install...


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

First shot at hardlines. What do y'all think?


I was in a hurry took me about 2 hours. I wish I had done it differently. Once stainless and swagloks go on the I will redo it and raise it up so the valves can be centered to the tank ports. Enjoy! Please leave comments.

BTW, I'm kickin' it's arse fast this time so it will be ready for notch


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Iteresting, you used 2 different sizes of tubing. I always had that idea, and never did it.
Its hard to tell, the size difference in the images. Maybe in real life its more obvious.

Looks good.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Iteresting, you used 2 different sizes of tubing. I always had that idea, and never did it.
> Its hard to tell, the size difference in the images. Maybe in real life its more obvious.
> 
> Looks good.


Thanks! Yes, the two different size lines idea worked out really well. It is much more dramatic of a look in person than in pictures though. The copper is just temporary, a test run. Mostly to try out some of the styling I was curious about before I spend all the money doing stainless. Also because of re spare tire hole all the valves and lines are not centered to the tank, the car, or the ports. This will get fixed by raising the wood base so the valves can be centered properly so lines will be even. I will do this over the winter when I redo hardlines again. lol!


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

say you wanted the put the tank not so close to everything else and dont want the clutter of 4 lines.
can you run 1 line, maybe 2, off the tank at 3/4'' and split that into 4 (or 2)
how might that affect fill up and whatnot?


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

syracusegli said:


> say you wanted the put the tank not so close to everything else and dont want the clutter of 4 lines.
> can you run 1 line, maybe 2, off the tank at 3/4'' and split that into 4 (or 2)
> how might that affect fill up and whatnot?



Simple answer; Yes you can. Infact the majority of valve block setups such as the accuair unit only have 2 x 3/8" inputs and 4 outputs. You won't notice a difference.


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

If you notice though most people have 4 lines off the tank for 2 in from dual compressors and 2 out to the valves/manifold. you can make just about any calibration of lines you want. even if you wanted to do one line in from dual compressors and one line to you valves. if you look through this thread people have a number of different styles of hardlines. just take a look.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks guys.

yeah im still looking around. got alot to look at.
all good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## earlytimesfosho (Aug 19, 2008)

where does everyone buy their bulkheads. cant seem to find 1/4 bulks anywhere


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

earlytimesfosho said:


> where does everyone buy their bulkheads. cant seem to find 1/4 bulks anywhere


http://www.airassisted.com/Air-Mana...1264/1/4-Bulkhead-Union-PTC/product_info.html


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Google is your friend!!

Bulkheads like these? The picture shows 3/8 and 1/4



















These actually came from Parker but there are many different manufacturers and distributors of fittings.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Some more of my work. This is my personal trunk.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

VDubDubber said:


> Google is your friend!!
> 
> Bulkheads like these? The picture shows 3/8 and 1/4
> 
> ...


the parker stuff is nice thats what i stock at my work and always use :thumbup:


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

wow... awesome works here in these thread... i have never seen it here around us in Germany at any Bagged car...


----------



## earlytimesfosho (Aug 19, 2008)

awesome, thank you guys


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

earlytimesfosho said:


> where does everyone buy their bulkheads. cant seem to find 1/4 bulks anywhere


http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/products.php?product=BULKHEAD-UNION


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

anyone would like to spent some "holiday"-time in Germany to create a so awesome styled "hardliner" system at a MK2 Gti )) .....my Gti... smile.. really awesome all the work here.. love it to see it...


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

vw-supreme said:


> anyone would like to spent some "holiday"-time in Germany to create a so awesome styled "hardliner" system at a MK2 Gti )) .....my Gti... smile.. really awesome all the work here.. love it to see it...


i could build a setup and ship it to you


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

hi big thanks for your offer...but i think is not possible to do that... because you dont know about the free spaces in my car.. so its really nice your offer.. )) but i aksed a friend he is "House heating worker". I think he knows and could help.. mmhh ... i will try it.. 

looks so awesome these style.. and better than the cheaping lines who are selling here in each set...


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

vw-supreme said:


> hi big thanks for your offer...but i think is not possible to do that... because you dont know about the free spaces in my car.. so its really nice your offer.. )) but i aksed a friend he is "House heating worker". I think he knows and could help.. mmhh ... i will try it..
> 
> looks so awesome these style.. and better than the cheaping lines who are selling here in each set...


Swoops is magic, he can do anything :thumbup:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

^
MK2 GTIs are the same size whether they're in the US or in Germany, he could definitely do it if you sent some pictures since he's got access to a MK2 to frame everything off of :thumbup:


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

wow.. awesome if its right... i cant believe it... yes, all Mk2 Gti´s looks the same.. but i´m a little bit crazy to get placed the system at my car and have some crazy ideas.. but i have seen here so many crazy works ;-))


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

I think ill ask also then lol. Im in london uk and loving the hardline look. I have airlifts fbss 4 switch managment with 5 gallon tank and viair pump. All to be fitted in my b5 audi a4. Im just waiting on airlift to release there struts for said motor, would be awsome to finish with some copper or stainless. Any audi owners out there with hardline set ups?

Be lucky
Rob


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Paul has some badass hardlines in his B5, done by swoops..


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

wow.. looks nice... swoops come to germany and make some holiday in cologne )) we have nice beer and awesome chicks ))


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

eye hoar neau piktar


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

cool sticker )


----------



## Valtsu (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys I would like to have some tips from ya! I would like to shorten the airline of my Viair 480C but don´t have any good ideas how to. Do they sell same kind of fittings as the line do have as stock? Or when I´m using copper anyways in other lines could I make the "back-up valve" (?) fit a normal 3/8" fitting?

I have seen in this topic many installations done like this so if you could share some "how to" pics or info I would appreciate it a lot!

Ou, almoast forget, does someone have experience if there is any benefit making the line between compressor and water trap longer due the air cooling on the way and maybe enabling the trap work more efficient..?


PS. Invested to better bender to make smaller and better curves








Seems to work pretty well


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

​


Valtsu said:


> Hey guys I would like to have some tips from ya! I would like to shorten the airline of my Viair 480C but don´t have any good ideas how to. Do they sell same kind of fittings as the line do have as stock? Or when I´m using copper anyways in other lines could I make the "back-up valve" (?) fit a normal 3/8" fitting?
> 
> I have seen in this topic many installations done like this so if you could share some "how to" pics or info I would appreciate it a lot!
> 
> ...


if your check valve has normal npt fittings (it may or may not) you can make it work. And yes, the longer the line is between the compressor and the watertrap the better :beer:


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

swoops hardlined my heart


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

I hardlined a heart too. lol



















I'm just a post whore! Next pics will be of engine hardlines.


----------



## webbs2jzgte (Apr 6, 2009)

where is the best place to buy hardline itself in bulk?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

webbs2jzgte said:


> where is the best place to buy hardline itself in bulk?


probably a container ship out of china.:facepalm:


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

I bought my hard line tubing from swagelok...they also are who I bought my stainless fittings. I felt more comfortable buying from the fittings manufacturer since the tubing is designed to work with their fittings. They have a local distributor I can buy from in my town. I paid $75 for a 20ft stick of 1/2" stainless tubing.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

depending where you guys are we stock stainless tubing and just took on tylok which is exactly the same as swagelok and is interchangable with all of their fittings, not sure if i can beat prices but i can always try


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

some engine bay stuff


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

a customers setup


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

top notch ****


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

Swoops said:


> a customers setup


one of your better ones *IMO*

if i got hardlines id want it to look something like this:beer:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

Jayy said:


> one of your better ones *IMO*
> 
> if i got hardlines id want it to look something like this:beer:


thanks man. this one was a bit different cause it was such a tall, fat tank. i liked it


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

no one even says anything about the twin turbo vr....:laugh:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

corrado_sean2 said:


> no one even says anything about the twin turbo vr....:laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

swoops you are awesome man... we must handle something out if i have my set from Airlift...


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

another one of mine  I ****ing LOVE IT


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

that set up and the one swoops posted above are works of art. :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

since the theme is hardlines by swoops here, i'll add a shot i took of mine yesterday:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

love that setup tek:thumbup:


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

So im getting ready to start my hardline project and have question about the strength of 1/2" stainless tubing. I am planning on hardlining my compressor to smc water trap to check valve to tank. Tank to valves will be plastic tubing. I can NOT mount the water trap to the tank so it must be supported by the tubing...is this a problem? How much weight can the tubing support per linear foot? I plan to attach the check valve with a nipple to the tank so the fitting itself will support it so my main concern is the water trap. I planned on 18" to 24" of hardline between compressor and water trap...i figured this would help cool the air more before entering the water trap. I appreciate anyones insight...swoops your thoughts please?! 

Setup: 
2 x 380c compressors 
2 x SMC 3/8 water traps 
2 x SMC 3/8 check valves 
5 Gallon UAS 6 port tank 
Swagelok 1/2 tube fittings stainless steel 
Swagelok 1/2 stainless steel tubing - annealed 
Easystreet digital kit


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

​The strength of the 1/2" ss would not be your problem. It would all be in how you lay it out so there isn't too much stress on the fittings. I know the swagloks are the best going maybe someone else knows specifically what they can handle.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

d.tek said:


> since the theme is hardlines by swoops here, i'll add a shot i took of mine yesterday:


 I love your hardlines dude. I want them but I know if I copy you I'll never hear the end of it. :laugh:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

Ricersux said:


> So im getting ready to start my hardline project and have question about the strength of 1/2" stainless tubing. I am planning on hardlining my compressor to smc water trap to check valve to tank. Tank to valves will be plastic tubing. I can NOT mount the water trap to the tank so it must be supported by the tubing...is this a problem? How much weight can the tubing support per linear foot? I plan to attach the check valve with a nipple to the tank so the fitting itself will support it so my main concern is the water trap. I planned on 18" to 24" of hardline between compressor and water trap...i figured this would help cool the air more before entering the water trap. I appreciate anyones insight...swoops your thoughts please?!
> 
> Setup:
> 2 x 380c compressors
> ...


 1/2" tubing is overkill. 3/8" would be sufficient and much easier to work with. as far as swagelok fittings go, you could also use -AN fittings with stainless as well. i personally use -AN fittings with stainless. but to answer your original question there is no issue suspending the watertrap in hardline especially stainless, though cooling the air before it reaches the watertrap really makes no difference. if anything you'd want the pieces going from the compressor to the watertrap and the watertrap to the tank to be shorter rather than longer


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

Here is a quickie layout I did in adobe...Ive already spent hundreds of dollars on the fittings and tubing no turning back now  1/2" is what its going to be. 

(NOT TO SCALE)


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

^ok cool deal man. you already have a 1/2" tubing bender as well? also are you putting a drain on the tank? if not you should put the check valves before the watertraps so you can use the watertraps to drain the tank


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

Swoops said:


> ^ok cool deal man. you already have a 1/2" tubing bender as well? also are you putting a drain on the tank? if not you should put the check valves before the watertraps so you can use the watertraps to drain the tank


 Yes I will have a drain on the tank...living in the midwest humidity and moisture are always an issue. I have a Ridgid 408 series bender


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Swoops said:


> some engine bay stuff


 amazing stuff, who's car?


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

i think thats rictus's GTI


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

dubjawn said:


> i think thats rictus's GTI


yep


----------



## Valtsu (Apr 15, 2008)

My second try, first one wasn´t really good enough. 
It´s still a little bit in progres but you get the idea!

ou, and the box do have an air ventilation("computer cooling propellers") if someone doubs if it will get too hot inside.. :sly:

I´m still learning but after buying better bender it has been a lot easier to make nice looking corners etc.. 























































Bigger pics jimi.kuvat.fi


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

^thats quite impressive. amazing work


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

I concur, that is an excellent "2nd attemp" :thumbup::snowcool:


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Looks dope, especially the lines inside the box.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Just the line running from the compressor to the water trap looks dope. :thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Is the Ridgid model 456 a good bender to use for 1/4" and 3/8" tube?


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.hornblasters.com/products/categorytype.php?t=medium-duty-air-compressors

whats the differences here?should i use 3/8 or 1/2 line?
(going on a mk1, dont want to wait forever for it to fill)


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

Valtsu said:


> My second try, first one wasn´t really good enough.
> It´s still a little bit in progres but you get the idea!
> 
> ou, and the box do have an air ventilation("computer cooling propellers") if someone doubs if it will get too hot inside.. :sly:
> ...


holy $h!t


----------



## Valtsu (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot of your "approval" and positive feed back!  
I appreciate it a lot. I put some more pics when the trunk is ready.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

looks nice in these kind of box.. )


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

my effort










before paint test fit










jake


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

looks awesome man... any infos about the diameters of your tank?


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

off the top of my head, i think between 35-40"

but dont quote me haha


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

my first try 









That open back portion is already in the car with the manifolds, ecu, water traps and other goodies mounted on it. :beer:

As for the lines they will soon be gold plated to match the prima donna theme


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> my first try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow looks good, any reason for the 3 compressors?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm most likely going to be running 4 off a solenoid and 0g wire. As for the reason? quick fill and pointless weight in the trunk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Look's so legit Ben :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

It should look even more legit next weekend when it's in the car :thumbup: and if we work a little more on that supa secret idea we discussed


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

looks good ben especially for a first attempt :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

Swoops said:


> a customers setup


 hey this is mine thanks swoops!


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

here is my trunk setup, just did it this weekend. 

if anyone wants higher res pictures, these are off my facebook. i can put them on flicker and make them bigger 

edit: this is my first setup ive done


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

​Very nice...here is my first attempt(s)...still got a few pieces to bend yet but I cant do that until I mount everything to the false floor still to be built


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

jeremyz said:


> here is my trunk setup, just did it this weekend.
> 
> if anyone wants higher res pictures, these are off my facebook. i can put them on flicker and make them bigger
> 
> edit: this is my first setup ive done


 really likeing this setup


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

^ I'd love to see the looks on the faces of some border guards when they see that setup. :laugh: Looks ****ing awesome.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

mikegilbert said:


> ^ I'd love to see the looks on the faces of some border guards when they see that setup. :laugh: Looks ****ing awesome.


haha thank you, i really appreciate it 
im even afraid for just an average cop to see it


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow Jeremy that looks really good, nice job!:thumbup:


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

tomespo said:


> Wow Jeremy that looks really good, nice job!:thumbup:


thank you!! im having some problems with the little lines going to the watertap leaking so im gonna have to redo those


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Travy said:


> I love your hardlines dude. I want them but I know if I copy you I'll never hear the end of it. :laugh:


wouldn't be copying me. greg is the mastermind behind it all.

thanks tho


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

another one by us


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

jeremyz said:


> another one by us


gotta say our first attempt to hardline came out pretty good.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

most people using soft copper, or rigid tubing?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

This thread might as well be called What are "Hardlines by SWOOPS".. :laugh:

Gregorious is killing it with some of his setups!! This is one setup i didnt see posted he did for a mutual client summer '10...


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Santi said:


> This thread might as well be called What are "Hardlines by SWOOPS".. :laugh:


i thought ours were good 




:laugh:


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

i do hardlines on some of my residential HVAC installs, and i thought i did good work. fck that, i need to hire some of you all to come down to oklahoma and do some photoshoot-worthy jobs for me :beer:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

jeremyz said:


> i thought ours were good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yours are good i dont believe that was your first attempt :sly:
:beer::beer:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

another one by greg


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Quick question. Redoing all my copper hardlines in stainless. Stainless still works with PTC right?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

yes my lines are stainless


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

those lines look crooked


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

NDubber said:


> those lines look crooked


might be the photo as the whole shot is crooked. i did the bends and fittings but didn't do the install. thats the first "Pre-made" hardline kit i sold. they're for sale in the airride classifieds (shameless plug ha)

thanks Santi!!


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

its the photo, swoops did an awesome job


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

Jayy said:


> yours are good i dont believe that was your first attempt :sly:
> :beer::beer:


it was. we just took our time with it :thumbup:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Swoops said:


> "Pre-made" hardline kit


:thumbup: you can always make the bends, and adjust to the layout a little bit... IF Shipping wasn't so expensive I would have you do mine... 

I still might  unless you wanna come to TX for a weekend


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

Swoops said:


> might be the photo as the whole shot is crooked. i did the bends and fittings but didn't do the install. thats the first "Pre-made" hardline kit i sold. they're for sale in the airride classifieds (shameless plug ha)
> 
> thanks Santi!!


 i work for a hose and fitting company i can do my own


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

Jayy said:


> yours are good i dont believe that was your first attempt :sly:
> :beer::beer:


thanks! and like tom said. we figured a good way to measure the bends and such. we sort of winged it too and i think they all came out good. i did learn somethings though and need to change a few things on mine but it was our first attempt. we did both setups i posted relatively at the same time


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

First attempt, trying to keep it simple.. 


Due to some changed in the interior I will be taking this apart to rewrap in a different color suede. While I have it apart I'm thinking of trying some different lines. That current setup is 3/8 OD copper tubing. Any recommendations for a polished line and the best place to get it?


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

jeremyz said:


> thanks! and like tom said. we figured a good way to measure the bends and such. we sort of winged it too and i think they all came out good. i did learn somethings though and need to change a few things on mine but it was our first attempt. we did both setups i posted relatively at the same time


Can you explain what tricks you learned to measure for bends? I have a couple bends that I'm not sure how to measure for and get the correct bends. Any insight would be great!


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

What ways are you guys reducing the 3/8s copper to run smaller plastic lines to the bag?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

3/8 copper to 3/8 nylon....into manifold then 1/4 nylon to the bag


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

wonderful to see..... i hope to get anytime some hardlines too... its really awesome to see those nice trunks...

hands up for the swoops thread....


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)

where are you guys getting your fitting s for the hardline to the tank. im guessing compression fittings


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

push to connects work, or you can use an NPT to JIC/AN adapter and flare the end of the tube


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

set ups looking sick guys keep up the great work:thumbup:


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

PTC and hardline isnt very recommended...using JIC or AN fittings are what is most commonly used. I chose to use dual ferrel compression fittings by Swagelok for my setup. They are awesome but very expensive...of course my whole setup is done with stainless tubings and fittings so that definetely adds to the cost.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

On copper PTC works beautifully. It is not recommended for stainless steel but I have had great luck as long as I run a dual ferrel compression on one end and as long as you make sure they fit perfectly and tight. Swagelok fittings are definitely good but since their patent ran out many companies have come with dual ferrel that are just as good or better and usually cheaper. I personally run all Parker fittings on my setups. Their A-lok fitting are gorgeous and work amazingly. Not downing the swagelok line of fittings just giving some other options. Plus, my local Parker store salesman is always super helpful and knowledgable. I like being able to walk in and pick all my fittings off the shelf from a huge assortment too. BTW, make friends with the salesman it will get you hell a discounts! Hope this helps you in your search. Have fun!


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

^ that is true! i run a hose shop up here in seattle and i give some discounts to people i like!


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

My Hardlines:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

thats sick:thumbup:


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

WoW!! love that setup. Really good looking, you do great work. :thumbup:  

On a side note I got the compressor lines done on my most recent setup tonight.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

what fittings are you guys using off the compressors a female 1/4npt to 3/8ptc


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

wagner17 said:


> what fittings are you guys using off the compressors a female 1/4npt to 3/8ptc


 On my setup I'm actually using two different compressors because I haven't bought a second 480c. The 450c I used a 1/4 to 3/8 adapter then ran 3/8 check valve and 3/8 npt to 3/8 alok. The 480 has a 3/8 port so I just used 3/8 male coupler 3/8 check valve and 3/8 male npt to 3/8 alok. Hers a pic.


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

those bends must have been a pain in the a**. any problems with the compressors shaking the fittings?


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

so i guess you cant use the original viair check valves then can you


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

everyone with these shiny hard lines, are you getting copper lines platter/coated, or are these lines not copper?


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

wagner17 said:


> so i guess you cant use the original viair check valves then can you


 It depends. I think the newer Viairs with the cooling fins before the hose I think those are check valves and you can hardline from there, but dont quote me because I haven't played with the newer Viairs yet. The older ones though the check valve was built into the stainless braided hose. 



stemiched89 said:


> everyone with these shiny hard lines, are you getting copper lines platter/coated, or are these lines not copper?


 The shiny copper lines in this thread are actually copper but have been majorly polished. Some have even been clear coated afterwards so they keep their shine for a long time. Any of my post and I think most of Swoops post are still unpolished. But to answer the underlying question to get the SS or the copper to have that "baller bling" you have to just polish the **** out of them. Now that I have my SS lines in and set the way I want them my next step is polishing. Will be a couple months though, after the big turbo install and engine hardlines are done. Then I will polish it all at once. Or save myself the misery and have a pro do it. :laugh:


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

can copper be powder coated or chrome plated though? or can it not withstand the heat of the baking process being such a soft metal?


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

I wouldn't think powdercoat baking temps would be hot enough to melt or deform the copper but don't quote me on that I am not a powder coat expert. I want to say I have heard of copper being powder coated, but what would be the advantage of powder coating? Can you clear powder coat things? Because really the only reason you would use copper to begin with would be to save money or for the color/look of copper. If you powder coated it anything but clear it would make it not cheap anymore and it would hide the beauty of copper. Unless you can clear powder coat then it would make sense but probably be expensive. Plus what is the thickness of powder coat? Not sure if it would fit in the fittings after powder. They are made to pretty tight tolerances.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

just use aluminum or stainless if you plan on getting something powdercoated of plated. but dont forget that your adding material to the tubing and may have issues with fittings.


----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)

Having done metal finishing before and powder coating also. The bake temp for powder is 400F. That's no where near high enough to cause the copper to bend or deform. On the case of the powder adding thickness yes it would depending on on much powder you spray onto the parts. You could just tape of the end where they go into the fittings and just clear coat the ends.


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

Humungousbacon said:


> You could just tape of the end where they go into the fittings and just clear coat the ends.


 exactly what i was thinking, thanks 

im not sure why people say people run hard lines cause there cheap... soft lines are even cheaper... 
but then again i dont even understand why people run valves when manifolds are so much better looking... 

im not running hard lines because there "cheap" im running hard lines cause they look better then soft lines. 

although copper and stainless can both be PC, so might as well save some money and run copper


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

stemiched89 said:


> exactly what i was thinking, thanks
> 
> im not sure why people say people run hard lines cause there cheap... soft lines are even cheaper...
> but then again i dont even understand why people run valves when manifolds are so much better looking...
> ...


 I actually wasn't saying people run hardlines to save money. I was meaning people run copper instead of SS to either save money or for the look/color of copper. I definitely know "soft lines" actually DOT line is cheaper than hardlining. :laugh: :screwy: 

What do you mean stainless and copper can both be "PC"? Sorry ya lost me there.


----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)

Any metal can be powdered


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

do people run all PTC fittings? like from tank, to bulk head? and are there certain PTC fittings that will and will not work with copper?


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

Such a sweet set-up, by far my favorite.. 

swoops hopefully this spring we'll make it happen, 3rd times the charm


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Mayor McCheese said:


> do people run all PTC fittings? like from tank, to bulk head? and are there certain PTC fittings that will and will not work with copper?


 Personally, I don't run PTC at both ends. I run compression off the tank and then PTC for the bulkheads so they connect easily to the DOT lines. You can run PTC on both ends but have to make sure the lines are cut and bent perfectly for a tight enough seal to prevent leaks.'the reason I don't run PTC at both ends is because I have a large high power system and the compressions seem to work much better for the vibration. I also can not run copper for the same reason. Hope this helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VDubDubber said:


>


 From my experience only copper gets along well with PTC fittings. It looks like you're using SS with parker fittings there right? Did you run into any issues with the lines popping out when pressurized?


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> From my experience only copper gets along well with PTC fittings. It looks like you're using SS with parker fittings there right? Did you run into any issues with the lines popping out when pressurized?


 Not one bit of problems with popping or leaking. That is why I decided and also recommend to everyone to use a high quality compression fitting on one end. My lines are also extremely tight fitting I don't see any way they could Possibly blow out. I am even runningPTC's on the compressor lines. BTW I run very high pressure in my system. Much more than 95% of users will run. I did have problems with my first setup on copper but it was actually because the copper compression fittings were vibrating so much, from bass, that they would start leaking after a day or two and have to be tightened down more. I have NO leaks what so ever with this setup.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

So, I have a quick question I am hoping someone can help me with. I have decided I would like to polish the lines on my most recent setup. Does anyone know the best way to polish SS lines?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Jsut like polishing anything, start with sanding from low to high grit. 400-1500, then buffing until its shiny...


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

VDubDubber said:


> Not one bit of problems with popping or leaking. That is why I decided and also recommend to everyone to use a high quality compression fitting on one end. My lines are also extremely tight fitting I don't see any way they could Possibly blow out. I am even runningPTC's on the compressor lines. BTW I run very high pressure in my system. Much more than 95% of users will run. I did have problems with my first setup on copper but it was actually because the copper compression fittings were vibrating so much, from bass, that they would start leaking after a day or two and have to be tightened down more. I have NO leaks what so ever with this setup.


 what pressure do you run? also, off your car, if you put a piece of SS into one of the PTC fittings you use, can you pull the tubing out of the fitting? or does the grasping ring actually grasp?


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

N8KOW said:


>


 FOUR COMPRESSORS?! Fill time must be damn near nonexistent!!!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

:thumbup:all these setups are dope i need a learn how to do hardlines or find someone who doesnt charge an arm and a leg


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

Jayy said:


> :thumbup:all these setups are dope i need a learn how to do hardlines or find someone who doesnt charge an arm and a leg


 quality work is never cheap, its reasonable


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Calling out Swoops! I am aming this torpedo towards you this weekend! :laugh:


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

DoctorDoctor said:


> FOUR COMPRESSORS?! Fill time must be damn near nonexistent!!!


Thats how we do it over here :laugh:


----------



## 337oClock (Apr 27, 2008)

How are you guys running your hardlines, PTC? or compression. do they mind a bulkhead that goes PTC to compression?


----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)

you can get a female bulkhead ptc and then thread the compression on there but it would look like poo. use ptc bulkheads that what everybody seems to use thats what im using


----------



## 337oClock (Apr 27, 2008)

Humungousbacon said:


> you can get a female bulkhead ptc and then thread the compression on there but it would look like poo. use ptc bulkheads that what everybody seems to use thats what im using


so like these?

http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...atic_Fittings_(Thermoplastic)/Bulkhead_Female

but i was thinking use use the compression fittings and hardline on top of the trunk mat, and the PTC and nylon air line under neath? 

Or are you using hard line in the PTC bulkheads?


----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)

jesus dont buy there they are crazy expensive. try poweraire.com they are real cheap and carry just about everything need. if you look at a lot of the pics here youll see that people use ptc bulkheads. there was already a post about this also a little ways back.


Oh i just wanted to point this other place thats local to me here in orlando fl Royalbrassandhose.com . they sell fittings and they sell copper tubing straight not the refrigerant line that you have to straighten out. these guys will cut and even bend them for you how ever you want them. i got (6) 7" 3/8 pieces for like 15$. Yopu can order online also and theyll ship to you.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

poweraire :thumbup:

I get most of my fittings from there, but lately have been using bagrider's alot


----------



## 337oClock (Apr 27, 2008)

Humungousbacon said:


> jesus dont buy there they are crazy expensive. try poweraire.com they are real cheap and carry just about everything need. if you look at a lot of the pics here youll see that people use ptc bulkheads. there was already a post about this also a little ways back.


That price on that site is for 5 bulkheads. But you can run hardline in to Ptc bulkheads? Do you scuff the ends of the line that go into the bulkhead?


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't scuff anything I just shove them in and go. :thumbup:


----------



## 337oClock (Apr 27, 2008)

That's what i like to hear!!!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

VDubDubber said:


> I don't scuff anything I just shove them in and go. :thumbup:


twss.


----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)

337oClock said:


> That price on that site is for 5 bulkheads. But you can run hardline in to Ptc bulkheads? Do you scuff the ends of the line that go into the bulkhead?


the stock number is how many they have in stock. the price is per piece


----------



## 337oClock (Apr 27, 2008)

Humungousbacon said:


> the stock number is how many they have in stock. the price is per piece


Well this is the description for those, copied straight from there link below

NITRA™ air pneumatic push-to-connect bulkhead female fittings have a nickel-plated brass body and stainless steel tube gripping claws. For use with polyurethane tubing or nylon tubing. Five bulkhead female fittings per package.
Inch and metric female bulkhead fitting sizes available

Female bulkhead fitting release rings are color coded to differentiate between inch (black) and metric (blue) sizes

NITRA™ Polyurethane tubing and Nylon 12 tubing is easily connected by simply inserting the pneumatic tubing end into the female bulkhead fitting. To release the tubing, press the circular release ring and the tubing can be easily pulled out. 

NITRA Bulkhead Female Pneumatic Fittings Overview 





http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...atic_Fittings_(Thermoplastic)/Bulkhead_Female


----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)

ohhh yea ok on the website your looking at ok. i was talking about poweraire.


----------



## 337oClock (Apr 27, 2008)

yea, i think ill order mine from poweraire


----------



## SouthFlEuros (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok, So I'm tired of these BS Viair leader lines. Time for hard lines. They are Dual 400 compressors. What fittings do I need to run from compressor to water trap to tank. Where can I buy the copper lines? Any info would be great.

Also I do need to add a check valve some where between the compressor and tank correct?


----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)

Check royal brass and hose they sell the straight Copper lines and all fittings


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Great stuff in here! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

guys that do hydraulics are ridiculous at what they do...


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

what do you guys use to flair your air lines?
this was discussed recently in a mk1 forum for use in making break lines, but all flaring tools seemed upwards of 200$


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

this is what i've used for a/c work, but these guys may know of something better.

cheap

expensive

EDIT: holy **** this thing is awesome eastwood flaring tool


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

yea one of the mk1 elitist guys works for eastwood and talked up there flaring tool quit a bit.

is it worth the price though if you someone who is more then likely only going to use it for 2 jobs?


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

if that's the case, you may check into renting a good one. our tool rental places around here have most of that stuff.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Swoops thank God you live in New York!


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

That looks perfect love it:thumbup:


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

My first attempt sorta...I used 10ft to practice with and educate myself on the bender etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Good first attempt. Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice first job! I'm sure if everyone is really honest we all went through a lot of spare ft our first time. lol You should see my scrap box.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

^^ i like that A LOT!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

beatrixkiddo said:


> this is what i've used for a/c work, but these guys may know of something better.
> 
> cheap
> 
> ...


that is a 45 degree flare tool....the an fittings/tube sleeve and nut use a 37 degree flare

so i dont think that will work


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Spent some time today polishing the lines


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Ricersux said:


> My first attempt sorta...I used 10ft to practice with and educate myself on the bender etc.


looks really good man, what are the plans for the rest of the trunk?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

whats the best way to polish the lines?


----------



## Humungousbacon (Jan 26, 2009)

d.tek said:


> whats the best way to polish the lines?


Elbow grease lol and I used a soft cotton wheel and some buffing compound from home depot


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

d.tek said:


> whats the best way to polish the lines?



I used mothers polish and a micro fiber cloth


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

i can finally join in haha just did these, its the first time ive tried hardlines still need to polish the lines and strainght them out a bit but other then that i like it


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

Ok i have a question. I have been messing with bending copper and i have ran into a problem. Randomly when bending the copper it will get to a point and then tear. Has anyone had this problem? I am using a ridgid 3/8 bender which i have been told is a good one to use. When bending the copper does anyone heat it up to soften it before bending? Any suggestions would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

baggedhatch said:


> Ok i have a question. I have been messing with bending copper and i have ran into a problem. Randomly when bending the copper it will get to a point and then tear. Has anyone had this problem? I am using a ridgid 3/8 bender which i have been told is a good one to use. When bending the copper does anyone heat it up to soften it before bending? Any suggestions would be greatly appriciated.


its not the bender, its the copper you're using. either it has too many imperfections in it (as in cheap quality) or its too thick and cant handle the bend.


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

When you guys are buying copper tubing are you buying it in sticks or in rolls? i had no idea there was a hard and soft copper that are both type L. i picked up a roll of it and it suprisingly straightened out easily and bent very well.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok, again not an expert. From my experience and what I have always been taught. It is best to use hard copper in sticks. It comes out looking much better with less effort and work. You want to but annealed copper. If it isn't or you aren't sure what you want to do is take a torch and heat the length of the tube red hot then let it cool. This will annealed it and allow it to bend without kinking or cracking. Well that's my 2cents hope it helps someone.


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> another one by greg




I like your style


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

my first shot


















ohh... and i used 100% PTCs, with ZERO leaks :beer::beer:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

that came out great :thumbup: pics of whole car or gtfo :laugh:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

Mayor McCheese said:


> ohh... and i used 100% PTCs, with ZERO leaks :beer::beer:


of course theres no leaks, theres no air in the tank


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

that looks awesome


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

Swoops said:


> of course theres no leaks, theres no air in the tank


LUL. I'll post another one with 145lbs in it if it makes you feel better


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

that looks awesome kevin!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

Mayor McCheese said:


> LUL. I'll post another one with 145lbs in it if it makes you feel better


naaa i believe ya


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks Tek, miss you big guy:heart:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

so many good setups in here i love them:thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

uhhh...not quite on topic, but I'm looking to get braided stainless hose made to length. Anywhere I can source a set reasonably, or is the tooling to make your own relatively cheap?

Anyone..? TIA


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

McMaster-Carr has ALLLLL types of braided, non-braided, flexible, non-flexible, super-flexible lines you could ever want. :thumbup: Sold in 12" lengths + pennies per additional inch. I assume this means you can get any length necessary (in full inch increments). Got some measuring to do


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I asked this in the PTC/Hardline thread, but are the PTC fittings supplied in Air Lift's kits adequate enough for hardlines?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> uhhh...not quite on topic, but I'm looking to get braided stainless hose made to length. Anywhere I can source a set reasonably, or is the tooling to make your own relatively cheap?
> 
> Anyone..? TIA


to make a braided hose you need:

-a cut off wheel to cut the hose
-fittings to go on the hose and whatever adpaters you need to connect to you air system
-i prefer this vise tool that holds the fittings while you assemble them as well as hold the line when you cut it










fittings get expensive quick either with braided or hardlines...i wouldnt buy them premade unless you want to pay more...plus building it is half the fun


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Don't the fittings crimp on, though?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

well depends on you fitting choice

most AN stuff i have used is 2 pieces 










red piece on right is installed onto the hose....then the piece on left is threaded into that which goes into the hose

read this

http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/art...how-work-stainless-braided-hose-fittings.html

1 thing i will point out is about cutting the hose....you need a real fast cut off wheel....my buddys snap on wasnt fast enough and just caused the ends to fray and i couldnt get the hoses assembled

we ended up with a harbor freight one that cuts great and was like 8$...go figure :laugh:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

and some hardlines i just finished up.....


----------



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

got mine done just have to put them in this weekend


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

meet little swoops :laugh:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

ForVWLife said:


> and some hardlines i just finished up.....


look awesome, dave! care to share where you picked up the aluminum / stainless (can't tell in pics)


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Gotta agree with Swoops. Clean cuts and high end PTC's and I still get slight leaks over time. Went back to a hidden system and soft lines until I have time to build a new flared hardline system. Might as well make it look nice and ridiculous.


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

Ben from RI said:


> look awesome, dave! care to share where you picked up the aluminum / stainless (can't tell in pics)


 the lines are polished aluminum.... like 4 foot pieces he cut/bent then i polished until i wanted to fall over :beer:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> uhhh...not quite on topic, but I'm looking to get braided stainless hose made to length. Anywhere I can source a set reasonably, or is the tooling to make your own relatively cheap?
> 
> Anyone..? TIA


 i manage a hose shop, i can build and send them to you. what lengths are you looking for? 3/8 or 1/4inch? what ends?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Mayor McCheese said:


> my first shot


 like this alot!....looks great:thumbup:


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

my first time doing hardlines. finally finished


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

My friend Nik's (Sirpop) first attempt at hardlines on my TT



















Wish I had better shots to show just how precise everything is, the pics really just don't do this setup any justice.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

I saw some pics from Wuste and those look AWESOME dude. Going to come up for the Stanceworks Tailored show and WaterWerks in August?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Travy said:


> I saw some pics from Wuste and those look AWESOME dude. Going to come up for the Stanceworks Tailored show and WaterWerks in August?


Thanks Travy! I wish I could, but I'm going to Lollapalooza in Chicago and work won't let me take anymore time off in August. I need to make it up there one of these days. Are you gonna make it to H20 this year? I may be planning to fly out with some of the NorCal guys and we are gonna be staying with Sav in the condo.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Time to show mine. Big thanks to Swoops for the hardlines and my cousin Ed for sourcing the doll. :laugh:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

dope^^^^


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

sp33dy said:


>


this is what I call an investment that turns into money :laugh:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Dear Greg,

Stop trying to make me jealous by posting all the bad ass set ups you build. 

:heart: Trav


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

Travy said:


> Dear Greg,
> 
> Stop trying to make me jealous by posting all the bad ass set ups you build.
> 
> :heart: Trav


hahaha i have 2 more to post that'll top that last one. enjoy :heart:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

heres one of em


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Yea I've already seen Daves. **** is dope dude


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

yeah, there's still one more. 

i'll have to take more pictures of mine.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Swoops bends lines even in his dreams :laugh:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

How much do you charge swoops? I live in NY as well. Want to
Do this when I get my bags


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

chadone said:


> How much do you charge swoops? I live in NY as well. Want to
> Do this when I get my bags


send me an email. address is in the sig. thanks


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you swoops


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> well depends on you fitting choice
> 
> most AN stuff i have used is 2 pieces
> 
> ...


didnt read how this topic got brought up...BUT when you cut braided steel hose you first tape it with electrical tape, then cut through the tape so your edges wont fray and you can easily get it into the fitting. Just a tip for anyone that doesnt know (im assuming this is what you are talking about)
:beer::beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd recommend masking over the electrical, won't melt. That line above is looking great. Awesome job on that car.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Where do you guys buy your aluminum tubing? Mcmaster-car? I kind of want to go with copper as it is cheaper but the aluminum would match the rest of my setup a lot more


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

The aluminum tubing i used was from Mcmaster..

I haven't looked at the price of Copper lately, but i'm inclined to think that it is going to be more expensive than aluminum.. Though the price of both is up lately.


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

tomespo said:


> Thank you swoops


tom, will you finish it already?


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Hardlines by Swoops.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

ah that last one is similar to what i wanted to do on the audi


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

thanks Casey!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Geez, Swoops... your hardlines are getting more and more intricate :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

C.Raynes said:


>


thats almost exactly what i have drawn up except i wanted to put a gauge in the middle at the bottom of the v


----------



## earlytimesfosho (Aug 19, 2008)

heres mine, got a lot of info from this thread, thanks guys:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Any one find a 3/8" hand bender that is not 15/16th radius? 
I think I'm going to add more tools to my bag of tricks.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

The Imperial 564-FH-06 ($250) and 570FH ($50) both list 1-1/8" bend radius.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

earlytimesfosho said:


>


that as an extra port, to fill tires and such? cause if it is i hope you dont have any water in the tank when you use it.


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

That's probably how he's draining the tank. I'm using a schrader valve to drain mine.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

still need to finish my floor and it was my first time bending tubes. Not the greatest job but good enough. Word of advice for anyone doing hard lines, the harbor freight bender sucks. It would bend fine up to about 45 degrees (capable of 180 degree bends) but after 45 degrees, it just crushes the tube and kinks it, so I had to settle for doing multiple 45 degree bends, which worked fine after I figured it out and wasted a piece of tubing.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

it looks like its his spare port just in case he needs to fill it and the comps dont work.


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

C.Raynes said:


> it looks like its his spare port just in case he needs to fill it and the comps dont work.


Yeah that's true too. Since it's the lowest port he can also blow the water out.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

Swoops said:


>



damn swoops you are getting alot better. nice work


----------



## earlytimesfosho (Aug 19, 2008)

blind said:


> Yeah that's true too. Since it's the lowest port he can also blow the water out.



this^^^
i use it as a drain and its also there in case my compressor fails i can fill at a gas station etc...


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

:heart: This thread is making me want to tear out my entre trunk set up and re do mine with hardlines...Keep em coming:thumbup:


----------



## iluciv (Jan 22, 2011)

SoloGLI said:


> My friend Nik's (Sirpop) first attempt at hardlines on my TT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ares those nos bottle brackets i see?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

iluciv said:


> Ares those nos bottle brackets i see?


No, those are Accuair eXo mounts, along with Accuair 3 gallon tanks.

Here is a better shot of the brackets:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

AMAZING!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

if that wouldnt make you bag your tt then idk what would.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

This thread has got me convinced to go hardlines...Going to re-do my set up after h2o most likely


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Me and swoops got a new setup in the werrrkkssss for h2oi :thumbup: :laugh:

before :


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

swoops killing it again


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

^ that's dope! :beer:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

i should be able to add a set up im working on here soon.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

abydielsgli said:


> swoops killing it again


now lets do a comparision from swoops page 1 to swoops page 20 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

hahahahahahahahahahhaaha my brother did that one!^


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

lmfao erics setup was like woww!!! when he first did it and i gotta say its a bit lack luster considering the new ones lol


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

freaking plumbers with fancy toys


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

ryanmiller said:


> freaking plumbers with fancy toys


this.

i wish i could afford some nice 'benders'


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

More more


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

That comparison was great swoops great work:thumbup:


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

First ever attempt at hardlines by CorradoSean

















More info on my build here..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5405888-This-is-gunna-turn-out-sick....-One-more-A3-on-Air.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Very Clean Setup! Nice job. I'm so jealous I want E-Level sooooo bad!!


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

man, seeing all of swoops stuff makes me want to redo my setup :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Lot of the pics are corrupted...what kind of connectors do the lines run in. My current rubber hoses are push in or screw in like my compressor

Any one have pics of the mk4 with what looks to be a giant bomb in the trunk to scare border patrol with the 2 tanks. Lol


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

chadone said:


> Lot of the pics are corrupted...what kind of connectors do the lines run in. My current rubber hoses are push in or screw in like my compressor
> 
> Any one have pics of the mk4 with what looks to be a giant bomb in the trunk to scare border patrol with the 2 tanks. Lol


is it a bomb you are thinking of, or the mk4 golf with the tank made to look like a missle?


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

this was the only image that kept coming up.










Painting one like this would put a good scare into them too. But from my experience, humor isn't something that border guards aren't big on.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

The yellow lines are important, follow this military table and come up with some terrifying layouts.

Yellow 
(1) Identifies high explosives
(2) Indicates the presence of explosive, either
(a) sufficient to cause the ammunition to function as a high explosive, or
(b) particularly hazardous to the user

Brown 
(1) Identifies rocket motors
(2) Indicates the presence of explosive, either
(a) sufficient to cause the ammunition to function as a low explosive, or
(b) particularly hazardous to the user

*Gray 
(1) Identifies ammunition that contains irritant or toxic agents when used as an overall body color, except for underwater ordnance.

Gray with red band(s)
(1) Indicates the ammunition contains an irritant (harassing) agent.

Gray with dark green band(s)
(1) Indicates the ammunition contains a toxic agent.

*Black 
(1) Identifies armor-defeating ammunition, except on underwater ordnance.

Silver/aluminum 
(1) Identifies countermeasures ammunition.

Light green 
(1) Identifies smoke or marker ammunition.

Light red 
(1) Identifies incendiary ammunition or indicates the presence of highly flammable material.

White 
(1) Identifies illuminating ammunition or ammunition producing a colored light, except for underwater ordnance, guided missiles, and rocket motors.

Light blue 
(1) Identifies ammunition used for training or firing practice.

*Orange 
(1) Identifies ammunition used for tracking or recovery.

Bronze 
(1) Identifies dummy/drill/inert ammunition used for handling and loading training. 




Those are all different band colors, if the guard knows about what the lines mean a gray body with red bands will scare the holy hell out of him. My plan eventually is to go the WWII style mouth and eyes with either a yellow band and olive drab body or gray body with dark green band.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Found in the show me your trunk thread, pg 6


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> this was the only image that kept coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, it didn't have any bomb stuff on it. Just 2 large tanks with lots of hardlines in the back. People mentioned in responses that law enforcement or border patrol would be worried. 

Gray body red lines would be intense haha. 
So besides 3/8 copper line, what do u connect the line 2?


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Found in the show me your trunk thread, pg 6


It would be cool to do this but I'd rather not explain to law enforcement haha.

I want to add some hardlines to my set up


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

jeremyz said:


> here is my trunk setup, just did it this weekend.
> 
> if anyone wants higher res pictures, these are off my facebook. i can put them on flicker and make them bigger
> 
> edit: this is my first setup ive done


Found the pics!!

Just needs an alarm
Clock in there


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Swoops said:


>


Swoops,
Where do you get those little tanks? And they still hold air like the big 5 gallon right? How much does it hold?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

chadone said:


> Swoops,
> Where do you get those little tanks? And they still hold air like the big 5 gallon right? How much does it hold?


i built those small tanks and they hold the same PSI as the other tanks with no issue


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Swoops said:


> i built those small tanks and they hold the same PSI as the other tanks with no issue



You built them? Great job! 
Would you custom build another one?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

chadone said:


> You built them? Great job!
> Would you custom build another one?


thanks. and yes, i would build another one. email me and we'll go from there


----------



## cjw245 (Jul 9, 2009)

Swoops said:


> i built those small tanks and they hold the same PSI as the other tanks with no issue


 That's amazing. I consider myself a DIY'er and have done everything from full engine rebuild to custom manifold welding to designing and having parts made, but never a tank to hold air pressure. 

Kudos to you. I've been following this thread for a very long time. When i do my air project I'll see if I have extra money for hardlines and I'll shoot you a message at that time about a similar little tank setup. 

Again, great job buddy!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

cjw245 said:


> That's amazing. I consider myself a DIY'er and have done everything from full engine rebuild to custom manifold welding to designing and having parts made, but never a tank to hold air pressure.
> 
> Kudos to you. I've been following this thread for a very long time. When i do my air project I'll see if I have extra money for hardlines and I'll shoot you a message at that time about a similar little tank setup.
> 
> Again, great job buddy!


 thanks man, appreciate the compliments!


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

albfelix said:


>


 Hate quoting pictures but I had to on this one. Not only are the hardlins and tank awesome, the vinyl on the back of the seats....priceless. Always good work.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

nebio_b5 said:


> Hate quoting pictures but I had to on this one. Not only are the hardlins and tank awesome, the vinyl on the back of the seats....priceless. Always good work.


 hahaha thanks man! glad someone noticed


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

By built do you mean insert fittings into a pre existing small air tank or you actually welded the whole thing up? If you are welding your own tanks then no more excuses about not painting tanks  that's WAY easier then building a tank


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> By built do you mean insert fittings into a pre existing small air tank or you actually welded the whole thing up? If you are welding your own tanks then no more excuses about not painting tanks  that's WAY easier then building a tank


 both . some tanks i weld extra ports or AN fittings to and others i actually weld the tanks up. depends on the application. haha i'm gonna paint them, i wanted to finish the hardlines before i took it apart to paint the tanks. next time there are pictures of the trunk it'll be wrapped and painted


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

impressive 

how long does it take to do a setup like that ?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

C.Raynes said:


>


 i like how the watertraps are under the tank


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

Jayy said:


> impressive
> 
> how long does it take to do a setup like that ?


 that setup took 3 days haha. it was the first "big" setup i did about 3 years ago. now something like that could be done in a day


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

now this setup took a little while to do with modifying the tank, testing it, making the floor, and mounting it.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

i like that alot


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Greg you are sick in the head!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ That little plaque you added is super dope :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

WOW:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow i know someone with 2 old school fire tanks like that. Maybe I should buy one and send it to you!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Are you welding or did you braze that fitting on?


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Are you welding or did you braze that fitting on?


 The cap was solder shut due to it leaking and the elbow coming off the tank is going to a 1/2 bushing. It also is soldered in. The original elbow that was on there broke off. So that was the fix.


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

Is there any websites fo buying hardline fittings? Here in sweden is nearly impossible to find. 

I need 1/2 NPT fittings for the tank 

Thanks// Johan


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

Sick u got that old tank done. Looks pimp:thumbup:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

albfelix said:


>


 Haha! Maybe I should watermark my pics!!!


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Haha! Maybe I should watermark my pics!!!


 lol ah forgot to mention your name, ic: credit goes to Ryan :beer:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

albfelix said:


> lol ah forgot to mention your name, ic: credit goes to Ryan :beer:


 I'm busting chops dude. Feel free to use any of my pics as you like.


----------



## Digibox (Mar 2, 2010)

My first attempt at this. Pretty fun project. I was trying to give it a look as if the tanks were floating.



















Lots of nice setups in this thread. Lots of inspiration.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

That's pretty freakin cool! Nice job


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

Dude that shiznit is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Its simple but it will get the job done.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

Digibox said:


> My first attempt at this. Pretty fun project. I was trying to give it a look as if the tanks were floating.


really like this. what dose the rest of the car look like?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

coolest setup evar! haha

I know this has been asked...hell I am sure I have asked this before, but what kind of fittings does everyone use? I really hate my ptc fittings since everytime I need to pull the hardlines apart I end up bending them a bit since I have to pull so hard....

also, do the ends need to be flanged as well?


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

bboy_jon said:


> coolest setup evar! haha
> 
> I know this has been asked...hell I am sure I have asked this before, but what kind of fittings does everyone use? I really hate my ptc fittings since everytime I need to pull the hardlines apart I end up bending them a bit since I have to pull so hard....
> 
> also, do the ends need to be flanged as well?


I use compression fittings.


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

Btw how many gallons dose he floating tank setup end up being? Guessing 4 gal?


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

Digibox...:thumbup::thumbup: for thinking outside the box...love the concept and it looks clean and stylish (imo)


----------



## Digibox (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks a ton everyone! :thumbup::thumbup: They are only 1/2 gallon. Ends up being 2 total. I'm not switch happy, so it should be okay.(I hope! LOL) I know it's not a ton of air so if it doesn't work out for me, I can always switch it up. 

This is the car it's in. It's just a Scion.


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

1. Fittings I use are Swagelok dual ferrel compression fittings, they are expensive but awesome.

2. Nice box (xb)...love the setup and clazzios, I have the same ones only with black stitching...here is mine (xb2)


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

you are the best man... i cant wait to see my setup in these perfect style... love that polished/chromed style right now... 

the good is born for hardline dream.. congrats...


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Ricersux said:


> 1. Fittings I use are Swagelok dual ferrel compression fittings, they are expensive but awesome.


Been looking through them, I cant seem to find there bulkhead union section, are they called something different?


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

bboy_jon said:


> Been looking through them, I cant seem to find there bulkhead union section, are they called something different?


What size(s) are you looking for? What type of end do you need (i.e. Tube, NPT, FNPT etc)? I will get you the part number(s).

I am pretty familiar with swageloks website and the bulkhead fitting are on there but they can be hard to find.


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

bboy_jon said:


> Been looking through them, I cant seem to find there bulkhead union section, are they called something different?


PM Sent


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

sp33dy said:


>


Here you go.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks Kev!


----------



## mk2bmxlover (Feb 15, 2008)

amazing thread


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

Not the best, but Im very happy with the turn out since it was pretty much my first serious try at it. Big big thanks to Swoops for all the help and going out of his way.. :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

^^^ looks great,are you going to h20 with this? if so i would love to meet up. im driving my e30 325is there, static.


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

Yup, leaving tomorrow after work. There is a meet for bmw guys on Sat. Im not sure the details on it. But Im sure we will figure it out when we get there.. :thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Dual floating tanks, floating logos, 1/2'' and 3/8'' polished lines. Sorry for the dirty trunk :laugh:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

eww.....:laugh:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Adkins 

 
Adkins Hardlines by aar0n., on Flickr


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

aar0n. said:


> Adkins


This is awesome!


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

what are the fittings called that go through the floor?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

kap0ne said:


> what are the fittings called that go through the floor?


bulkheads :thumbup:


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

jeremyz said:


> bulkheads :thumbup:


thanks all my stuff is getting shipped out his week so going to start buying what i need , just need to figure out what and how many fittings i'll need


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

jeremyz said:


> bulkheads :thumbup:


That's it! Damn I'm a little slow today on responses apparently.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

thats cool i just think the hardlines take alot away from the tanks...


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

^agreed. I bet it would look dope if you airbrushed portions of the hardlines to look old and sketchy in the same color scheme as the tanks it would blend more though. Like around fittings or something


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

yeah or had them wrap around the sides so you can see all the paint work on the tanks....


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

jeremyz said:


> bulkheads :thumbup:


so my other question is are the bulkheads just pass throughs so the line goes all the way through or so you have to connect a line to each side?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

They are butt connectors. They split the line.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

a bulkhead connects on both sides.


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> a bulkhead connects on both sides.


k so you can run the hardline on top and plastic on bottom and what type of fittings are these do you just jam the hardline inside it and it seals it or do i have it all wrong? seems like to me no flaring involved.

http://shop.airliftcompany.com/product/271197/21371/_/Straight-_Male_12"_NPT_x_38"_Tube


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

That is a PTC or Push to Connect fitting. I'd say 90% of us use these. They "work" with hardlines however I feel that a flared fitting is a bit better for hardlines. The PTC is great as you can push the collar into the fitting and remove both hard and soft lines.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Al you started your set up yet? :thumbup:


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> Al you started your set up yet? :thumbup:


soon , all i have to order is my tank and 2 water traps and i'm ready to go, i took the floor out of the gti before i put it away so i can cut the hole for tank and mount everything to it and start the lines


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

kap0ne said:


> soon , all i have to order is my tank and 2 water traps and i'm ready to go, i took the floor out of the gti before i put it away so i can cut the hole for tank and mount everything to it and start the lines


WORD :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

_MG_0834 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr


----------



## I4N (Mar 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> _MG_0834 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr


beautiful


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

nothing crazy, just a setup I just redid today


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow Greg that looks mint!:thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow swoops, looks fan.f'in tastic


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

tomespo said:


> Wow





fasttt600 said:


> Wow


X3 Wow


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

What are those things beside the water traps?


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> What are those things beside the water traps?


looks like SMC check valves


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

christanand said:


> looks like SMC check valves


bingo


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> What are those things beside the water traps?





christanand said:


> looks like SMC check valves





Swoops said:


> bingo


what's that Swoops? free hardlines for the winner you say?!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

christanand said:


> what's that Swoops? free hardlines for the winner you say?!


hahahaha no, but for being clever i'd cut you a deal on some hardlines


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Swoops said:


>


 So jealous... Fly out here for Leavenworth next year a few days early and do some hardlines in my car?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

Travy said:


> So jealous... Fly out here for Leavenworth next year a few days early and do some hardlines in my car?


hahahahahah you're gonna have to beat out Dobbins, hes already trying to convince me to do that for him. i may do leavenworth instead of SOWO this year.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

that looks so sick dude


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I miss Leavenworth. One of the prettiest drives I have done in the US.


----------



## mk2bmxlover (Feb 15, 2008)

just finished my tank this is what it looks like


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ That looks really sweet man! Bag Riders FTW :thumbup:


----------



## mk2bmxlover (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks so much 

yes they are the best and nicest people to deal with :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:






07silverbullet said:


> ^^^ That looks really sweet man! Bag Riders FTW :thumbup:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Damn Greg I love how that came out! 

Ps. what color is that?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That looks pretty top notch! One suggestion that might not be important to you, but i think if you just plugged the hole where the pressure gauge is and moved the gauge so that it is centered on the hardline the goes directly in front of it, it would look a lot more symmetrical. To me, with hardlines, symmetry is key. Unless, of course, that's not your thing. 

Either way, it dig the tank color and the work you've done.


----------



## mk2bmxlover (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks and i agree but i couldnt find a T fitting, but i order one so it will be here sometime next week, i hope 







reynolds9000 said:


> That looks pretty top notch! One suggestion that might not be important to you, but i think if you just plugged the hole where the pressure gauge is and moved the gauge so that it is centered on the hardline the goes directly in front of it, it would look a lot more symmetrical. To me, with hardlines, symmetry is key. Unless, of course, that's not your thing.
> 
> Either way, it dig the tank color and the work you've done.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Rad dude, it already looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

I agree that it looks very nice too however I think your water traps won't be very efficient so close to the output of the compressor. It takes a little distance for the air to cool down enough for the moisture to condense and be heavy enough for the trap to catch it.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Here's my setup. Definitely not on the level of most people posting up lately, but my water trap seems to catch a lot of moisture and it's not very far from the compressor.

Before i redid my trunk with hardlines, i had the water trap directly off the end of the VIAIR leader liner, then straight to the tank. There was maybe 14" of leader line before the trap. Anyhow, when i redid the false floor i had to remove the tank and there was maybe a tablespoon of water in it. This was during the summer in Alabama, when i used to daily the car. It might not be MOST effective to have the traps where they are, but they'll still collect a good bit of moisture.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

your technically supposed to have the water trap between the tank and valves.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

you could run a 2nd trap from the tank to the valves


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

in most industrial setups the water trap is after the tank, but in our car setups, the tanks don't have drains in them, so before the tank works the best. sure it doesn't get rid of all the water, but it gets rid of a lot


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

corrado_sean2 said:


> your technically supposed to have the water trap between the tank and valves.


Sean i disagree with that,why would you want all that water in the tank specially one without the drain. so far from my experience water trap before the tank works best. it also depends on how you place it,but usually is collect a lot of liquid and tank stays pretty dry.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I was planning on putting one before and then one off each line running out. A 3/8 trap off the compressor and then 2 1/2 ones after the tank. A bit more money sure. But better to pay a small amount in prevention rather than a ton in repair. Do you all think its overkill?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

A lot of people told me to place my traps between the tank and the valves. I did it, and after the one time that I actually checked my traps, there was no water at all in my traps. All of it was in the tank. I feel that it is safer as no water will ever get into the bags/valves but at the same time I feel that before the tank would trap more water. Maybe its just me


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

im not saying that putting it between the compressor and tank isnt effective but in the end its just like a compressor system in a shop. you have a the water trap/dryer between the compressor and your air tools. the air tools in this situation are your valves. you dont want debris or water getting into the valve. if it sits in the tank its not gunna hurt anything as long as your not running a steel tank lol i was just stating that is what your technically supposed to do. if it were me then id run both between the compressor and the valves.


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

I have 36" of hardline between my compressor and water trap (before tank) and it collects quite a bit but not everything. I have a drain on the tank also and there is always water in it as well. I dont think anything can get it all.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

mk2bmxlover said:


> just finished my tank this is what it looks like


:heart:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

who drains their water traps anyway....


----------



## mk2bmxlover (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks man and i have a drain hole at the bottom of the tank as well and plus i dont drive the car really so hopefully i will be fine or i will just have to redo everything for a 3rd time :banghead::banghead:




Ricersux said:


> I agree that it looks very nice too however I think your water traps won't be very efficient so close to the output of the compressor. It takes a little distance for the air to cool down enough for the moisture to condense and be heavy enough for the trap to catch it.


----------



## mk2bmxlover (Feb 15, 2008)

glad you guys like it

i support great and you guys are def a great company :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





[email protected] said:


> :heart:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

C.Raynes said:


> who drains their water traps anyway....


i always forget to ...


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

haha you and me both... luckily when i do it there is only a little bit of water so i guess thats ok


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

who uses watertraps anyways..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

mk2bmxlover said:


> just finished my tank this is what it looks like


Nice work. Looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Last photo to be taken of this


----------



## mk2bmxlover (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks so much 




[email protected] said:


> Nice work. Looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

not airride but its hardlines. Dual crankcase vents


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

C.Raynes said:


> haha you and me both... luckily when i do it there is only a little bit of water so i guess thats ok


reading this made me realize i havent emptied mine since h20 :facepalm: lol



Swoops said:


> not airride but its hardlines. Dual crankcase vents


24v twin turbo ???


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Damn Greg that is straight boss!!!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

Jayy said:


> 24v twin turbo ???


oh yea, theres that too haha


thanks Will!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Rictus?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Rictus?


bingo


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Question about the check valves. Are those SMC NK4000? My Viair check valve needs to be replaced, and i wanted to get an SMC, but those look gigantic compared to the Viair. It would look really out of place with the way my trunk is setup. Is there a smaller SMC valve?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> Question about the check valves. Are those SMC NK4000? My Viair check valve needs to be replaced, and i wanted to get an SMC, but those look gigantic compared to the Viair. It would look really out of place with the way my trunk is setup. Is there a smaller SMC valve?


Well the NAK2000-N02 is smaller. What model Viair do you run?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

It's a 400c. I have the check valve mounted directly to the tank right now, and i really don't want to have to drastically alter my hardline setup just yet. New Viair check valves are really cheap, but i'm questioning their quality and i really don't want to have to keep replacing them every few months. Maybe i just got a defective one? It has been giving me problems for a couple months now, but it's inconsistant. Sometimes it works great, other times it sounds like its getting stuck half open or something..


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

Both of my viair check valves leak when they want. I figured if two were bad, two new ones would be bad as well. So, I have a NAK4000 on the way.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

This is my trunk now. Super basic and i kind of like that way. The NK4000 would look really out of place. If the NK2000 was half the size it would be an option.. I guess i might have to bite the bullet and get an SMC. 

The problem with my Viair check valve is that it sticks sometimes and doesn't allow the compressor to pump as much as it could be.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

something new


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

^ Nice work as always! It's about time I redo mine for all the Elevel stuff.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> It's a 400c. I have the check valve mounted directly to the tank right now, and i really don't want to have to drastically alter my hardline setup just yet. New Viair check valves are really cheap, but i'm questioning their quality and i really don't want to have to keep replacing them every few months. Maybe i just got a defective one? It has been giving me problems for a couple months now, but it's inconsistant. Sometimes it works great, other times it sounds like its getting stuck half open or something..





blind said:


> Both of my viair check valves leak when they want. I figured if two were bad, two new ones would be bad as well. So, I have a NAK4000 on the way.


I use the Parker check valves they come in many sizes they are nice made from a solid stainless block. They are really nice, look amazing and can be plumbed in anywhere I want them.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks. Ill look into them.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Since I get a super-duper discount on parker stuff I'm finally going to do some hardlines before spring. I even modeled up what I'm planning  
You guys use flare or compression fittings more often?
Under the trunk will be the pressure switch for the tank and autopilot manifolds.


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

Im using stainless compression fittings from Swagelok and love em!


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes to flare everything but since the quality of PTC's and compressions has come up so much in the last 5 years or so, I now run my whole SS system on Parker PTC's and ALok's and ofcourse copper setups too. Can't run copper in my car. The bass makes air leaks since the metal is so soft. No matter what fittings I use. And that is running the hardest copper I can. Maybe I will copper plate the SS at work if I ever decide I need copper.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

More tanks please swoops!


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you use standard bulk head push to connect for the lower part of the floor? Where can I get the aluminum line? Link me please.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

chadone said:


> Do you use standard bulk head push to connect for the lower part of the floor? Where can I get the aluminum line? Link me please.


Not sure who the question was aimed at. Im not sure on aluminum line. I use only copper or SS, mostly SS since the bass vibrates the copper loose. As far as fittings I use PTC bulkheads through the floor. They are from Parker and some of the priciest fittings I had to buy, but well worth it. You can get them as PTC to PTC or PTC to AN or PTC to just about any fitting type imaginable. I am pretty sure I have already posted pictures of them in this thread but if not I will find the pic and post again.

Here ya go!


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

how well does your bass hold air? any leaks?


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

C.Raynes said:


> how well does your bass hold air? any leaks?


Am I the only one confused by this comment? Do you mean how well do those fittings hold air with the bass going?


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Am I the only one confused by this comment? Do you mean how well do those fittings hold air with the bass going?



No, he put hardlines on a fish.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Like this?


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Exactly :thumbup:


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

VDubDubber said:


> Not sure who the question was aimed at. Im not sure on aluminum line. I use only copper or SS, mostly SS since the bass vibrates the copper loose. As far as fittings I use PTC bulkheads through the floor. They are from Parker and some of the priciest fittings I had to buy, but well worth it. You can get them as PTC to PTC or PTC to AN or PTC to just about any fitting type imaginable. I am pretty sure I have already posted pictures of them in this thread but if not I will find the pic and post again.
> 
> Here ya go!


Good, I have those already. Can I use any push to connect ones to go to the tank or do they need to be flared? And what fittings will I need to connect to the viair compressors? 

I'd like to use aluminum lines since my tank is a dark blue. Is there any online places that sell it? Also is the line in a roll and using the bender you straighten it out?

My current set up









My hardline inspiration








Minus the tank gauge.
Or


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

chadone said:


> Good, I have those already. Can I use any push to connect ones to go to the tank or do they need to be flared? And what fittings will I need to connect to the viair compressors?
> 
> I'd like to use aluminum lines since my tank is a dark blue. Is there any online places that sell it? Also is the line in a roll and using the bender you straighten it


First off, as far as tank fittings go, I do like to have one end of a line held with PTC and the other end with something more secure. Especially for SS because it is harder and PTC's don't grip it as well. I have a couple bad arse flare tools and one flare machine, but hate flaring, so I use compression fittings. My favorite are the Parker ALok, because they are as good if not better than the Swagelok as well as being cheaper and easier to find. I buy mine at a Parker store less than 10 miles from my house. 

Now, as far as the lines go. You can go with whatever metal you prefer. A few things to remember when hunting for tubing. DO NOT use anything that comes in a roll if you expect results like the pictures you posted. You will never get it straight enough. Also, you will want to make sure that any tubing you use is seamless. I think aluminum also needs to be annealed, not sure since I've never used it. You will probably want to search for a local supply house to bring it in for you so I will not get bent, depending on how long of straight runs you need. The place I buy from sells to me in 20 foot straight runs. They have it shipped in special on a trailer through a hot shot company. I think that is all the tips I can think of at the moment. Oh and also, remember if you are using 3/8" that should be the o.d. (outside diameter) of the tube. The thickness decides how easily the tube bends and how resistant it will be to kinking when bent. Hope this helps some.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

I am using ptc fittings through the floor as well as off the tank. I am also using aluminum tubing



















I am planning on a redo (change up the line setup, as well as use bigger lines) but I am definitely going to go with compression fittings; most likely swagelok. The reason I plan on switching is because I hate ptc fittings. It is really difficult to pull the lines apart if you need to fix leaks and what not because you have to push and pull. Perhaps a harder metal would work better but at least with aluminum, **** is weak; I had to pull the lines off two or three times to fix some leaks and while most of the lines came off fairly easily, one of them gives me a lot of trouble and so each time I pulled the line off, it bent a little. Compression fittings will be a lot easier to use. They are expensive, but to me personally, it will probably be worth it. 

Also, aluminum is pretty difficult to bend. As you can tell, my bends arent that great because I was only able to do maximum bends of 45 degrees; any more and the line just bent over itself. I had to do several 90 degree bends but had to do multiple bends of 45 degrees. Maybe a thicker tube would work better but who knows.


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

can anyone recommend me a good tube bender? 

looking for a solid bender for 3/8 stainless steel. 

I was looking at imperials. seems like a good brand with decent prices. 

any recommendations? any to stay away from? does it really matter? haha


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

The kind. Day. Has attentively looked at your forum. The approach to assemblage of systems very was pleasant. There are some questions. How often there is a condensate dump at use of two and more compressors?
I use 4 compressors on 72l/m everyone. Обьем a receiver (з piece) состовляет about 30 liters. As for start-up of compressors there is a relay on 200А.Проводка, +, from the accumulator 35кв. All system is collected on РВД, there is a teflon, the return valve, a manometer, the thermometer, the gage vkl/vykl the compressor. I am engaged in reception of compressed air 3 year. Air I use for тифонов. On a car are established locomotive тифоны and whistles.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

VDubDubber said:


> First off, as far as tank fittings go, I do like to have one end of a line held with PTC and the other end with something more secure. Especially for SS because it is harder and PTC's don't grip it as well. I have a couple bad arse flare tools and one flare machine, but hate flaring, so I use compression fittings. My favorite are the Parker ALok, because they are as good if not better than the Swagelok as well as being cheaper and easier to find. I buy mine at a Parker store less than 10 miles from my house.
> 
> Now, as far as the lines go. You can go with whatever metal you prefer. A few things to remember when hunting for tubing. DO NOT use anything that comes in a roll if you expect results like the pictures you posted. You will never get it straight enough. Also, you will want to make sure that any tubing you use is seamless. I think aluminum also needs to be annealed, not sure since I've never used it. You will probably want to search for a local supply house to bring it in for you so I will not get bent, depending on how long of straight runs you need. The place I buy from sells to me in 20 foot straight runs. They have it shipped in special on a trailer through a hot shot company. I think that is all the tips I can think of at the moment. Oh and also, remember if you are using 3/8" that should be the o.d. (outside diameter) of the tube. The thickness decides how easily the tube bends and how resistant it will be to kinking when bent. Hope this helps some.


Ok maybe if aluminum isn't the best idea then I could go copper like most of everyone then. Thinking ptc on the bottom and flare the ones that connect to the tank.
Can you recommend a grade of copper to get and thickness? And I am using 3/8 line if that helps. 



Anyone in buffalo ny or close by know where to get copper?

Niagara v dub I'm looking at u for this ha.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

chadone said:


> Ok maybe if aluminum isn't the best idea then I could go copper like most of everyone then. Thinking ptc on the bottom and flare the ones that connect to the tank.
> Can you recommend a grade of copper to get and thickness? And I am using 3/8 line if that helps.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so When I was doing copper I just got my copper in stick form from home depot, lowes. I'm not sure what stores you have up there it has been a long time since I live in NY. I am pretty sure that the K hardness is the one you want. As far as aluminum to keep it from messing up when you bend it and to hold better use a thicker walled aluminum.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL, why you looking at me ******?!? 

And I can ask my brother in law, he is a licensed plumber and I was actually talking with him about this kind of stuff on x-mas. I know I told him that I would be borrowing his pipe benders one day. I could buy the rigid one, but I was thinking borrowing one for free is better for me. I can talk with him about where a good local plumbing supply source is. Give me a couple days and I will let you know.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> LOL, why you looking at me ******?!?
> 
> And I can ask my brother in law, he is a licensed plumber and I was actually talking with him about this kind of stuff on x-mas. I know I told him that I would be borrowing his pipe benders one day. I could buy the rigid one, but I was thinking borrowing one for free is better for me. I can talk with him about where a good local plumbing supply source is. Give me a couple days and I will let you know.


Awesome I appreciate that, hit me up on here or on dubsinthebuff. Need to meet up sometime so you can test the bags out like u wanted on my build thread.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

VDubDubber said:


> Ok, so When I was doing copper I just got my copper in stick form from home depot, lowes. I'm not sure what stores you have up there it has been a long time since I live in NY. I am pretty sure that the K hardness is the one you want. As far as aluminum to keep it from messing up when you bend it and to hold better use a thicker walled aluminum.


Yep lowes and homedepot. I saw it there last time I was there but I don't think it was K grade. And I don't recall seeing 3/8.

Picking up a new tank so I can work on hardlines during the winter. And still keep the car functional.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

chadone said:


> Awesome I appreciate that, hit me up on here or on dubsinthebuff. Need to meet up sometime so you can test the bags out like u wanted on my build thread.


Will do, I will keep you posted. And a meet up is a definite, I need to stop being a hermit.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Will do, I will keep you posted. And a meet up is a definite, I need to stop being a hermit.


Lol I am 2. I barely ever go to meet ups.


----------



## Christopher Jason (Jul 6, 2009)

*3D Hardlines*

some 3D hardlines

Using Twin 10LBs Nos Bottles


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

:thumbup: What is it that your manifold is mounted on? Looks awesome tho!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

to add to/answer some of the previous comments/questions:
- majority of the setups i do are done with aluminum tubing and i have no bending issues. i prefer working with aluminum over stainless or copper on air setups. but if you have a good bender and the right walled tubing you can get the same bends with all 3 types of tubing.

-i have some Imperial benders and they'll bend stainless without issue.

for fun:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

LOL ^^^
Greg common you could do better than that,do few more bends in that pipe.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

i'm gonna call you greg when i need some plumbing done in my house


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

Rat4Life said:


> LOL ^^^
> Greg common you could do better than that,do few more bends in that pipe.


dude, you know how i do, efficiency has to come first


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Can someone direct me to a US retailer who will ship ridgid tools to the UK?

I need a couple of things and the prices over here are stupidly expensive. I could have them shipped over for a lot less than I can buy them here.


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

More hardlines! :beer: Swoops car


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Swoops said:


> to add to/answer some of the previous comments/questions:
> - majority of the setups i do are done with aluminum tubing and i have no bending issues. i prefer working with aluminum over stainless or copper on air setups. but if you have a good bender and the right walled tubing you can get the same bends with all 3 types of tubing.
> 
> -i have some Imperial benders and they'll bend stainless without issue.
> ...


Where do you order aluminum from, what thickness and what bender are u using?


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

albfelix said:


> More hardlines! :beer: Swoops car


wow. simply amazing. where can i find more pictures?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Did he go back to an OEM VC?! I hope so, I really could not get into the custom one. Just didn't have the finish the rest of the car does (only saw pics). That pic is not helping me NOT buy a SRI though.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Did he go back to an OEM VC?! I hope so, I really could not get into the custom one. Just didn't have the finish the rest of the car does (only saw pics). That pic is not helping me NOT buy a SRI though.


na that an old photo. you are correct and the new cover does not have the same finish, i certainly agree with you, and is still not finished. i wrinkle painted it to get it on for H2O cause i had been working my ass off on it. it'll be nice and finished for SOWO and flow with the rest of the bay.



Chadone, i purchase aluminum locally and use Imperial and Ridgid brand benders


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

finished up my hardlines! not cleaned nor are my lines polished yet in this picture. 










Hey Greg when I was doing some of the bending I noticed a slight crease that would somtimes appear on the side of the tube after bending. If that because the line wasn't perfectly straight when bending or just the quality of the bender, or a little of both. I tried to make it as straight as possible each time I bent a new piece.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

I know stupid question but did you use seamless


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

ericshell said:


> Hey Greg when I was doing some of the bending I noticed a slight crease that would somtimes appear on the side of the tube after bending. If that because the line wasn't perfectly straight when bending or just the quality of the bender, or a little of both. I tried to make it as straight as possible each time I bent a new piece.


you used rolled copper that you straightened out correct? its because its too soft and the edge of the bender will push into it causing what appears to be a crease. you need to use straight copper lengths and it'll solve the issue


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Swoops said:


> you used rolled copper that you straightened out correct? its because its too soft and the edge of the bender will push into it causing what appears to be a crease. you need to use straight copper lengths and it'll solve the issue


Good call on the rolled copper. I wouldn't have guessed it by how straight he got it. BTW swoops there are also 2 different hardness in the straight lengths as well. I think the harder stuff is the "K" copper.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

Swoops said:


> you used rolled copper that you straightened out correct? its because its too soft and the edge of the bender will push into it causing what appears to be a crease. you need to use straight copper lengths and it'll solve the issue


thanks :thumbup:. good to know for the next time I do it. I didn't realize that there were different grades/strengths of copper!


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

chadone said:


> Lol I am 2. I barely ever go to meet ups.


that makes 3. From Buffalo Living in Cleveland....had the VW for couple years still haven't gone to anything


----------



## Christopher Jason (Jul 6, 2009)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> :thumbup: What is it that your manifold is mounted on? Looks awesome tho!


the lines would hold up the manifold.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

VDubDubber said:


> Good call on the rolled copper. I wouldn't have guessed it by how straight he got it. BTW swoops there are also 2 different hardness in the straight lengths as well. I think the harder stuff is the "K" copper.


he did straighten them out really well.

there are 3 types of copper: K, L, and M. M is the softest.

edit: my mistake, theres DWV copper too. and you're right, K is the hardest


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

ericshell said:


> thanks :thumbup:. good to know for the next time I do it. I didn't realize that there were different grades/strengths of copper!


I must say for rolled copper that is an insane job! Can't wait to see what you do with the "good stuff" so does that picture put the Naysayers to rest on rolled copper?


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

ericshell said:


> finished up my hardlines! not cleaned nor are my lines polished yet in this picture.


eric i like this more than your original  nice job :thumbdown:



VDubDubber said:


> I must say for rolled copper that is an insane job! Can't wait to see what you do with the "good stuff" so does that picture put the Naysayers to rest on rolled copper?


i used rolled copper. just takes some time but it will straighten out.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

the rolled copper will work but no matter how straight you may get it it wont look as clean and as tight as using straight lengths and like said it is very soft.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

I have to say the old fire extinguisher is by far my favorite!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Completed a couple setups this season, one of which is mine. Heres a VERY unfinished shot


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice! I feel like there arent enough setups with tanks that only have side ports


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

We use copper, just laying on buses from the compressor set akkumulyator.Shlangi teflonovye.Oni very well kept temperaturu.Do + 180 ° C.


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

64Impala said:


> We use copper, just laying on buses from the compressor set akkumulyator.Shlangi teflonovye.Oni very well kept temperaturu.Do + 180 ° C.


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

mcmaster.com


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

finished this up this weekend for a banchwerks shop customer


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> finished this up this weekend for a banchwerks shop customer


Nice work. What kind of fittings are those? I can only find bronze. I want black ones 

What is that in between the compressor and water trap?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

checkvalves


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

dave, looking good buddy :thumbup::beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Remind me again on the black AN fitting suppliers. Cheapest place if someone has a place.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Anything folks? Just Jegs? McMaster on has blue


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

Summit racing has the black anodized fittings.


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

What size tanks are those in that jetta?



forvwlife said:


> finished this up this weekend for a banchwerks shop customer


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

this website has good deals on an fittings and they carry black ones too

http://www.anfittingsdirect.com/


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

www.anplumbing.com
www.summitracing.com
www.jegs.com

They all sell the black anodized AN fittings. Summit has some cheaper brands if that's what you're after.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah AN fittings is just frozenboost etc, sadly no tube nuts or sleeves. Jegs it is, I can't even begin to navigate Summit...


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

spool'n up 1.8t said:


> What size tanks are those in that jetta?


 
3 gallon tanks


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

So here is the Q, I know that the AN fittings are all 37 degree, however most flaring tools handle 45. Which flaring tool do you all recommend and does the 45 work for 37? Sorry the thread got way to big to dig through.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

37º and 45º flares and tools are NOT compatible. If you're using AN fittings, you need a 37º flaring tool. I have the Imperial 400-F and it works really well, it was over $300 and I bought it because it handles stainless steel tubing. When I was shopping I read a lot of good things about the Ridgid 377, it's around $100. 

Ridgid 377 on Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-41162-Model-Ratchet-Flaring/dp/B001B1RIBQ 

Imperial 400-F: 
http://www.stridetool.com/tools/flaring_swagingtools/flaringtools_05.html 

37º JIC fittings are basically identical to 37º AN fittings. There are some differences in the thread and the tolerances, but they are compatible for anything discussed in this thread.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

arethirdytwo said:


> So here is the Q, I know that the AN fittings are all 37 degree, however most flaring tools handle 45. Which flaring tool do you all recommend and does the 45 work for 37? Sorry the thread got way to big to dig through.


 I'm going with the ridgid 377 as I've heard it does everything anyway. Just can't find a reasonably shipper for the uk.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah I figured out that and realized that Ridgid does not offer a "standard" version. Only ratcheting . Time to hunt ebay.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

you can get a ****ty one on summit for like 30$....key word....****ty :laugh:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, need to do more local work . Hopefully I can get the nice bender and flaring tool and start some actual installs.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

This is funny. Speedways "house" brand but notice the stamping... hmmmm.

Edit: It says stock photos... Could mean it looks nothing like that. However the price being higher it could make sense for a Speedway only cheap Ridgid.

Anyone tried it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200702747094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Ouch! Try almost $500 on that Imperial. Very nice though. Would love it.



Afazz said:


> 37º and 45º flares and tools are NOT compatible. If you're using AN fittings, you need a 37º flaring tool. I have the Imperial 400-F and it works really well, it was over $300 and I bought it because it handles stainless steel tubing. When I was shopping I read a lot of good things about the Ridgid 377, it's around $100.
> 
> Ridgid 377 on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-41162-Model-Ratchet-Flaring/dp/B001B1RIBQ
> ...


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

ForVWLife said:


> 3 gallon tanks


 2х12 kbnhf/2 the compressor. What is the time there is a filling of tanks to 150 Psi (minutes/seconds) 
What is the time there is a raising of pressure with 120 to 150 Psi (seconds)


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Just picked up 2 3 gallon accuair tanks with an Exo mount. Along with a pipe cutter and ridgid 406. Waiting on my ridgid flare. Here comes some hardline fun.


----------



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

Digibox said:


> My first attempt at this. Pretty fun project. I was trying to give it a look as if the tanks were floating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What size tanks are these? 1 gallon? 

*EDIT* NVM, found it. 0.5 gal, tiny! - 
http://www.viaircorp.com/OffRoad/Parts/05gallon.html


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

Noob question here. Are you able to use already made lines such as some thick brake lines with double flares available at auto parts stores? 

Like these:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

eurolicious said:


> Noob question here. Are you able to use already made lines such as some thick brake lines with double flares available at auto parts stores?
> 
> Like these:


 Sure, you can. but you would need to match up the threads. Not sure what the thread style is..


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sure, you can. but you would need to match up the threads. Not sure what the thread style is..


 Cool thanks for clarifying that i would definitely be able to match up the threads. I just think it would be cheaper since they come already flared and with fittings :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

eurolicious said:


> Cool thanks for clarifying that i would definitely be able to match up the threads. I just think it would be cheaper since they come already flared and with fittings :thumbup::thumbup:


 
you would need NPT x metric or standard bubble flare thread to adapt to the pre-flared lines to air components. compression or PTC are the least expensive option, are sure efficient, and look good.


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

Swoops said:


> you would need NPT x metric or standard bubble flare thread to adapt to the pre-flared lines to air components. compression or PTC are the least expensive option, are sure efficient, and look good.


 Ah got you, so the best option would be to get copper tubbing in sticks get the correct end fitting and a flaring tool and go to town? I want to do my air ride the correct way with hardlines to make it look good. 

Swoops do people run hard lines all the way near the bags and then use some flex lines to get to the bag? I have seen some talking about doing but did not come up with any installed photos. 

I apologize for the noobish questions but you guys know what you are doing and i'd love to learn more.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

If using compression fittings (such as swagelok or how ever you spell it) do you need to flare the tubing? I was under the impression that you put the sleeve in the tube, then screw everything together and thats that?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

bboy_jon said:


> If using compression fittings (such as swagelok or how ever you spell it) do you need to flare the tubing? I was under the impression that you put the sleeve in the tube, then screw everything together and thats that?


 no, compression fittings require no special tool. flaring tubing is only required for AN or domestic flared fittings. 




eurolicious said:


> Ah got you, so the best option would be to get copper tubbing in sticks get the correct end fitting and a flaring tool and go to town? I want to do my air ride the correct way with hardlines to make it look good.
> 
> Swoops do people run hard lines all the way near the bags and then use some flex lines to get to the bag? I have seen some talking about doing but did not come up with any installed photos.
> 
> I apologize for the noobish questions but you guys know what you are doing and i'd love to learn more.


 99% of the time people only run hardlines in the trunk and attach to bulkheads where they then attach to soft line


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

Swoops said:


> 99% of the time people only run hardlines in the trunk and attach to bulkheads where they then attach to soft line


 I am a big fan of your work and thanks a bunch for your help :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

I should be working. But its Friday. :laugh:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Mine gets here Monday... awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> Mine gets here Monday... awesome.


 You ordered one Kyle? wicked. Can I borrow it on the weekend?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I should be working. But its Friday. :laugh:


 oh my


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Man that thing is the ****


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Ordering tubing today... what wall thickness are yall using for aluminum?


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

arethirdytwo said:


> Ordering tubing today... what wall thickness are yall using for aluminum?


 .035


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

whitemk4golf said:


> .035


 :thumbup:


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfUwtXvyKQM 




























20 L. 20+20=40L.


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UViTcCmdeN4


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Where's the Hardlines 64impala?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

That guy is Polish as hell! No clue.


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

What is Hardlines? 
I Russian. My city of Moscow. On a car 3 years am engaged in systems of preparation of compressed air and their installation. Now on a car there is two системы.4 the compressor (280l/m) of Rele-200A, the second-motor crabs (4тонны) +компрессор the conditioner (560l/m)


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry! I was close though. Hardlines are stainless steel, aluminum or copper lines we bend rather than soft plastic or stainless.


----------



## mk4_Rich (Jan 29, 2011)

there are some great installs in this thread. Thanks for all the advice and tips given :thumbup:


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> Sorry! I was close though. Hardlines are stainless steel, aluminum or copper lines we bend rather than soft plastic or stainless.


In my highways the minimum pass 1/2. I.e. internal pass from 12мм. The basic highways-3/4. Impossibility to apply a pipe of 1/2 and 3/4 in обьеме a luggage carrier and their turns-force to use high pressure hoses


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

more hardline pics please :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

....back to the hardlines


_MG_0765 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr


_MG_0771 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr


_MG_0808 by BAG RIDERS, on Flickr


Stance|Works - Bag Riders by -KillerBlackbird-, on Flickr


Stance|Works - Bag Riders by -KillerBlackbird-, on Flickr


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ Greg is the king of hardlines!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

07silverbullet said:


> ^^^ Greg is the king of hardlines!! :thumbup::thumbup:


dat da troof, troof.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

07silverbullet said:


> ^^^ Greg is the king of hardlines!! :thumbup::thumbup:



Not quite sure I would say "King" :wave:

I would use words like "enthusiastic", "Passionate" maybe "hot dog" or "young gun". :laugh:

Good work Greg. Nice to see you keeping busy.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> dat da troof, troof.


:wave:



[email protected] said:


> Not quite sure I would say "King" :wave:
> 
> I would use words like "enthusiastic", "Passionate" maybe "hot dog" or "young gun". :laugh:
> 
> Good work Greg. Nice to see you keeping busy.


Haha!!! Sounds like a possible future faceoff


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Greg is the King of Hardlines in NY no doubt about it. I rock my floating Hardlines by swoops logo in the trunk :thumbup: :heart:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

good old greg, always on top of his game


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> good old greg, always on top of his game


Did you just say... old greg?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow... literally seconds from posting that


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Will, since Greg is down there, ask him to do this as well for your shop :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

sp33dy said:


> Greg is the King of Hardlines in NY no doubt about it. I rock my floating Hardlines by swoops logo in the trunk :thumbup: :heart:


lets say in the states and Kevin can have Canada 

thanks everybody, but "what you doin in my waters?" 
dope shots Will! i love em


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

And if to cut out from plexiglas the tire? And to put only under letters, ВR.С a glass underside to establish a cold neon?


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

I have counted these knots very overloaded...


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Swoops said:


> lets say in the states and Kevin can have Canada
> 
> thanks everybody, but "what you doin in my waters?"
> dope shots Will! i love em


Going for best in the states, huh? There is some stiff competition out there.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

VDubDubber said:


> Going for best in the states, huh? There is some stiff competition out there.


In the US mostly working with VAG cars? Doubt it lol


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

^ what this guy said :thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Bought through Bag Riders great dealing with them and work by the man him self Swoops awesome guy great work. Good to get to be friends with him. 


SWOOPSWAS HERE (4) by hooptievr, on Flickr


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Swoops + Bagriders = deadly combination :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Swoops said:


> lets say in the states and Kevin can have Canada
> 
> thanks everybody, but "what you doin in my waters?"
> dope shots Will! i love em


Thanks Greg. Lindsay and I have been meaning to come down to check out your new pad.




albfelix said:


> Will, since Greg is down there, ask him to do this as well for your shop :laugh::laugh:


I was seriously trying to get him to do my upstairs shower. Maybe next year. 




sp33dy said:


> Swoops + Bagriders = deadly combination :thumbup:


No doubt


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

aar0n. said:


> In the US mostly working with VAG cars? Doubt it lol


No one said "best VAG hardlines" in the US. The US custom scene is much larger than just VAG. Not down playing swoops skills at all. Just saying...


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

VDubDubber said:


> No one said "best VAG hardlines" in the US. The US custom scene is much larger than just VAG. Not down playing swoops skills at all. Just saying...


Well of course, that's why I prefaced it with that. A guy named Mr. Hardlines has some of the craziest setups around and has been doing it in the lowrider scene from way before bags on VAG cars were even a thought haha

Mr. Hardlines


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

gear said:


> Bought through Bag Riders great dealing with them and work by the man him self Swoops awesome guy great work. Good to get to be friends with him.
> 
> 
> SWOOPSWAS HERE (4) by hooptievr, on Flickr


this going on the a4 i gotta see this bagged 

since your static height was pretty much there


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Just ordered 30ft of seamless stainless! :snowcool:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

My current build. Almost there.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

gear said:


> Bought through Bag Riders great dealing with them and work by the man him self Swoops awesome guy great work. Good to get to be friends with him.
> 
> 
> SWOOPSWAS HERE (4) by hooptievr, on Flickr


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

aVWGTIguy said:


> My current build. Almost there.


looks pimp but god that would scare me having 4 or 5 pressurized cylinders behind my head/beside me in the car....


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

martin13 said:


> looks pimp but god that would scare me having 4 or 5 pressurized cylinders behind my head/beside me in the car....


Didn't really think about it like that but it should be fine. The tanks are steel and it won't run over 150psi. :famouslastwords:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Steel? Haven't we all agreed that aluminum is the way to go?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Didn't really think about it like that but it should be fine. The tanks are steel and it won't run over 150psi. :famouslastwords:


so instead of a arm rest there is going to be hardlines and tanks? or are you enclosing that?


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Steel? Haven't we all agreed that aluminum is the way to go?


Missed that. Why? Also, don't think they make aluminum 1 gallon tanks.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> so instead of a arm rest there is going to be hardlines and tanks? or are you enclosing that?


Correct - removed the rear arm rest. No, gonna leave it just as it is.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I think it was more along the lines of cheaply made chrome tanks. They were rusting easily and literally blowing up. Pretty wild. You should be ok though, those tanks are pretty tiny.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

If they only knew whats coming for this show season eh Greg? :laugh: 



Swoops said:


> lets say in the states and Kevin can have Canada
> 
> thanks everybody, but "what you doin in my waters?"
> dope shots Will! i love em


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

sp33dy said:


> If they only knew whats coming for this show season eh Greg? :laugh:


Can't wait to see what Swoop comes out with this season. :thumbup:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Just wait. ****s going to be cray at the Swoops camp this year.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

hypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehype


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

gear said:


> Bought through Bag Riders great dealing with them and work by the man him self Swoops awesome guy great work. Good to get to be friends with him.
> 
> 
> SWOOPSWAS HERE (4) by hooptievr, on Flickr


are those just standard compression fittings?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Can't wait to see what Swoop comes out with this season. :thumbup:


x2

I wish I had more time to be creative.....I am pumping out cars here like a factory. 
don't even take pics any more. :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

aar0n. said:


> Well of course, that's why I prefaced it with that. A guy named Mr. Hardlines has some of the craziest setups around and has been doing it in the lowrider scene from way before bags on VAG cars were even a thought haha
> 
> Mr. Hardlines


YES I AGREE!

There are many people, and do way crazy work. If you think Greg is the best you are naive.

Remember there are also many old timers that don't even know what the internet is. The people who are good at this don't post there work online. 

I wish, I didnt have my hard drive crash a couple years ago. I had so many great images. I could have keep posting stuff for days. :beer:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> YES I AGREE!
> 
> There are many people, and do way crazy work. If you think Greg is the best you are naive.


okay, okay, one of the best, better?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

oh wordddd


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Swoops said:


> oh wordddd


oh****.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Swoops got the lines that make you go hard :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

C.Raynes said:


> Just wait. ****s going to be cray at the Swoops camp this year.


Truff


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

Huge Thanks to Swoops! I hit him up last min for some hard lines for my car for a show this weekend. Not only did he get them done and to me in a couple days but man he does work!!!!!

Again THANK YOU SWOOPS

:thumbup:

Keep a eye out cause Winn Vw might be carrying pre made hard line kits by Swoops! eace:


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)

damn, that setup with the spare is dope. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's another one by swoops on my mkv.:R. :thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

:thumbup: gorgeous.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Swoops said:


>


sweet 8 lb baby Jesus laying in a manger.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*:thumbup: SWOOPS :thumbup:*


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> *:thumbup: SWOOPS :thumbup:*


Sick Kevin :thumbup:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Swoops :heart:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

sp33dy said:


> If they only knew whats coming for this show season eh Greg? :laugh:


I kinda do!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

swoops work is amazing!!!

well done sir!


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> *:thumbup: SWOOPS :thumbup:*


that is some hot $hit right there !!!!!!!:laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

*info on tube size*

what size tubing to i use to do the hard lines ?


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

typically 3/8, but you can also do 1/4 and 1/2, and make sure you have the right size fittings to go along with it


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

I have 1/4 line but I will be upgrading to 3/8, but preferably 1/2. 1/4 is soooo small


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

Swoops said:


> oh wordddd



looks good minus the teflon tape, A little loctite goes a long way and makes it look so much cleaner


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

he removes most if not all before it leaves his hands


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I have had 3 different setups done by Greg. None of them had teflon tape showing. That picture you are looking at is unfinished work. :thumbup: Swoops for Mayor


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

toplessvw said:


> looks good minus the teflon tape, A little loctite goes a long way and makes it look so much cleaner


You can also use a wire brush and take it to the tape sticking out and it will take it all off, a little trick I learned from a good friend!:thumbup:


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

my first try at air line and hardlines...


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

Mayor McCheese said:


> typically 3/8, but you can also do 1/4 and 1/2, and make sure you have the right size fittings to go along with it


if i use 3/8 what size fittings do i use ?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

-6


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

spool'n up 1.8t said:


> if i use 3/8 what size fittings do i use ?


3/8th fittings. but you might have to use a bunch of different sizes. 

ie. my tank had 7, 1/2 inch ports. so i used 1/2 N.P.T. to 3/8 O.D. fittings. and my gauge had a 1/4 female port in the rear. so i had to have a 1/4 N.P.T. to 3/8 O.D. fitting for that. and so on and so forth. you just got to make sure that all the tube connections are sized for 3/8 

hope that made sense


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

toplessvw said:


> looks good minus the teflon tape, A little loctite goes a long way and makes it look so much cleaner


loctite? i never thought of it for fittings... how well dose it seal?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^ they seal amazing. I used teflon tape and for the most part it works, but you have to torque all the fittings quite tight imo and a lot of times you will still leak. It is also a pain in the ass to wrap everything/clean everything off. Loctite, dab some on there, torque the fittings pretty snug and you are good to go.


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

there's special loctite for air fittings keep in mind


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

545. Dont use thread lock


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

i have been watching this tread for quite a while and i just stared on my hardlines, i am using ss so my question is, can you safely use ptc fittings with ss? I am about to buy my bulk heads and can"t find compression bulkheads with out piecing them together myself with 3 separate pieces, and the are far more expensive doing it that way. any answers would be greatly appreciated.:beer:


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's mine sans trim panel (in process). I went with .049 aluminum.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

justmalpica said:


> i have been watching this tread for quite a while and i just stared on my hardlines, i am using ss so my question is, can you safely use ptc fittings with ss? I am about to buy my bulk heads and can"t find compression bulkheads with out piecing them together myself with 3 separate pieces, and the are far more expensive doing it that way. any answers would be greatly appreciated.:beer:


cant use Stainless with the common PTC fitting, the grasping rings wont hold. there are special PTC fittings made for stainless and are super expensive


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

Swoops said:


> cant use Stainless with the common PTC fitting, the grasping rings wont hold. there are special PTC fittings made for stainless and are super expensive


ok thank you for the response.
:thumbup:


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Swoops said:


> cant use Stainless with the common PTC fitting, the grasping rings wont hold. there are special PTC fittings made for stainless and are super expensive





justmalpica said:


> ok thank you for the response.
> :thumbup:


I use standard Parker PTC fittings with SS tube. It's all in how you set it up. Of course I dont use any PTC for fuel lines. Other than that it's all good.


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

trefive

Installation of the compressor by side-reduction of its service life. Compactness of system isn't at the bottom such вбора of a compressor arrangement. For high-grade and long work-compressor it is established only vertically, concerning the piston and a rod


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

64Impala said:


> trefive
> 
> Installation of the compressor by side-reduction of its service life. Compactness of system isn't at the bottom such вбора of a compressor arrangement. For high-grade and long work-compressor it is established only vertically, concerning the piston and a rod


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

64Impala said:


>


I agree, Compressors, I have mounted side ways dont last as long.


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

At us who put the compressor sideways, the ring on the piston very quickly wore out. The compression-compressor in repair vanishes.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Arent they not supposed to be mounted upside down either? I heard that screws it up as well


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

bboy_jon said:


> Arent they not supposed to be mounted upside down either? I heard that screws it up as well


I believe that your not supposed to mainly because the heat sink is then upside down and heat soaking.


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

It is my first installation.



















It so worked 3 years ago

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l1q0J9K1m8


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

It worked so, two years ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPcI2WaZWtw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6LPD1rUesA


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

Trial start of system in transitive a receiver


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfUwtXvyKQM


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Mine has been upside down for two years!


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

hardlines=train horns in the back of a suzuki?


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

I've been referencing this thread prior to purchasing my first round of hardware/equipment for my hardlines, so I figured I'd try to add something to the thread that's already helped me greatly. I'm doing an initial test run with copper lines and brass compression fittings. After I gain some confidence with the bender, I'll move on to some other materials for the hardlines. I'm still waiting on my check valves, so I'm going to start with my feed line from the tank to the VU4 using my existing PTC fittings. Getting rid of the Viair leader lines was my number one goal, but after seeing so many do great work in small spaces, I'm going to give the entire setup a try.

*Equipment:*

Rigid 3/8" bender (P/N 406-36097)
Rigid pipe cutter

*From each compressor to the tank (step by step fitting configuration):*

1. 3/8" male NPT to 3/8" female NPT SMC check valve
2. 3/8" male NPT to 3/8" tube Parker compression fitting
3. 3/8" grade L copper straight tubing
4. 3/8" tube to 3/8" male NPT Parker Compression Fitting
5. 3/8" female to 1/2" male NPT reducer
6. 1/2" female to 1/2" male NPT 90 into the tank

In the end, I'll be eliminating some of the fittings at the tank. I'll be using a 90 degree compression instead of the reducer/90 combo.

Here's my before in my 2012 300 S. I'll put up some updated photos as things come along:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Don't care to read the entire thread, sorry. What material is favorable for the lines,stainless, copper, or aluminum? Also where are some reputable retailers of these lines. No, I don't want someone to make them for me, I will do them myself.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

its been covered a hundred times, if you don't want to take the time to read the thread why would someone take the time to cover it all over again for you?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

C.Raynes said:


> its been covered a hundred times, if you don't want to take the time to read the thread why would someone take the time to cover it all over again for you?


Fine, if you weren't going to have swoops, Greg do it for you what material would yoi use. Copper, stainless, or aluminum. One word answer


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Fine, if you weren't going to have swoops, Greg do it for you what material would yoi use. Copper, stainless, or aluminum. One word answer


if i wanted to put down the money i would go stainless.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tspooner said:


> if i wanted to put down the money i would go stainless.


Cool, may go that route then. Was looking for a type of tube I could have gold plated, like aluminum to contrast my polished tank, but I understand not every wish I have for my idea may be possible. 

Any recommendations on a place to order the lines/tubes?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

search mcmastercarr they have everything. I actually used aluminum tubes from ace hardware...works fine, but it is a little thin. Its cheap as **** and comes in 3 ft long pieces.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

bboy_jon said:


> search mcmastercarr they have everything. I actually used aluminum tubes from ace hardware...works fine, but it is a little thin. Its cheap as **** and comes in 3 ft long pieces.


Cool, thanks man. :thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Hard lines are....hard

First time doing anything like this. still gotta get more fittings and polish but hopefully it will look decent.










half polished tank


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

86vwgti8v said:


> Hard lines are....hard


Agreed! Things definitely get easier with each measurement/bend you make though. Here's some lines I mocked up tonight. I used the cheap coiled copper to map out the lines, and I'll be using the L grade copper straights to make my final pieces.

After putting the copper lines into my PTC fittings, it doesn't give me much confidence in regards to how air tight they'll be. I may just convert the remaining few PTC's to compression fittings.

Before:










Getting there:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Simans82 said:


> Agreed! Things definitely get easier with each measurement/bend you make though. Here's some lines I mocked up tonight. I used the cheap coiled copper to map out the lines, and I'll be using the L grade copper straights to make my final pieces.
> 
> After putting the copper lines into my PTC fittings, it doesn't give me much confidence in regards to how air tight they'll be. I may just convert the remaining few PTC's to compression fittings.
> 
> ...


Not sure I would hardline directly into the compressor. May get leaks after time due to vibrations of the compressor... Use some kind of flex adapter, or shorten ss braided line that came with compressor.

Hardline "OG's" correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

shadowdglx said:


> Not sure I would hardline directly into the compressor. May get leaks after time due to vibrations of the compressor... Use some kind of flex adapter, or shorten ss braided line that came with compressor.
> 
> Hardline "OG's" correct me if I'm wrong.


Thanks for the info! I've seen it done both ways on many different setups. My compressors are used as backup only to my nitrogen, but any advice to avoid leaking issues would be appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

Made some more progress tonight. There are definitely some tweaks I'd like to make, but overall I'm pleased. I wanted a concealed e-Level setup, but I still wanted it to look clean when the spare tire cover was opened up. I still need to strip it all out again to clean up the false floor and box that houses all of the wiring (mainly re-carpeting everything), but I'll put up new pics as that comes along:

SMC check valves and Parker compression fittings installed at the compressor and tank. Final bends made with the grade L copper. Still not polished in this picture:










Gave it a quick spin with a 100% white wool 3M Perfect-It pad and 3M Perfect-It Rubbing Compound:










Mocking everything up before reinstalling the harnesses and tightening the compression fittings:










Mocking up the manifold lines:










Everything in and buttoned up:










You can see the 1/4" schrader drain behind the compressor. I wanted something simple that would make it easy to drain the tank. I originally had it running out of the bottom of the car, but didn't like the thought of having to put the car on ramps and get on a creeper just to drain a few ounces of water out of the tank every few weeks. This may change, I haven't decided yet:










Battery side:










Done for now:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice! Simple and clean :thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Simans82, great setup, very clean. Just an extra thought, because the dump ports on the VU4 are so close together you may want to put small pieces of tubing redirecting the moisture away from your hardlines. I had a slight issue with corrosion on parts of my lines.:beer:


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

bboy_jon said:


> Nice! Simple and clean :thumbup:


Thanks!



OVRWRKD said:


> Simans82, great setup, very clean. Just an extra thought, because the dump ports on the VU4 are so close together you may want to put small pieces of tubing redirecting the moisture away from your hardlines. I had a slight issue with corrosion on parts of my lines.:beer:


Thanks for the advice! I appreciate it. I was thinking about making dumps that mirrored the feed lines, but I'm not sure how busy that would look. Either way, I'll mock something up and give it a try. :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

In regards to the lack of a leader line. The research I have done leads me up believe that if it gets cycled too much it can cause cracks in the tube. Just get a little shorty one in there.


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

arethirdytwo said:


> In regards to the lack of a leader line. The research I have done leads me up believe that if it gets cycled too much it can cause cracks in the tube. Just get a little shorty one in there.


I'm stopping by my local rubber and hose supply company today to have them make me one that will go between the compressor and check valve. 

Thanks for the info! :thumbup:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Does anyone have a ridgid 377 flare tool they want to sell?


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

Just FYI. Advance auto parts sells some stuff called white diamonds. Takes no effort to polish anything. Love the stuff.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.faucetdirect.com/ridgid-...ridgid 377&y=0&x=0&source=cj_4169683_10858266

Free shipping and use the code faucet 5 for an additional 5% off!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> http://www.faucetdirect.com/ridgid-...ridgid 377&y=0&x=0&source=cj_4169683_10858266
> 
> Free shipping and use the code faucet 5 for an additional 5% off!


That's a great price Kyle. When you going to make some bends for me?
I check every day anticipating your first bends. :wave:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Bending away . Sorry just beyond busy. Work and wedding. Good lord.


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> http://www.faucetdirect.com/ridgid-...ridgid 377&y=0&x=0&source=cj_4169683_10858266
> 
> Free shipping and use the code faucet 5 for an additional 5% off!


Ordering my benders from here now. A bit cheaper than toolup.com


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

My benders should have arrived by the time I get home from work. Found a good enough deal where a guy was getting rid of 5 ridgid benders on ebay.
But I still need to get the Flare and Cutter. The shipping from amazon is ridiculous. The items add up to $140 and the shipping for a flare tool and cutter is ..... wait for it....... $190.

Could anyone do me a favour and ship over a couple of tools for me?

Or point me in the direction to where to get these new or second hand without being ripped off.

Ridgid 40617 1/4-Inch to 1-1/8-Inch Close Quarters Tubing Cutter
and
Ridgid 41162 Flare tool 377


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

They can be heavy. My 358 (5/8 ratchet bender, does SS like butter) is like 8lbs and kind of big. You will get hammered on shipping unless someone goes out of their way to find you cheap shipping. Then you will have to pay taxes...

NO ONE in the UK sells benders? Christ, I wan't to get my interior wrapped in swiss child skin... No problem like 10 guys do it, get you a great deal.

Now a tubing bender... Gonna need to start a new company for that


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

arethirdytwo said:


> NO ONE in the UK sells benders?



Let me give you an example.

Ridgid 41162 flare
US - $120
UK - $295

Ridgid 408
US - $99
UK - $330

Ridgid 406
US - $60
UK - $220

Ridgid 404
US - $55
UK - $175

Total US - $334
Total UK - $1020


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Well Ridgid is a US tool company. Maybe try a UK company, what do plumbers and HVAC companies use over there? Add to those prices the fact that your dollar is worth $1.56 of ours and it doesn't seem that out of proportion. I lived in London during 2005 so I understand your pain, didn't even really enjoy myself as the cost of living was so high. 

So you are saying I should buy used benders and resell them to the UK?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

arethirdytwo said:


> Well Ridgid is a US tool company. Maybe try a UK company, what do plumbers and HVAC companies use over there? Add to those prices the fact that your dollar is worth $1.56 of ours and it doesn't seem that out of proportion. I lived in London during 2005 so I understand your pain, didn't even really enjoy myself as the cost of living was so high.
> 
> So you are saying I should buy used benders and resell them to the UK?


haha, I'm not sure there would be a massive market for it but it might be a good idea.

From what I've seen people over here buy ridgid anyway if they can afford it because it's well made and reliable. It's just damn expensive.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

took my first stab at hardlines the other night to make brake lines for my project biotch....

WOW is all i can say! fun, but very challenging!

will get some photos up later than sooner! :beer:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Definatly a art form.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

More so just learning how to use the measuring marks. Hell I read the directions and that helped a TON!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

arethirdytwo said:


> More so just learning how to use the measuring marks. Hell I read the directions and that helped a TON!


haha...no way, they actually came with directions? i will have too look and see when i get home! LOL! but yes, i learned from looking at all Gregs photos on here that there must be something to all those little marks!


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

Swagelok has a great bender manual. Very helpful! I used this when measuring all of my bends:

http://www.swagelok.com/downloads/webcatalogs/EN/MS-13-43.PDF


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I will have to read that later. I still don't know what the marks mean. I imagine understanding that would help tremendously.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes it does...


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone know the size of the Viair 400's line out? Is it a 1/4"?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yup. It is misleading especially if you aren't used to using hard and soft lines together. Hardline the size is the tubing OD, hose the size is the tubing ID. That is why 1/4" hose looks bigger then 3/8" OD hardline.


----------



## IRRELEPHANT (Jun 30, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> Yup. It is misleading especially if you aren't used to using hard and soft lines together. Hardline the size is the tubing OD, hose the size is the tubing ID. That is why 1/4" hose looks bigger then 3/8" OD hardline.


Actually I believe 3/8" hose is measured by the OD and in fact, the ID is actually 1/4"


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry dude, nope. Hardline size is OD. 3/8" hardline has a 3/8" OD and the ID is dependent on the wall thickness. Always, hardlines are measured OD.

Hoses, are ID, Always. The OD is irrelevant and again depends on the style of hose and how it is built. The hose on a 400 is 1/4" hose, which means the ID is 1/4". If you don't understand this it can be confusing because the OD of a 1/4" HOSE is bigger then the OD of a 3/8" hardline. 

Ya follow?



IRRELEPHANT said:


> Actually I believe 3/8" hose is measured by the OD and in fact, the ID is actually 1/4"


----------



## IRRELEPHANT (Jun 30, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> Sorry dude, nope. Hardline size is OD. 3/8" hardline has a 3/8" OD and the ID is dependent on the wall thickness. Always, hardlines are measured OD.
> 
> Hoses, are ID, Always. The OD is irrelevant and again depends on the style of hose and how it is built. The hose on a 400 is 1/4" hose, which means the ID is 1/4". If you don't understand this it can be confusing because the OD of a 1/4" HOSE is bigger then the OD of a 3/8" hardline.
> 
> Ya follow?


You are correct, that was my mistake. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Hardline thread needs more hardlines.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks, so instead of the hose I just get 1/4 female to 3/8 flare?


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

A better picture of this please?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

As someone mentioned earlier PTC + SS is a no go. I had planned to use SS for my lines however the VU4 will NOT hold the SS tube. Slips right out. Looks like it's aluminum there!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> As someone mentioned earlier PTC + SS is a no go. I had planned to use SS for my lines however the VU4 will NOT hold the SS tube. Slips right out. Looks like it's aluminum there!


So to hardline a VU4, what is required? Copper? Anything else on the fittings?


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> As someone mentioned earlier PTC + SS is a no go. I had planned to use SS for my lines however the VU4 will NOT hold the SS tube. Slips right out. Looks like it's aluminum there!


I found this out the hard way too


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Accuair has adapters for the VU4 that allow SS lines to be attached.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Still a moot point unless you plan to buy SS ready PTC bulkheads or run full hardlines. I just don't want to deal with polishing the aluminum. At least it is inside...


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> As someone mentioned earlier PTC + SS is a no go. I had planned to use SS for my lines however the VU4 will NOT hold the SS tube. Slips right out. Looks like it's aluminum there!


I've said it once and I will say it again. This is not true! It depends on how you bend it and set it up. Pics of my SS hardlined elevel setup will be up soon. My current setup is SS and PTC as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

I have run Stainless. There is a little trick. But it can work.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> ...There is a little trick...


opcorn:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

what is the trick?


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I have run Stainless. There is a little trick. But it can work.


I am very glad someone said it besides me.:facepalm: lol! 
:wave:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Anyone care to share? I just ordered some alloy tube. Doh.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

VDubDubber said:


> I am very glad someone said it besides me.:facepalm: lol!
> :wave:


:thumbup::wave:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm having stainless and vu4 as we speak. Any one care elaborating on this "trick"?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Hardline thread needs more hardlines.


 :thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It can be done if you know what you're doing


Accuair doesn't recommend it that's why they sell the adapters, no? Also, if the "trick" is to use a pipe cutter to make a groove so the teeth in the VU4 have something bite down on, I'd be interested in hearing if that works long-term.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Accuair doesn't recommend it that's why they sell the adapters, no? Also, if the "trick" is to use a pipe cutter to make a groove so the teeth in the VU4 have something bite down on, I'd be interested in hearing if that works long-term.


Ditto


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

If your going to do hardlines into any manifold you need to be very good at what you doing. Perfect measure since there is no play or the lines wont seal and make sure all the tube ends are deburred in and out so you dont risk a cut in the PTC O-ring inside manifold. If that got a cut or chunk out of o-ring you would have to mail entire thing back to manufacture to fix


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Trade-N-Games said:


> If your going to do hardlines into any manifold you need to be very good at what you doing. Perfect measure since there is no play or the lines wont seal and make sure all the tube ends are deburred in and out so you dont risk a cut in the PTC O-ring inside manifold. If that got a cut or chunk out of o-ring you would have to mail entire thing back to manufacture to fix


Common sense need to be taken into consideration with any kind if fab work, but this "trick" is what I'm wondering. The guy doing my lines is a perfectionist but is it scuffing the ends, pipe cutting a groove, putting magic dust on the tip?


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Trade-N-Games said:


> If your going to do hardlines into any manifold you need to be very good at what you doing. Perfect measure since there is no play or the lines wont seal and make sure all the tube ends are deburred in and out so you dont risk a cut in the PTC O-ring inside manifold. If that got a cut or chunk out of o-ring you would have to mail entire thing back to manufacture to fix


I hear you about being a perfectionist but have to say after spending hundreds, even thousands, of dollars on a setup just to cheap out on $2.50 adapters (that are made to do exactly what you're trying to do!) seems a bit silly. At least to me it does. 

Do it once, do it right.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Trade-N-Games said:


> If your going to do hardlines into any manifold you need to be very good at what you doing. Perfect measure since there is no play or the lines wont seal and make sure all the tube ends are deburred in and out so you dont risk a cut in the PTC O-ring inside manifold. If that got a cut or chunk out of o-ring you would have to mail entire thing back to manufacture to fix


You can pull the end piece of the PTC connectors/ firttings off and pull the o-ring out and replace it. any diesel truck shop should sell the ends and o-rings as well. Last shop i worked at had everything in stock in every normal size. Id also lube the oring slightly if you could help the line to push into it easier. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

aVWGTIguy said:


> I hear you about being a perfectionist but have to say after spending hundreds, even thousands, of dollars on a setup just to cheap out on $2.50 adapters (that are made to do exactly what you're trying to do!) seems a bit silly. At least to me it does.
> 
> Do it once, do it right.


It looks soooo much cleaner with out the adapters. I'm using them on the inlet ports as it is and not a fan.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> This is stainless running into the VU4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will, its aluminum and you knew that haha. 

Stainless shouldnt be used on basic PTC fittings. doesnt matter what the bends or angles are, if the grasping ring does not hold onto the tubing then its not done properly.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Swoops said:


> Will, its aluminum and you knew that haha.
> 
> Stainless shouldnt be used on basic PTC fittings. doesnt matter what the bends or angles are, if the grasping ring does not hold onto the tubing then its not done properly.


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Swoops said:


> Will, its aluminum and you knew that haha.
> 
> Stainless shouldnt be used on basic PTC fittings. doesnt matter what the bends or angles are, if the grasping ring does not hold onto the tubing then its not done properly.


 Haha wow... oooooops


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Swoops said:


> Will, its aluminum and you knew that haha.
> 
> Stainless shouldnt be used on basic PTC fittings. doesnt matter what the bends or angles are, if the grasping ring does not hold onto the tubing then its not done properly.


Swoops- this is how I want my VU4 lines. Also like the black fittings and the custom flex line from the compressor to tank.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Swoops said:


> Will, its aluminum and you knew that haha.
> 
> Stainless shouldnt be used on basic PTC fittings. doesnt matter what the bends or angles are, if the grasping ring does not hold onto the tubing then its not done properly.


Well I give up then. Apparently, the fact my setup has yet to lose air after 4 months of sitting up or driving the 2 months prior, means nothing and the fact that I run a 190-200psi system. I'm sure it will all fail soon.eace:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

VDubDubber said:


> Well I give up then. Apparently, the fact my setup has yet to lose air after 4 months of sitting up or driving the 2 months prior, means nothing and the fact that I run a 190-200psi system. I'm sure it will all fail soon.eace:


Did you use the ptc for inlets as well? 
Any pics?


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Guys, if I'm hard lining from my compressor to my tank and not using the braided line in the Viair 400c, should I run a check valve?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

chadone said:


> Guys, if I'm hard lining from my compressor to my tank and not using the braided line in the Viair 400c, should I run a check valve?


yes


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

chadone said:


> Guys, if I'm hard lining from my compressor to my tank and not using the braided line in the Viair 400c, should I run a check valve?


yesh. it'll keep the air from coming back and leaking via compressor.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

ForVWLife said:


> yes





staygold89 said:


> yesh. it'll keep the air from coming back and leaking via compressor.


X3


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

From what I've heard, go with the SMC 1/4" check valve. Best for our climate.


----------



## dead59sled (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey, my name is Will and I have been inspired for a while to do my air ride setup in 1/2 in SS. Its been ****in expensive, and there was a learning curve on bending SS, but heres what I came up with.

This setup is in my bagged 59 Buick. I hope you guys like it...


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)

Just a finished pic with trim panel (3/4" HDPE with 1/2" acrylic).


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

holy crap.. that's awesome


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> From what I've heard, go with the SMC 1/4" check valve. Best for our climate.


I got the 3/8 SMC based on getting them for 18 a piece vs $30. Got them at gauge magazine online


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Hit eBay for these items. I literally just bought 8 Legris 3/8 PTC bulkheads for $24 shipped. They sell for $9 a piece normally.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

that 1/2" stainless setup is impressive


----------



## dead59sled (Feb 11, 2012)

That means a lot to see you say that Swoops! You totally inspired me to do this man, so thanks...


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

Trial start-up on Suzuki Car R +. 4 compressors in the reserve tank.
Accumulator XS Power D5100R.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN_NnQ5VOKg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCCRi_llzfE&feature=related


----------



## 64Impala (Dec 30, 2011)

64Impala said:


> Trial start-up on Suzuki Car R +. 4 compressors in the reserve tank.
> Accumulator XS Power D5100R.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN_NnQ5VOKg
> ...


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Taking my time.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

64Impala said:


>


Where r the hardlines? I Just see tubing and compressors


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

arethirdytwo said:


> Sorry dude, nope. Hardline size is OD. 3/8" hardline has a 3/8" OD and the ID is dependent on the wall thickness. Always, hardlines are measured OD.
> 
> Hoses, are ID, Always. The OD is irrelevant and again depends on the style of hose and how it is built. The hose on a 400 is 1/4" hose, which means the ID is 1/4". If you don't understand this it can be confusing because the OD of a 1/4" HOSE is bigger then the OD of a 3/8" hardline.
> 
> Ya follow?


So I have all 3/8 ptc fittings and my plastic lines are 3/8 ID
so if I go to buy copper hard line I need what size to fit in my 3/8 ptc fittings?
1/4?


----------



## Doc42 (Sep 26, 2011)

kap0ne said:


> So I have all 3/8 ptc fittings and my plastic lines are 3/8 ID
> so if I go to buy copper hard line I need what size to fit in my 3/8 ptc fittings?
> 1/4?


3/8


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

Doc42 said:


> 3/8


Thanks and does home depot sell 3/8 that isn't the soft Copper coiled stuff it seems flimsy and would be a pain to get straight out of the box. Where can I buy a straight pipe of it.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Lowes sells straight 2' sections. It gets costly quick though. The initial purchase isn't bad it's the errors that suck.


----------



## dead59sled (Feb 11, 2012)

UPDATE, Roughly test fitting for the last time before disassembly and powder-coating... Next Pictures will be with the tank Powder coated and my MDF panels wrapped in some leather...


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)

dope :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

dead59sled said:


> UPDATE, Roughly test fitting for the last time before disassembly and powder-coating... Next Pictures will be with the tank Powder coated and my MDF panels wrapped in some leather...


:heart: your setup! Great Job! :thumbup:


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

07silverbullet said:


> :heart: your setup! Great Job! :thumbup:


Ditto. That is going to be super clean once the rest of the trunk is finished. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

86vwgti8v said:


> Lowes sells straight 2' sections. It gets costly quick though. The initial purchase isn't bad it's the errors that suck.


thanks went and picked up 6 sticks

whats the easiest way to polish these


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

kap0ne said:


> thanks went and picked up 6 sticks
> 
> whats the easiest way to polish these


Mothers Mag & Aluminum Polish.


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

i was reading on the last page about hardlines and ptc

if i'm running 3/8 copper into a 3/8 PTC i should be fine same with tank fitting and comp fittings right?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll have to post up the stainless hardlines I'm doing for the engine bay when their done.. I'm gonna use copper probably for the air, that ish was hard to work with, made a few errors but learned as I went.


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

is this what i would need for a fitting from my tank port 1/2 to a 3/8 copper line


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

or these local, i need 1/2 for the tank and 3/8 for traps and check valves


http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/PARKER-Male-Connector-2P240

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/PARKER-Male-Connector-2P242


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

All ready to start hard lining. Just waiting on my ridgid flare tool in the mail.


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

chadone said:


> All ready to start hard lining. Just waiting on my ridgid flare tool in the mail.


:thumbup: I :heart: my Ridgid tools.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yup! I have the Ridgid flaring tool as well as the 1/4" and 3/8" 400 series and then my jumbo 5/8 ratchet bender that will bend stainless. Awesome tools.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

arethirdytwo said:


> Yup! I have the Ridgid flaring tool as well as the 1/4" and 3/8" 400 series and then my jumbo 5/8 ratchet bender that will bend stainless. Awesome tools.


i just picked up a 1/4"& 3/8" Ridgid benders from a guy on ebay! gave me a great deal on both NIB shipped 

cant wait to start working wastegate plumbing and air ride stuff!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't forget a good cutter and deburring tools!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

arethirdytwo said:


> Don't forget a good cutter and deburring tools!


got it covered! :thumbup:

already been working on my brake lines for my ABS delete


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Leave the ABS  Super easy to hide the pump and controller. My car looks to have no ABS... alas I have full ABS


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

arethirdytwo said:


> Leave the ABS  Super easy to hide the pump and controller. My car looks to have no ABS... alas I have full ABS


too late...its long gone...and its not on my R...on the black car


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

ABS is the suck. VW ABS works absolutely terrible.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah who needs safety features or proper modern braking systems... shiz for the birds son.

Seriously though, abs delete? form over function is ok but form over safety is retarded.


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> yeah who needs safety features or proper modern braking systems... shiz for the birds son.
> 
> Seriously though, abs delete? form over function is ok but form over safety is retarded.


I lost my abs a longtime ago. Glad I did. If you can drive proper you don't need it.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> yeah who needs safety features or proper modern braking systems... shiz for the birds son.
> 
> Seriously though, abs delete? form over function is ok but form over safety is retarded.


i'm not here to argue but its not form over function. something like downsizing my brakes to fit a specific wheel would be form over function. because non-ABS braking systems are not the most modern does not mean its obsolete. when the swap is done properly there is no lack of brake pressure or stopping capability. also, tires play an enormous roll. you can have the most modern braking system there is but if your tires are bald, you're not stopping.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

also the factory ABS kicks in WAY to early , and it is not adjustable. I could stop my car better without ABS that I could with it.

this is in a mk4, mind you.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

So I don't have to scour this entire thread to look, has anyone done full loop bends with 1/2" copper lines? If so, what is the smallest diameter you were able to achieve without kinking? And what did you use to achieve the bend?


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

Not alot of people are running 1/2 copper line. I have done the line to 4" radius with a ridgid bender. I like heating the bigger line before I bend. good luck


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

4" radius...?  Or diameter?


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

4" radius which is a 8" center to center diameter, the genereral rule for most benders is 3:1 so you could get the radius down to 1.5" depending on what bender you have. One thing that is nice for copper is to fill the tube with sand and cap it before bending and it will help the line from colapsing on itself while bending.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I REALLY want to do 1/2" lines but dayum are the benders for that size horrifically expensive.


----------



## dead59sled (Feb 11, 2012)

I got a Rigid 408 for 135 bucks at grainger...


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

toplessvw said:


> One thing that is nice for copper is to fill the tube with sand and cap it before bending and it will help the line from colapsing on itself while bending.


Can the sand trick not be used for aluminum?


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Niagara, I just got my Ridgid flare tool and the ridgid Bender. Kit is all set to go. Next week is spring break so im hoping to finish it then.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I see a 6 pack and a garage day in our future. Can talk with my brother in law how is a car guy and plumber who has experience with bending.


----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

DAAAAAYYYYUUUM...I need a roll cage


----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

I have a 7 port tank 4 front. 1 on each each side and 1 bottom drain plug

My plan was to make it as symmetrical as I could. 2 traps 2 compressors and 2 check valves but I'm not sure what to do with the pressure switch

Should I use some type of tee fitting for one of the sides of the tank so I can run a line and switch

Just looking for ideas or other options


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

kap0ne said:


> I have a 7 port tank 4 front. 1 on each each side and 1 bottom drain plug
> 
> My plan was to make it as symmetrical as I could. 2 traps 2 compressors and 2 check valves but I'm not sure what to do with the pressure switch
> 
> ...


I have my pressure switch hooked to a T underneath the floor of my hardlines


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

bboy_jon said:


> I have my pressure switch hooked to a T underneath the floor of my hardlines


can i do that with the accuair pressure switch, just do it before the vu4 manifold?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

hmmm not sure as I am running a manual setup. Sorry I cant help :/


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

you can T any pressure fitting, as long as it taps into the main pressure system your fine. What I mean by main pressure system is that it before any valves and not after them. I would add that if possible have the pressure switch mounted to the side and not the bottom or side cause the moisture is more likely to rise in transit and then settle to the bottom when stagnant cause moisture in the electrical switch or it being frozen over in the winter.


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

Really nice set ups In this thread :thumbup:


----------



## trexturk (Jul 31, 2006)

i just had some stainless hardlines made. Whats the best and easiest way to polish them up?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

trexturk said:


> i just had some stainless hardlines made. Whats the best and easiest way to polish them up?
> Thanks in advance


Hi speed drill bench mounted with arbour and tight stitched polishing head with probably medium or light jewellers rouge and then a loose stiched polishing head with a paste or liquid polish after you're happy with it to finish it off.

Stainless is hard as hell and not exactly easy to polish so it depends on the condition of the metal to start with.


----------



## trexturk (Jul 31, 2006)

Bazmcc said:


> Hi speed drill bench mounted with arbour and tight stitched polishing head with probably medium or light jewellers rouge and then a loose stiched polishing head with a paste or liquid polish after you're happy with it to finish it off.
> 
> Stainless is hard as hell and not exactly easy to polish so it depends on the condition of the metal to start with.


Thanks for the reply.
Would you know if stores would carry something like that or i would have to order online?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

trexturk said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Would you know if stores would carry something like that or i would have to order online?


I have no idea whether places in your location would have those sort of items.
I had to buy all mine online and at tool trade shows.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

trexturk said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Would you know if stores would carry something like that or i would have to order online?


I've gotten great results with Mothers Mag and Aluminum Polish.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

wandering through sears I saw that they had brown and black tripoli and the adapters and polishing heads. Your local sears might carry it as well.


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

did this last night with my previously install false floor for car audio, my first time bending lines and can't complain about the job , pancaked a few lines starting off but all in all i'll prob leave it as is , going to remove everything and lay the material back down tonight and then reinstall everything.


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

Can I connect my vu4 manifold ground to my amp ground or does it have to be connected to the body of manifold like its grounding itself?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

kap0ne said:


> Can I connect my vu4 manifold ground to my amp ground or does it have to be connected to the body of manifold like its grounding itself?


doesnt need to be on the manifold, esp considering its rarely actually screwed down to metal. I prefer to cut the ring connector off and extend it to a different ground


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

kap0ne said:


> did this last night with my previously install false floor for car audio, my first time bending lines and can't complain about the job , pancaked a few lines starting off but all in all i'll prob leave it as is , going to remove everything and lay the material back down tonight and then reinstall everything.


Looks good. Can the bulkheads make a tight fit through the wood and the car? From this pic on bagriders, I would guess you only have about 1/2 inch of threads?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Those would be difficult to go through wood and the car. His setup looks like it will only be going through the wood


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

bboy_jon said:


> Those would be difficult to go through wood and the car. His setup looks like it will only be going through the wood


Wouldn't have to go through both to be solid?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by that? The two nuts on the bulk head sandwich the piece, whether it is wood, metal, or whatever material you are running your lines through. Tighten the bolts and the bulkheads wont move.


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Looks good. Can the bulkheads make a tight fit through the wood and the car? From this pic on bagriders, I would guess you only have about 1/2 inch of threads?


Yea it just goes through the wood. The false floor is about 6 inches above my bottom floor which holds my amps, switch speed ecu, vu4, stinger relay and power distribution block 

I have 4 more bulkheads to leave the spare wheel well to bags.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

bboy_jon said:


> Not sure what you mean by that? The two nuts on the bulk head sandwich the piece, whether it is wood, metal, or whatever material you are running your lines through. Tighten the bolts and the bulkheads wont move.


Well, I see the big benefit of the bulkhead to be, so the line does not rub against the sharp edge on the whole going into car. so if the nut is not sandwiching the car, you dont get that benefit. 

Why sandwich just the wood?


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

kap0ne said:


> Yea it just goes through the wood. The false floor is about 6 inches above my bottom floor which holds my amps, switch speed ecu, vu4, stinger relay and power distribution block
> 
> I have 4 more bulkheads to leave the spare wheel well to bags.


That makes sense. I thought the wood was resting on the metal. Thx.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

bboy_jon said:


> Those would be difficult to go through wood and the car. His setup looks like it will only be going through the wood





swfloridamk6 said:


> Wouldn't have to go through both to be solid?





swfloridamk6 said:


> Looks good. Can the bulkheads make a tight fit through the wood and the car? From this pic on bagriders, I would guess you only have about 1/2 inch of threads?


Most are not long enough to make it through wood and sheet metal. But yes the are very solid through wood. Then just drop the wood in the trunk and plug your DOT line into the bottom.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Well, I see the big benefit of the bulkhead to be, so the line does not rub against the sharp edge on the whole going into car. so if the nut is not sandwiching the car, you dont get that benefit.
> 
> Why sandwich just the wood?


well, that is a benefit, but if you just want to prevent the line from touching a sharp edge than you could just run a line through a rubber grommet. The bulk head allows you to connect two pieces of hose/tube through anything. In his case, similar to my setup, we are using the bulkheads to go from the hardlines, through the false floor wood and in my case, I use the bulkheads to transistion from the hardlines above the floor, to regular tubing beneath my floor. Just because you are using bulkheads doesnt mean you are trying to go through body panels of your car.


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

bboy_jon said:


> well, that is a benefit, but if you just want to prevent the line from touching a sharp edge than you could just run a line through a rubber grommet. The bulk head allows you to connect two pieces of hose/tube through anything. In his case, similar to my setup, we are using the bulkheads to go from the hardlines, through the false floor wood and in my case, I use the bulkheads to transistion from the hardlines above the floor, to regular tubing beneath my floor. Just because you are using bulkheads doesnt mean you are trying to go through body panels of your car.


 thats what i'm doing hardlines to soft through wood floor


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

bboy_jon said:


> well, that is a benefit, but if you just want to prevent the line from touching a sharp edge than you could just run a line through a rubber grommet. The bulk head allows you to connect two pieces of hose/tube through anything. In his case, similar to my setup, we are using the bulkheads to go from the hardlines, through the false floor wood and in my case, I use the bulkheads to transistion from the hardlines above the floor, to regular tubing beneath my floor. Just because you are using bulkheads doesnt mean you are trying to go through body panels of your car.


 im in the process of trying to tackle this same situation, my only concern is the PTC fittings are not supposed to be used with hardlines as they have nothing to grab to prevent them from pulling out.. i was thinking of doing a swagelok to a PTC bushing


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

msheehan said:


> im in the process of trying to tackle this same situation, my only concern is the PTC fittings are not supposed to be used with hardlines as they have nothing to grab to prevent them from pulling out.. i was thinking of doing a swagelok to a PTC bushing


 I obviously haven't tested mine since its not all indtalled yet but my bulkhead grabs my copper Gand doesn't let go. And I've seen it done so I'm not worried


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Accuair has adapters for the VU4 that allow SS lines to be attached.


 where can these adapters be purchased?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

msheehan said:


> im in the process of trying to tackle this same situation, my only concern is the PTC fittings are not supposed to be used with hardlines as they have nothing to grab to prevent them from pulling out.. i was thinking of doing a swagelok to a PTC bushing


 Does swagelock make compression to ptc fittings? If you find em, please link them as they would be nice for my new setup. 

I have been using bagriders bulkheads (ptc) to my aluminum hardlines and they have been running fine since I installed them this summer. :/ IMo, they work fine, can be kind of noisy though...unless its something else in my setup that rattles every once in a while. My only real problem with them, is that if for some reason, you need to remove your lines, it can be a pain in the ass; if the lines arent 100% perfect (ie, dead center with the fitting) it makes it kind of hard to remove the line from the fittings. Most of my lines are ok, but one is also ridiculously difficult to remove; I pretty much bent the **** out of the line trying to get it off of the fitting. Thats why I want compression fittings.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

msheehan said:


> im in the process of trying to tackle this same situation, my only concern is the PTC fittings are not supposed to be used with hardlines as they have nothing to grab to prevent them from pulling out.. i was thinking of doing a swagelok to a PTC bushing


 incorrect. PTC fitting grasping rings are meant to hold onto softer metals like copper and aluminum as well as the DOT line. stainless on the other hand is too hard for the grasping rings to hold on most PTC fittings.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

msheehan said:


> where can these adapters be purchased?


 We have them :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

OVRWRKD said:


> Simans82, great setup, very clean. Just an extra thought, because the dump ports on the VU4 are so close together you may want to put small pieces of tubing redirecting the moisture away from your hardlines. I had a slight issue with corrosion on parts of my lines.:beer:


 I finally ended up running my dump lines per the above recommendation. Although they were causing some tarnishing issues, there was a bigger reason for the change. You could smell the old air/rubber smell inside the cabin when I laid the car out. I mirrored the feed lines to keep it as clean as possible. The copper lines run down to the bottom of the spare tire well, and then I have soft line that takes it to the exit near the back of the battery. It's a little louder now, but no where near as loud as my 1/2" lines with no slow downs was. It's just the right amount to hear it airing out, but not so much that you make people dive into bushes when you hit the all down button.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We have them :thumbup::beer:


 can you please provide a link? sorry but i feel as i try and navigate your website i cant find what im looking for


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

Mcmaster Carr does carry the ptc to compression, but they aren't cheap. And keep up the work Gregy!!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I need to get to work on my hard lines.

This message will self-destruct


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Some of this stuff looks friggin awesome.:thumbup: 

I was planning on having my front tank fittings facing my back seat (Not on show/clean looking) but this thread is making me want to show off some hard lines, also with a clean/smart look!


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's mine, just finished and installed today...nothing that crazy. Unibrace does wonders from keeping things away from it. 
Thanks to Swoops for all his advice!

3/8 line-Flare. all Parker fittings. 










Before car install:


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

Swoops said:


>


Niceeee that chrome tank looks familiar..:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

bomber vw said:


> Niceeee that chrome tank looks familiar..:laugh::thumbup:


Lol, yes a TT owner helped with my idea.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone have any issues with a hardline going from the compressor to the tank? Does the vibration cause copper lines to crack over time? Has anyone incorporated a full loop at either end of a hard line to allow for expansion/contraction/flex of the line to prevent this issue?


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

My 180 degree loop from my compressor to water trap blew, but I'm thinking it was a poor flare. If it happens again on me I'll just switch back to the braided lines.


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

Here's a shot of all the lines polished and the trunk put back together. I didn't need to use any of the holes I cut in the last false floor box, so I made a new top and put down some new carpet. I also got rid of all the excess teflon tape that was showing on the fittings, and removed the compressor decals as well.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

^^very nice


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Two questions. 1) if you get coiled tubing, what are the ways to straighten it? 2) Once you polish the tubing, can/should you clear it?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Two questions. 1) if you get coiled tubing, what are the ways to straighten it? 2) Once you polish the tubing, can/should you clear it?


If the pipes are polished properly the clear will do 2 things - not stick to it properly, and dull the finish.

As for straightening coils. I wouldn't. Coiled copper for example if quite soft and usually has thicker walls too.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Two questions. 1) if you get coiled tubing, what are the ways to straighten it? 2) Once you polish the tubing, can/should you clear it?


1) By hand. Looking at the tubing from the end and "sighting it" is a good way to check if you did well or if there are still bends. It won't be perfectly straight, and no one will be able to tell. Get it as close as you can.

2) Yes. Copper is very susceptible to fingerprints and oxidation.


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

chadone said:


> Here's mine, just finished and installed today...nothing that crazy. Unibrace does wonders from keeping things away from it.
> Thanks to Swoops for all his advice!
> 
> 3/8 line-Flare. all Parker fittings.
> ...



Looks good. :heart: but the heat from the Viair will melt the plactic in side the SMC Check valve in time. And you will end up replacing those checks.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Depending on frequency of use for when but ultimately it will fail. The constant movement makes the metal brittle. Just run a small SS line to absorb and you are good. 



Rob Cote said:


> Anyone have any issues with a hardline going from the compressor to the tank? Does the vibration cause copper lines to crack over time? Has anyone incorporated a full loop at either end of a hard line to allow for expansion/contraction/flex of the line to prevent this issue?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> Depending on frequency of use for when but ultimately it will fail. The constant movement makes the metal brittle. Just run a small SS line to absorb and you are good.


I've looked for braided lines before, any idea where I can source some that are rated for the pressure but not stupid expensive?


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

^^x2. especially custom lengths.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

ANY local hydraulic/hose shop can make them for you if you want crimped. Otherwise -AN lines work great. Custom length, colors and fittings. Again not an engineer and depends on how often they run but you will eventually crack the lines. 



Rob Cote said:


> I've looked for braided lines before, any idea where I can source some that are rated for the pressure but not stupid expensive?


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

I would not use soft copper. I'm redoing my whole setup after using it. I would just get hard copper and bend it from there.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

alright guys, its finally time to redo the setup. I want to use compression fittings. I was going to go with swagelok but dam they are expensive and I dont know how to find the fittings that I need (so many options) someone helped me find what I needed before but I accidently deleted his messages :banghead:

Are there any other compression fittings that dont cost an arm and a leg? I dont know where to get parker fittings. Are the "hardware store" compression fittings kind of ****ty? Really, the only parts that I would need to order are the bulkheads :/ and I am specifically looking for 3/8 bulkheads, that also reduce to 1/4... :laugh:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

F. W. WEBB COMPANY
17 ERIE BLVD.
ALBANY, NY 12204-2589
518-472-9322

They carry lots of brands but I'm using Tylok brand with great success. 

I believe the guy you want is Dave. Their orders go out and are delivered the next day.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

^^^:thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

whats this other line w a valve on it?


----------



## thethein11 (Mar 25, 2011)

ForVWLife said:


> whats this other line w a valve on it?


If you are referring to the hardline furthest away it goes to valve for an air horn


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

thethein11 said:


> If you are referring to the hardline furthest away it goes to valve for an air horn


yep...fancy :thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Swoops said:


>


Really nicely done Swoops!


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

@ Kevin and Greg - WOW! A real work of art, congrats.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Swoops is alright I guess......























:laugh: :heart:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Finally!!!

Well functioning at least... Need to trim out and paint some pieces.

Hardlines none the less..










Stainless with the vu4 ptc... And no they don't seem to leak...yet.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Did my post get deleted? maybe I didnt post. Anyways, the brass fittings from swagelok are much cheaper  Do these come with the sleeves and everything else needed? Will they work with other sleeves from hardware stores?


----------



## mk4_Rich (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## mikkee (Aug 19, 2004)

Here is my first try at hardlines


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

shadowdglx said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> Well functioning at least... Need to trim out and paint some pieces.
> 
> ...


 i like this. should look really good after paint :thumbup: if you used more stainless for the compressors instead of braided it would look reallllly good.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

mikkee said:


> Here is my first try at hardlines


 Not bad for a first timer.. keep at it


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

*swoops:beer:*


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

got my tank and valve cover back , waiting for some parts to rebuild my other 480c and i can put it in


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

What is a good place to buy bulkhed fittings straight and 90D that are actually in stock. visited several places including bagrides and they dont have them. Looking for plastic lines, pop in style.


Elvir


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

Elvir2 said:


> What is a good place to buy bulkhed fittings straight and 90D that are actually in stock. visited several places including bagrides and they dont have them. Looking for plastic lines, pop in style.
> 
> 
> Elvir


I got mine from open road tuning


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Elvir2 said:


> What is a good place to buy bulkhed fittings straight and 90D that are actually in stock. visited several places including bagrides and they dont have them. Looking for plastic lines, pop in style.
> 
> 
> Elvir


 We have bulkheads onions and 90 degree elbows in stock again. 

Link: http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/NUMATICS-BULKHEAD-UNION.html


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Elvir2 said:


> What is a good place to buy bulkhed fittings straight and 90D that are actually in stock. visited several places including bagrides and they dont have them. Looking for plastic lines, pop in style.
> 
> 
> Elvir


 ORT ftw. :thumbup::thumbup: 

http://openroadtuning.com/


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Why are these hard to find in 1/4". I want to use them with my SS 1/4" bulkheadfittings.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Elvir2 said:


> Why are these hard to find in 1/4". I want to use them with my SS 1/4" bulkheadfittings.


 We have these in stock now, even in the 1/4" x 1/4" option :thumb up: 

Link: http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/LEGRIS-PLUG-IN-ELBOW.html


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

finally got my new lines all wrapped up and tight today. thanks to greg for his advice and mental support. 


 
Air ride by mike adkins, on Flickr


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

^^Amazing. Best ever seen.


----------



## ering2010 (Aug 19, 2007)

WooooooW!!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

you spelt my name wrong!


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

Swoops said:


> you spelt my name wrong!


 Don't know what you are talking about Craig.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

tspooner said:


> i like this. should look really good after paint :thumbup: if you used more stainless for the compressors instead of braided it would look reallllly good.


 Yeah I may do something different down the road. You have to have some kind of flex point for compressor vibration though.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just finished mine up tonight. It is going to be hidden by a false floor but that doesn't matter, does it? :thumbup:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

So quick question. My swagelok fittings should be here hopefully tomorrow, if not then on wednesday but I was wondering, they can be used with regular air line tubing correct? I bought a regular compression fitting (from Ace Hardware) and the ferrule ended up not seating properly and was lopsided and therefore the tube slipped right out...I know swageloks use the dual ferrule but can they be used with soft lines or would the ferrules crush the tube?


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

If you are using the plastic tubing with a compression fitting, you need the metal insert for the tube to prevent the tube from collapsing on itself. You should be able to use any insert from ace. I used the same on mine and have no issues there.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

ahhhh, sweet thank, Ill have to make another stop there  

Anybody use the spring tube benders? They look like they are super simple and I am planning on a few bends which might make a normal tube bender difficult to fit.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

bboy_jon said:


> ahhhh, sweet thank, Ill have to make another stop there
> 
> Anybody use the spring tube benders? They look like they are super simple and I am planning on a few bends which might make a normal tube bender difficult to fit.


 Yes. They're not perfect in a real tight bend, but it was the only way I've found to get down to the bend radius I wanted without crushing the tube.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

I see. Also, I didnt get a gauge (to measure the correct gap) from swagelok, I assumed they just threw one in but I guess they cost extra? I was wondering, how tight do the fittings need to be tightened? finger tight plus a half turn with a wrench or something?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

You have to go well beyond finger tight because you need to crush the ferrule inside the fitting against the tube, otherwise it will just pop out when pressurized. In my experience, you'll feel the run-on torque spike twice, once when the cap of the fitting bottoms out on the ferrule, and then again when the ferrule is completely crimped. The second spike is where you want to stop. Then pressurize the system and check for leaks. Tighten as necessary to stop leaks.


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> You have to go well beyond finger tight because you need to crush the ferrule inside the fitting against the tube, otherwise it will just pop out when pressurized. In my experience, you'll feel the run-on torque spike twice, once when the cap of the fitting bottoms out on the ferrule, and then again when the ferrule is completely crimped. The second spike is where you want to stop. Then pressurize the system and check for leaks. Tighten as necessary to stop leaks.


 
You don't need to crush the ferrell. I have no leaks in my lines and none of mine are crushed. Besides what if you crush the ferrell and still have a leak. Then you tighten till the nut cracks. Just snug the fitting till it doesn't leak. No need for Heman.


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

my first try at it. Im pretty happy the way it came out.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

adkins said:


> You don't need to crush the ferrell. I have no leaks in my lines and none of mine are crushed. Besides what if you crush the ferrell and still have a leak. Then you tighten till the nut cracks. Just snug the fitting till it doesn't leak. No need for Heman.


I have been using ****ty compression fittings from Home Depot. Ander-lock or something like that. The ferrule is a separate piece from the cap, but it's somehow locked into it. I tried "real" compression fittings a few days ago. I put them on snug as you said and leak-checked. I continued to tighten until the leaks went away. Except they bottomed out before it stopped leaking. I was working with my dad on it, as he does a little plumbing over the years. He taught me a little trick I'd like to share with you all in case you're ever in this predicament.

Install the fittings as mentioned above. If you've bottomed out but can't stop the leak, take the cap off and solder the ferrule onto the tube. Reinstall. It is possible to leak out of the cap, so you may also want to install the caps with thread paste.

I'm happy to report I'm finally leak free in the hatch. :thumbup: Still got a leak on the driver's side rear that I haven't been able to track down but that's another story.

Carry on with the hard lines please!:thumbup:


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I have been using ****ty compression fittings from Home Depot. Ander-lock or something like that. The ferrule is a separate piece from the cap, but it's somehow locked into it. I tried "real" compression fittings a few days ago. I put them on snug as you said and leak-checked. I continued to tighten until the leaks went away. Except they bottomed out before it stopped leaking. I was working with my dad on it, as he does a little plumbing over the years. He taught me a little trick I'd like to share with you all in case you're ever in this predicament.
> 
> Install the fittings as mentioned above. If you've bottomed out but can't stop the leak, take the cap off and solder the ferrule onto the tube. Reinstall. It is possible to leak out of the cap, so you may also want to install the caps with thread paste.
> 
> ...


Very good thought. I'm trying to find a leak on my passenger front. But it's after the hardlines were it goes soft. Getting annoying.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Bet it is!



adkins said:


> ... were it goes soft. Getting annoying.


:laugh:


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

adkins said:


> Very good thought. I'm trying to find a leak on my passenger front. But it's after the hardlines were it goes soft. Getting annoying.


Mine is leaking in the same place( passenger front) and I found the leak to be at the ptc fitting that's on the leader line off the bag. I just sprayed som windex on it and found my bubbles.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

whitemk4golf said:


>


Looks great, Pedro. Just out of curiosity, why did you use the clear traps?


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

whitemk4golf said:


> my first try at it. Im pretty happy the way it came out.



looks good but where are your check valves?


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Looks great, Pedro. Just out of curiosity, why did you use the clear traps?


 thanks andrew. idk.they were free but I want to change them to the high pressure ones. 



toplessvw said:


> looks good but where are your check valves?


 thanks. They're there. It's a 1/4 npt check valve with 3/8 OD Compression in one. I got it from McMaster-carr


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

installed and so far so good :beer:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

whitemk4golf said:


>


Love the action shot! Is that a W3,6 or 7?


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Love the action shot! Is that a W3,6 or 7?


Thanks. W6


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

whitemk4golf said:


> thanks andrew. idk.they were free but I want to change them to the high pressure ones.


Ah, ok, that makes a lot of sense :laugh:

Missed you yesterday at Fresh Meet!


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Ah, ok, that makes a lot of sense :laugh:
> 
> Missed you yesterday at Fresh Meet!


I know I was supposed to go but I had to take care of my daughter.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

should be finished with my new setup this weekend. Screwed up my measurements and ended up snapping a few lines so I had to order more tubing


----------



## max and tiny (Apr 27, 2010)

I know most people run rubber line under the car but has anyone ran hardline everywhere?


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

max and tiny said:


> I know most people run rubber line under the car but has anyone ran hardline everywhere?


Me...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

By Swoops


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

By me. First timer. Not as much copper as had hoped. Run into issues with line placement, too tight for bulkheads.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

swfloridamk6 said:


> By me. First timer. Not as much copper as had hoped. Run into issues with line placement, too tight for bulkheads.


That looks great, nice work. One thing though - I'd change that avs trap asap. Those thing look nice but always leak. :thumbup:


----------



## bmx_a4 (Jan 23, 2010)

This whole thread is just plain awesome! :beer:


----------



## VR6_notlosin (Oct 12, 2009)

what fittings are you guys using for the bulk heads? they look like PTC that the copper line inserted into .. just wanting to know getting ready to do hard lines and redo the trunk setup i currently have


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

VR6_notlosin said:


> what fittings are you guys using for the bulk heads? they look like PTC that the copper line inserted into .. just wanting to know getting ready to do hard lines and redo the trunk setup i currently have


 I got all my stuff from Parker Fittings


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

some people are using ptc fittings, others are using compression fittings. I like many others, are using swagelok. I definitely like them over ptc fittings  

Also, finally got around to changing my setup (only took 10 months) and changing out the pewny 1/4 lines for some 3/8 lines. 

Old setup 



















That new new


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

i prefer race car fittings


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

ForVWLife said:


> i prefer race car fittings


 You mean AN. Actually government designed. Believe it stands for Army/Navy.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> You mean AN. Actually government designed. Believe it stands for Army/Navy.


 which go hand in hand with racecars


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> i prefer race car fittings


 Sick


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

ForVWLife said:


> i prefer race car fittings


 

eh em geeeeee its jooseyyyyyy :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone ever done crazy stuff with the lines and tried writing words or making a design? I dont mean design like squiggles and stuff, like making it like a VW logo or something of that nature. 

I need to figure out how to get matching bends and how to know where it is going to start bending


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

harlequin80 said:


> Anyone ever done crazy stuff with the lines and tried writing words or making a design? I dont mean design like squiggles and stuff, like making it like a VW logo or something of that nature.
> 
> I need to figure out how to get matching bends and how to know where it is going to start bending


 There are ways to know where the bend will begin. Some benders have an indicator on them. A lot of it is trial and error. The tough part about doing detail stuff is getting the bends down small enough without crushing.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

It doesn't work as you cant do hard angles. Think about the VW. The points on the bottoms would be about a inch wide. You'd either have to make it 50ft tall or just a wavy line that kinda looks like VW.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

harlequin80 said:


> Anyone ever done crazy stuff with the lines and tried writing words or making a design? I dont mean design like squiggles and stuff, like making it like a VW logo or something of that nature.
> 
> I need to figure out how to get matching bends and how to know where it is going to start bending


 I considered doing words but then decided against it. In regards to getting matching bends. Its kind of a pain to figure it out, but once you do its pretty easy. Honestly, I just held up my new line to the one I already bent, and eyeballed where the bend started and marked it and placed it at the proper marks on my bender. The most frustrating part is that as your line gets more bends, you have to maneuver the line and orient it in different ways to fit it in your bender or remove it. I screwed up a couple of lines because I would be bending in one direction, mark up the next bend, realize that I had to put the line in the other direction, and my bend would be completely off. Just gotta make sure you measure correctly and check twice, bend once. :thumbup:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Hardlines bent for BagRiders on the wall


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

I just wish that I could bend my copper lines with out them crushing...:facepalm:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> I just wish that I could bend my copper lines with out them crushing...:facepalm:


 get a proper bender.... ridgid 406


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> I just wish that I could bend my copper lines with out them crushing...:facepalm:


 Where are they from? based on my experience, this is using a cheapo harbor freight tube bender, wall thickness is extremely important. dinky ass 1/4 lines crush pretty easily, but when I moved to the 3/8 tubing from mcmaster-carr, they are nearly impossible to crush. I tried some copper tubing (granted this was the coiled tubing form hardware stores) and even that was pretty durable, although I had to hold it tight against the bender to keep it from crushing, but even if I didnt, it only crushed a little bit.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

bboy_jon said:


> Where are they from? based on my experience, this is using a cheapo harbor freight tube bender, wall thickness is extremely important. dinky ass 1/4 lines crush pretty easily, but when I moved to the 3/8 tubing from mcmaster-carr, they are nearly impossible to crush. I tried some copper tubing (granted this was the coiled tubing form hardware stores) and even that was pretty durable, although I had to hold it tight against the bender to keep it from crushing, but even if I didnt, it only crushed a little bit.


 One old school trick is to fill the tube with sand. It won't crush nearly as easily.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

martin13 said:


> get a proper bender.... ridgid 406





bboy_jon said:


> Where are they from? based on my experience, this is using a cheapo harbor freight tube bender, wall thickness is extremely important. dinky ass 1/4 lines crush pretty easily, but when I moved to the 3/8 tubing from mcmaster-carr, they are nearly impossible to crush. I tried some copper tubing (granted this was the coiled tubing form hardware stores) and even that was pretty durable, although I had to hold it tight against the bender to keep it from crushing, but even if I didnt, it only crushed a little bit.


 It was my bender. I picked up a better one and these copper hardlines are coming out much better...still look like crap compared to most of the ones pictured in this thread but hey, its trial and error. 

-wes


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

mocking a few things up for my wifes 2012 beetle.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

start of a new set up...more to follow


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

ForVWLife said:


> start of a new set up...more to follow


I've heard some tall talk of your new setup.. excited


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

best place to buy copper/stainless steel?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

mcmaster-carr


----------



## little mikey (Mar 23, 2005)

ForVWLife said:


> start of a new set up...more to follow


hey i know that ass.... 

def more to follow, mostly winningness going on right here.

~mikey m.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> start of a new set up...more to follow


nicely done :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

This. I love my Ridgid benders. My favorite is my giant 5/8 ratchet bender for my SS A/C lies. 



martin13 said:


> get a proper bender.... ridgid 406


----------



## bkby69 (Feb 22, 2010)

this is another Hardline(baby Hardlines as he calls it) and airride install by Swoops


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

Just redone mine yesterday..


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

not airride but its hardlines


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome Greg. 

What kind of car?


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

Those brake lines look good! Is that car keeping the 2.0?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

chadone said:


> Awesome Greg.
> 
> What kind of car?


 It's a mk3 (you can tell by the frame rail/firewall) 2.0L (you can tell by the shift linkage).:thumbup:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

Afazz said:


> Those brake lines look good! Is that car keeping the 2.0?


 thanks man, and yes its keeping the 2.0. i dont know if you've seen any of the build but your car may have been an inspiration


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Swoops said:


> not airride but its hardlines


 Hmmmm... Should do this on the mkv..


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

My boy just came through for me. SS termination point for my power steering hardlines. YEAH BOY!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

arethirdytwo said:


> This. I love my Ridgid benders. My favorite is my giant 5/8 ratchet bender for my SS A/C lies.


 i need a 5/8 bender...but only for 2 lines on my fuel cell....  

but i love my 3/16, 1/4 and 3/8 ridgid benders! they are the shizz!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

If shipping wasn't so bad you could borrow it. I got mine for a steal! Check around, you would fall over if you knew what I paid. 



fouckhest said:


> i need a 5/8 bender...but only for 2 lines on my fuel cell....
> 
> but i love my 3/16, 1/4 and 3/8 ridgid benders! they are the shizz!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

arethirdytwo said:


> If shipping wasn't so bad you could borrow it. I got mine for a steal! Check around, you would fall over if you knew what I paid.


 for sure...how big is it? 

but yeah, i got my 1/4" and 3/8 off ebay for like 75 for both... 

p.s. - what model 5/8" do you have? 310?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Nope, the 358. You're not bending 5/8" .030 SS steel tubing with anything less. She is a BEAST.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

arethirdytwo said:


> Nope, the 358. You're not bending 5/8" .030 SS steel tubing with anything less. She is a BEAST.


 realized in looking around that i actually need a 1/2" bender, so a 410....my fuel cell vent and return line are -8AN....so that changes things yet again....they arent horribly expensive, but i still dont want to drop ~$80-$100 on a bender for 2 lines....


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

You bending aluminum or SS? If SS the 410 series may struggle at the diameter. In aluminum you are fine. But yes 5/8" is -10. 



fouckhest said:


> realized in looking around that i actually need a 1/2" bender, so a 410....my fuel cell vent and return line are -8AN....so that changes things yet again....they arent horribly expensive, but i still dont want to drop ~$80-$100 on a bender for 2 lines....


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

arethirdytwo said:


> You bending aluminum or SS? If SS the 410 series may struggle at the diameter. In aluminum you are fine. But yes 5/8" is -10.


 will likely use plain steel (from auto parts store) or aluminum...depending on who has what...i am not doing any thing out of SS this go-around....using this "phase" of the car to learn how to bend everything...then when i paint it, i will go back and do SS and figure out how i want to finish them all, chrome, nickel, anodize....paint...whatever.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Finally doing some work. All lines and brackets are SS.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I need to order some aluminum tubing. Im looking at mcmaster-carr, and they have a few options. Should I get the coil or a couple of the harder straight pieces?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

So much win in this thread, some of you guys have some serous talent. This is my first attemp at hardlines, i kept everything simple and clean.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

get the straight 6 foot sections. Get extras for mess ups, I ordered a bit extra but each of my lines took almost the entire 6 ft section and had to reorder more


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

bboy_jon said:


> get the straight 6 foot sections. Get extras for mess ups, I ordered a bit extra but each of my lines took almost the entire 6 ft section and had to reorder more


Thanks.:beer: Does the wall thickness affect bending it too much? I just don't want to end up crushing it while bending, and having 12' of extra tubing I can't use with good results. I have already ordered a good ridgid bender.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Thickness is definitely important. Get 0.035" thickness. It is thick enough to be pretty solid and not crush, but still somewhat flexible so you can fix the bends a little bit if you go too far. I used a ****ty $12 harbor freight bender and it worked fine with the mcmaster tubing


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Cool. That's what I ordered on Friday. I got 18', just incase I suck with the first few bends. I picked up a Ridgid bender as well. I wanted to have the best chance as a beginner can have. 

I am curious about how you plan the center of the bend accurately? The ridgid has a 15/16" from radius to center bend ability. Does that just mean measure 15/16" from the edge of the bender's "die" to give you the center?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

I dont know, I always just measured my bends by eyeballing the start of the bend and it worked out pretty dam well


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Cool. That's what I ordered on Friday. I got 18', just incase I suck with the first few bends. I picked up a Ridgid bender as well. I wanted to have the best chance as a beginner can have.
> 
> I am curious about how you plan the center of the bend accurately? The ridgid has a 15/16" from radius to center bend ability. Does that just mean measure 15/16" from the edge of the bender's "die" to give you the center?


the bender comes with instructions. in the instructions it explains how to use the markings on the bender properly so create accurate bends.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

aar0n. said:


> Hardlines bent for BagRiders on the wall


Thanks for posting that Aaron, somehow I missed it. :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Big :thumbup::thumbup: to http://www.techna-fit.com/index.html Stuart the owner has been one of the most pleasant people to deal with in all my years of custom car mods. He now provides me with all my fittings from air, to steering to clutch. Can't say enough good things about him. Not to mention even if it is not listed... he has it. Thanks to him my brake lines are on their way to being super sexy.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Props to you Swoops, the air stuff is cake. You start having to do compound bends around the body of the car and **** gets real! Just finished my brake lines. Holla!


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Props to you Swoops, the air stuff is cake. You start having to do compound bends around the body of the car and **** gets real! Just finished my brake lines. Holla!


He's ok at what he does. But I guess the plumber knows best.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I dig the brackets for the plumbing connections. It's a nice professional touch.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Haha. Once you have it down it isn't too crazy but The one piece brakes lines take come figuring. I find a wire hanger has help me a ton in laying out the setup. Yesterday I actually had to redo the termination point for the PS hardline as there was not enough room for my soft line. Thankfully I was able to mount it on the same plane using the same bracket. All the hardlines that go to soft terminate with a nice stainless plate.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

No offense, but your master cylinder looks crappy because everything else looks so good. You plan to clean up those scratches?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

took a break from building a little something something for waterfest for the bagriders guys to build this 

new set up for jon stairs from yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

None taken, it looks like ****, the whole bay is being resprayed. The master, starter etc are all off at the coating company right now. I am embarrassed to take any nice pics right now as they were so many scratches etc in the bay :facepalm: I coated the main components as well as the transmission housing however I ran out of time that week (three years ago) to get the rest done. That is just engine paint and it is chipping. 



Rob Cote said:


> No offense, but your master cylinder looks crappy because everything else looks so good. You plan to clean up those scratches?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

teaser for waterfest.....last minute set up for the bagriders guys 

polish time :banghead:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

some of the hardline display for the bagriders booth


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks great man! I am almost done with the lines in the bay, once I finish there I get to install my tank.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wheres everyone getting their fittings from? Ill prob get my copper tubing from mcmaster, but i need a few fittings. Also how do you go from compression fittings to ptc for the air line? Hard-linings kinda new to me, so sorry for noob question


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

The fittings come in a few different flavors. The most common for the hardlines will be a JIC/AN 37 degree flare with a tube sleeve and tube nut. The other option will be a compression fitting like you see at Lowes or the nicer Swagelock fittings.

The tubing can be sourced in many places, for aluminum I use McMaster and for SS I use a Houston based supplier named AAAStainless. 

Fittings I just use the Jegs branded AN fittings. IMHO there isn't much going on with a hardline so I am not too worried, when using SS hose the higher end fittings do have a better fit and finish. I am still not convinced that using Fragola over my Jegs fittings would have been worth 4x the price. I will soon find out.

When you say going from PTC to compression... Other than SS, PTC fittings will hold hardlines, use a bulkhead if going through something, or a union if it is just a straight line to line. Hope that helps.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> I am still not convinced that using Fragola over my Jegs fittings would have been worth 4x the price. I will soon find out.


when it comes to tube nuts and sleeves there isnt a huge difference but when it comes to hose ends for braided line Jegs is complete trash. Fragola is worth every penny when it comes to hose ends and braided line. even XRP or Earls would suffice.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Swoops said:


> but when it comes to hose ends for braided line Jegs is complete trash. Fragola is worth every penny when it comes to hose ends and braided line. even XRP or Earls would suffice.


*100%*

hi mr. theswoops :wave:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

That's what I took from it. The braided in my system is only supporting low pressure (PS feed and return) the rest of my braided line is crimp fittings. If I ever need nice braided I will give it a go, I won't lie, the quality is noticeable from the pictures alone. 

Great thing with Jegs is that if it doesn't work I can just return it haha. I almost grabbed a low profile Fragola fitting I needed however it was $180 :laugh:. I made do with a different routing, such nice stuff though. 



Swoops said:


> when it comes to tube nuts and sleeves there isnt a huge difference but when it comes to hose ends for braided line Jegs is complete trash. Fragola is worth every penny when it comes to hose ends and braided line. even XRP or Earls would suffice.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm lazy. How much made for me?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Talk to Swoops or any of the others that build and sell. Don't expect it to be super cheap. Fittings and line all cost decent money. Not to mention the tools, I have over $600 in benders and flaring tools and I only have four benders. I just do it for myself :thumbup:



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I'm lazy. How much made for me?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Talk to Swoops or any of the others that build and sell. Don't expect it to be super cheap. Fittings and line all cost decent money. Not to mention the tools, I have over $600 in benders and flaring tools and I only have four benders. I just do it for myself :thumbup:


Fittings I have. I just don't have time to practice bending. Ha


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

meh, I dont think its that expensive. Everything CAN be done for pretty cheap. Cost of tubing was maybe $40 or so, fittings (depends what you want, I went with swagelok everything but their stainless steel stuff is expensive but on the other hand, their brass stuff is pretty dam cheap). I also used the $12 harbor freight bender and it bends pretty dam well; granted I had to mount it to a vice...not sure if more expensive benders are easier to use with just your hand/arm strength.

As for going from hard line to air line. I used 3/8 to 1/4 bulk heads (compression fittings from swagelok) and just stuck the tubing to the compression fittings. I quickly realized that it was a pain in the ass if I needed to change out the line so I went ahead and purchased some 3/8 (compression) to 1/4 (npt) and screwed on some npt to ptc fittings. :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

To add more details that is a ratcheted 5/8" line bender for stainless hardline along with my 3/8", 1/4" and 3/16" as well as a nice Ridgid flaring tool. I also converted all engine lines to hardline and used SS which is really expensive in tubing form (seamless). The nicer benders allow for a more accurate bend in complex builds. In my case all my benders will also do SS without being vice mounted.


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

Idk why it didn't come out all that straight I kept measuring and re measuring... Damn this is hard lol


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Haha, what bender are you using? Props for trying but you need to redo that 




MKV_Jetta808 said:


> Idk why it didn't come out all that straight I kept measuring and re measuring... Damn this is hard lol


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> Haha, what bender are you using? Props for trying but you need to redo that


I got it from lowes. I think it's superior tools.


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm a noob to air ride, but when I install my setup over the next month I plan on attempting copper hardlines. It'll probably take me a few tries to get it right, but I'll post pics when I get done.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Spend the money and grab a ridgid 400 series 3/8" bender. You can find them on eBay all the time. It will change your life . 

Once you get it read the directions and it will help you understand how to mark and bend lines properly. 



MKV_Jetta808 said:


> I got it from lowes. I think it's superior tools.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> *Spend the money and grab a ridgid 400 series 3/8" bender*. You can find them on eBay all the time. It will change your life .
> 
> Once you get it read the directions and it will help you understand how to mark and bend lines properly.


 This. I had a ****ty bender and I used it once and literally threw it in the garbage. Went out and bought a Ridgid and I haven't looked back. It still takes some practice but it is 100x easier with the right tools. (Just like anything else)


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Bingo. Like everything tool related, a high quality tool actually makes the task enjoyable  



martin13 said:


> This. I had a ****ty bender and I used it once and literally threw it in the garbage. Went out and bought a Ridgid and I haven't looked back. It still takes some practice but it is 100x easier with the right tools. (Just like anything else)


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

No more ugly plastic reservoir, remote will sit behind the booster. 










Don't mind the alloy lines and blue tee, this was just a test fab. Will do in SS with a black tee. Ordered a remote res that will sit behind the booster. 

Bay is sooooo gross and dirty though :facepalm:


----------



## bluewolfy (Apr 2, 2012)

Hinrichs said:


> soft copper for that is actually refrigerant line...it comes in rolls only
> and its very easy to straighten it out


 no you can get hard lines for hvac, but you wont be able to bend hard lines, and to make the roll's straight you put on flat hard surface put foot on end and roll it along the ground


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Uhh did you miss the 40 page thread after the first page? 



bluewolfy said:


> no you can get hard lines for hvac, but you wont be able to bend hard lines, and to make the roll's straight you put on flat hard surface put foot on end and roll it along the ground


----------



## bluewolfy (Apr 2, 2012)

arethirdytwo said:


> Uhh did you miss the 40 page thread after the first page?


 kinda:facepalm:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


>


 This bay is really a cut above. There's a lot of great work in there. Awesome job, sir.


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

i want a purple mount...^


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> No more ugly plastic reservoir, remote will sit behind the booster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nothing usually makes me jelly. But I'm very much jelly of this work :heart:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. The hardlines in the bay have been a dream of mine for a while. More to come! Next up are the AC lines. 



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Nothing usually makes me jelly. But I'm very much jelly of this work :heart:


----------



## A408 (Jun 22, 2010)

still a work in progress, but here is what's going on in my audi


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

something simple


----------



## A408 (Jun 22, 2010)

v


----------



## iluciv (Jan 22, 2011)

After what seems years after the purchase, I decided to mock everything up today... :thumbup: to swoops and [email protected] airassisted.

Just deciding now on one or two tanks, and if my setup will actually work...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

iluciv said:


> After what seems years after the purchase, I decided to mock everything up today... :thumbup: to swoops and [email protected] airassisted.
> 
> Just deciding now on one or two tanks, and if my setup will actually work...


Nice! One of the cleanest flow control implementations i've seen :thumbup:


----------



## shawnthemonster (Mar 30, 2005)

after looking at these makes me really want to re-do my hardlines.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

A408 said:


>



Where did you get these compression fittings? Are the flareless, or use a ferrule? 

I ended up using neumatics ptc fittings, and they are pure crap!!  I need something quality asap! I want to switch to compression, but don't know what is the best, proven, choice. I had to resort to jb-welding my fittings and lines to hold pressure! :banghead:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice! I like the upside down VU4


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Swoops said:


>


Crazy. Well done sir:thumbup:


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome stuff in this thread. I just ordered a couple hundred worth in new fittings to redo my entire setup and plan on running hardlines this time. Read through all 40 pages but am still a bit confused about which copper tubing to get... ie straight hard drawn vs soft coil... Whats the general opinion? I don't have any pipe bending tools and will only buy a cheap one to do it (regardless of how much difference a more expensive tool will make, I simply don't have the money and am not going to have it for a long time, so it is out of the question) and dont have a blow torch or anything to anneal hard copper, although could probably do it if need be. 

Can you bend hard copper without annealing it? When you anneal it, does it change the colour or leave marks where you heat it up? Will PTC fittings bite into hard copper and seal nicely or will they have similar leaking problems to SS and such? Just after recommendations really, pretty keen to get mine done but don't want to buy the wrong copper.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

vr_ben said:


> Awesome stuff in this thread. I just ordered a couple hundred worth in new fittings to redo my entire setup and plan on running hardlines this time. Read through all 40 pages but am still a bit confused about which copper tubing to get... ie straight hard drawn vs soft coil... Whats the general opinion? I don't have any pipe bending tools and will only buy a cheap one to do it (regardless of how much difference a more expensive tool will make, I simply don't have the money and am not going to have it for a long time, so it is out of the question) and dont have a blow torch or anything to anneal hard copper, although could probably do it if need be.
> 
> Can you bend hard copper without annealing it? When you anneal it, does it change the colour or leave marks where you heat it up? Will PTC fittings bite into hard copper and seal nicely or will they have similar leaking problems to SS and such? Just after recommendations really, pretty keen to get mine done but don't want to buy the wrong copper.



i would suggest not doing hardlines at all. you're willing to spend a few hundred dollars on fittings and are willing to find the correct copper to use but you are not willing to buy the proper tool to do the work. you're wasting your time and money not using the proper tools.


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the input, but still really doesn't answer the question. I'm only trying to do a reallly simple hard line set up, nothing crazy like most of these. All I will want is 3 90 degree bends (in 3 different pieces) and the rest will be straight, so I can't justify spending hundreds on a tool I'll use to do 3 bends, when I have no doubt I could do them decently with a cheaper (im not talking $5 ebay junk, but no more than $50) tool, even if it does take a few tries and I have to fill the lines with sand or something. I'm all for buying quality tools when it comes to things I use all the time, but I'd rather spend money on quality fittings and buying a cheaper tool, then cheaping out on fittings and buying an expensive tool I won't use again. 

Just want to know which copper to buy, as there are a lot of mixed or vague answers in this thread


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Coiled copper, while it can be used (super easy to bend, pretty forgiving, not hard to straighten out), its better to just buy straight tubes from mcmastercarr. Buy a cheap bender, you might have problems but I did my setups with a cheap 13 dollar harbor freight bender. It will take a few tries to get it right, but even with an expensive bender, you will still make mistakes until you get some practice. Buy a few tubes, and try it out. As long as you buy tubing with a decent sized inner wall, you dont have to worry about crushing anything while bending (coiled copper can crush pretty easily so be aware).

No need to discourage.


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful reply  Are the straight tubes from McMaster-Carr "hard drawn", or are the still soft like the coiled stuff? I live in Australia so to have lengths of copper sent over would cost a lot more than it would be worth considering I can get it locally, and I doubt they would send it over anyway. Their site isn't letting me look at it so I can't check myself. I'm assuming its hard though, as over here atleast straight annealed copper doesn't exist.

Assuming it is hard, do you need to heat it up and "anneal" it or will it just bend as it is? I've heard you can't bend hard straight copper tube, which is what has confused me so much. If you can just bend that straight hard-drawn tube as it is, that would make things very easy...


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Dude a 3/8 Ridgid bender can be had for under $50 on ebay. Just go find soft copper at a home improvement or hardware store. Your comment of "I just spent a couple hundred on fittings" is stupid if you aren't willing to spend $50 on a bender. Not to mention are you running compression or flare fittings? If flare you will need a tool as well. 

Not being a jerk but FFS get your **** together before you start talking about annealing hard copper and filling it with sand to bend :facepalm:



vr_ben said:


> Thanks for the helpful reply  Are the straight tubes from McMaster-Carr "hard drawn", or are the still soft like the coiled stuff? I live in Australia so to have lengths of copper sent over would cost a lot more than it would be worth considering I can get it locally, and I doubt they would send it over anyway. Their site isn't letting me look at it so I can't check myself. I'm assuming its hard though, as over here atleast straight annealed copper doesn't exist.
> 
> Assuming it is hard, do you need to heat it up and "anneal" it or will it just bend as it is? I've heard you can't bend hard straight copper tube, which is what has confused me so much. If you can just bend that straight hard-drawn tube as it is, that would make things very easy...


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

If the copper is anything like their aluminum selection, then there should be different types (soft and hard) and they also note on whether or not it is bendable with a tool or not.


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

Again thankyou bboy for the helpful reply. 

Regarding the other not so encouraging comments, I think you guys have me wrong. Ive put a lot of research into this and have a good idea what I'm doing, just in most of the stuff I've found about hardlines on here everyone just says to use "mcmaster tube" without giving details about what sort of tube it is. Obviously I can't get that over here, and their website wont let me browse it to see what sort of copper it is, which is why I asked for details about it. 

Those ridgid Benders are well over $100 to get here in Australia, but I can get a Bender for $30 that looks identical, and even if its not as good, for the amount I save I could buy enough copper to try my bends 200 times, and chances are atleast one would turn out nice. I am currently unemployed and have very limited money saved for this (yes I did work for this, no the government or mummy and daddy didn't give me it before you start going on about that) so have to be clever with the money, hence why I'd rather buy nice fittings that should last a long time and not leak, and not waste money on a tool to do a few simple bends (again I'm only trying to do a clean simple setup with no more than 3 90 degree bends) that I could probably do around a pole if I tried. I've been doing my research and there are ways to bend tube nicely without spending money I don't need to. As far as fittings go I'm using ptc, hence why I was asking what copper works best with them.

I've been doing a lot of research about this and now I'm confident I could get a nice result with hard or soft copper, am just wondering what the majority of guys on here used. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

vr_ben said:


> I've been doing a lot of research about this and now I'm confident I could get a nice result with hard or soft copper, am just wondering what the majority of guys on here used.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


If you had done research you would realize the guy giving you advice up there is one of the best at hardlines around. I also have alot of experience and can say you will be wishing you had a nice bender. The results of different bender quality can be seen all over this thread.

Wasting money on fittings and using a crap bender is dumb.....might as well stay softlines til you can afford to do it correctly


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

If you just need 3 90 degree bends, why not save yourself the trouble and hassle and just pay someone with the proper tools and experience to just make them and send them to you? It'd probably end up costing similar in the long run and you'll end up with proper bends and no hassles. The people who have given input in this thread are, as Dave above me said, some of the best and most experienced and you discounting their advice solely because it isn't what you want to hear is foolish in my opinoin :thumbup:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

If you cant order from mcmaster, check your phone book/search google for any local place that sells tubing. If you have to, try out the coiled copper. Again, its really not that bad. I think Eshell used coil copper and it turned out pretty dam good. I tried some coiled copper since I screwed up a bend and couldn't wait for more aluminum to come in while I was trying to finish my setup before a show/meet. It bends super easy, and is pretty flexible if you make a little mistake here and there. 

Again, I would save yourself the hassle and get straight copper tubing if you can but coiled copper is still an option. 

Obviously, this guy seems pretty set on what he's doing. Let him do it. Who knows, maybe it will turn out nice (after some practice). Not everyone has access to the best tools. Just because you have the best, doesn't mean your project will turn out good. Especially in an art form such as this, the proper tools help, but can only get you so far...the outcome relies on the user. 

Here's a stupid instagram picture I took while bending. 










You can see that I mounted my $13 bender in a bench vice. Question for you guys out there with Rigid benders, are you able to bend tubing easily (standing up, just squeezing)? I feel like I would still have to resort to mounting it or securing it to something.


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

iluciv said:


> After what seems years after the purchase, I decided to mock everything up today... :thumbup: to swoops and [email protected] airassisted.
> 
> Just deciding now on one or two tanks, and if my setup will actually work...


Nice, very "aircraft hydraulic..ish" well done. Cant wait to see it finished :wave:


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

Again thanks for the replys guys. Straight soft copper doesn't exist over here in Australia, so the option is Straight hard drawn copper or coiled soft copper. I was unaware there was such a thing as straight soft copper over in the US which is why I was so confused. We simply do not have it here, I've asked people in aircon/plumbing businesses and they've never heard of it.

I've been talking to another Australian guy who has done hardlines in his car and he recommended to use the straight hard copper, which is what I will do. It's not hard to anneal the bits that need to be bent if need be, but with a good bender it should bend alright with some practise. 

I have looked at the work posted by the members giving advice and agree 100%, it is top notch stuff, although realistically (no offence meant whatsoever) bending tube isn't rocket science, I have no doubt anyone with a lot of practise could make bends like that. I have worked with copper tube a bit in the past for university projects with no bender at all and it's not hard, just takes patience. I am looking out for a good brand second hand bender I can score on the cheap, and if one pops up I'll grab it, but if not and I do end up buying a cheap one, I know I'll be able to do a couple nice bends one way or another. There are heaps of tricks out there, and even if I screw up a bunch of times, chances are I'll get it nice eventually, and if I dont, I know there is likely places around I could pay someone a little to bend it for me. Being a poor student with an inconsistent at best income, I'm pretty good at getting things done with the little resources I have. Anyway, I'll be sure to post up some photos when it's all done


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

vr_ben said:


> Again thanks for the replys guys. Straight soft copper doesn't exist over here in Australia, so the option is Straight hard drawn copper or coiled soft copper. I was unaware there was such a thing as straight soft copper over in the US which is why I was so confused. We simply do not have it here, I've asked people in aircon/plumbing businesses and they've never heard of it.
> 
> I've been talking to another Australian guy who has done hardlines in his car and he recommended to use the straight hard copper, which is what I will do. It's not hard to anneal the bits that need to be bent if need be, but with a good bender it should bend alright with some practise.
> 
> I have looked at the work posted by the members giving advice and agree 100%, it is top notch stuff, although realistically (no offence meant whatsoever) bending tube isn't rocket science, I have no doubt anyone with a lot of practise could make bends like that. I have worked with copper tube a bit in the past for university projects with no bender at all and it's not hard, just takes patience. I am looking out for a good brand second hand bender I can score on the cheap, and if one pops up I'll grab it, but if not and I do end up buying a cheap one, I know I'll be able to do a couple nice bends one way or another. There are heaps of tricks out there, and even if I screw up a bunch of times, chances are I'll get it nice eventually, and if I dont, I know there is likely places around I could pay someone a little to bend it for me. Being a poor student with an inconsistent at best income, I'm pretty good at getting things done with the little resources I have. Anyway, I'll be sure to post up some photos when it's all done



bending tubing isnt rocket science but making symmetrical layouts and designing setups is easier said than done and its not for everyone. not talking about you specifically but everyone as a general term


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree, some of the ones you've done are works of art! They've been my inspiration to do a hardline set up of my own  I can see how much work would go into some of those and know its not as simple as it looks. I'm generally pretty good with things like this so think I'll be fine, but I know a lot of people would be hopeless. Anyone with the right tools and practise can bend a tube, but to make them look like your set up takes a lot more work.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

Swoops said:


>


Is there any issues with heat or anything with running check valves straight off the compressors? That's what I've been planning for mine, but I know they can be a bit fragile as I screwed up my old ones from over tightening them when I did my first set up and haven't seen many set up that way.. 


Also about the little conversation on this page, I'd like to apologize if I came across as rude or anything to anyone, like many people I don't like hearing advice I don't want to hear  I found an Imperial Eastman bender for cheap so it's now on its way to me. Have spent way more than I had intended on getting things to redo the boot setup, but that was bound to happen I suppose  Getting some soft coiled copper from a friend for free so I'll have a bit of a play with that and see how it turns out, and if I can't get it perfectly straight (which I expect I can't), I'll buy some straight copper, or maybe aluminium. Now I've got a quality tool on the way, plans have changed a little and the simple set up I had planned will be a bit more fancy now  Thanks for the help guys, especially those who pm'ed with suggestions/offers to help. Keep up the good work and lets get some more pictures, it's all inspiring stuff! :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

vr_ben said:


> Is there any issues with heat or anything with running check valves straight off the compressors?
> 
> if I can't get it perfectly straight (which I expect I can't)...


I have a couple feet of line before my check valves. These lines have a very, very miniscule leak before the check valve. This allows the pressure head to leak down after the compressors kick off, so when they start up they are not immediately pumping against it. Most compressor systems incorporate this concept in some for or another (i.e.- air conditioners, pressure washers, etc.). It increases the pump longevity and reduces the current draw on start up.

As far as getting coily copper tube straight, you don't need to be perfect. If you look down the length of the tube, it will help you to spot small bends and get them out. If you get it as close as you can this way, when you look at it from a different angle, it will look really straight. And once you cut it into shorter sections and put a few intentional bends in it, you'll notice even less that it isn't perfectly straight. In the straight sections of my hard lines, I can't tell that they're not actually straight.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

thats the factory location of the check valves. they come that way on the Air Zenith compressors. as far as Viair compressors go the check valves can be mounted to them at the heads as well. the heads dont hold presssure when off so there is no issue.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Swoops said:


> the heads dont hold presssure when off so there is no issue.


Did not know this! Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

i removed all my air from my mk4 and am putting it in my golf R, my compression fittings leaked all the time so i'm going to redo everything and use flare fittings , is this what i should be looking for ? 
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/PARKER-Flare-Fitting-4CXL2 








i need some 90 degree fittings for the tank , so do these come with the parts to screw over the pipe to the fittings 
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/PARKER-Item-Male-Elbow-1VEB1


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

kap0ne said:


> i removed all my air from my mk4 and am putting it in my golf R, my compression fittings leaked all the time so i'm going to redo everything and use flare fittings , is this what i should be looking for ?
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/PARKER-Flare-Fitting-4CXL2
> 
> 
> ...


 If you are going for a leak free install I would not go with those fittings. I have never had good reliability or longevity out of brass fitting compression or flare. What type of line are you using? One thing I have learned after years of tube bending and pipe fitting, spend money on good fittings.


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

VDubDubber said:


> If you are going for a leak free install I would not go with those fittings. I have never had good reliability or longevity out of brass fitting compression or flare. What type of line are you using? One thing I have learned after years of tube bending and pipe fitting, spend money on good fittings.


 I'm using 3/8 copper pipe 2 foot sections from lowes. Same stuff I use last time. The compression fittings leaked. Some days they didn't but most days they did. I need probably 8-10 1/2 in males to go into tank with 90 degree bend to 3/8 pipe and 10 3/8 to 3/8 straight fitting.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

kap0ne said:


> I'm using 3/8 copper pipe 2 foot sections from lowes. Same stuff I use last time. The compression fittings leaked. Some days they didn't but most days they did. I need probably 8-10 1/2 in males to go into tank with 90 degree bend to 3/8 pipe and 10 3/8 to 3/8 straight fitting.


 You will always have that issue with running copper hardlines. It tends to wear and leak under the vibrations and stresses of a car because it is so soft. Not to mention how it is routed. Bottom line is any system can and will leak if not properly planned installed and supported. 90% of the time I have people bring cars in for leaks it is because of improper fitting installation. Even cheap fittings can be made work great of you fit, adjust and modify them correctly. That's just my .02 hope it helps.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

VDubDubber said:


> Even cheap fittings can be made work great of you fit, adjust and modify them correctly. That's just my .02 hope it helps.


 I've stopped my bottom-of-the-barrel Home Depot fittings from leaking by soldering the ferrules on. :thumbup:


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

VDubDubber said:


> You will always have that issue with running copper hardlines. It tends to wear and leak under the vibrations and stresses of a car because it is so soft. Not to mention how it is routed. Bottom line is any system can and will leak if not properly planned installed and supported. 90% of the time I have people bring cars in for leaks it is because of improper fitting installation. Even cheap fittings can be made work great of you fit, adjust and modify them correctly. That's just my .02 hope it helps.


 So what fittings should I get and how do I plan it out so they won't leak?


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

kap0ne said:


> So what fittings should I get and how do I plan it out so they won't leak?


 Your problem is the copper from lowes. You can't use soft copper. And if your getting stuff from grainier you are over paying. You need hard copper that can be bent with the proper bender


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

adkins said:


> Your problem is the copper from lowes. You can't use soft copper. And if your getting stuff from grainier you are over paying. You need hard copper that can be bent with the proper bender


 I have the proper bender. Where should I get the copper?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Personally I'll never touch copper again. It looks good in some setups but I just prefer SS or Aluminum. 

Cheap soft copper will always leak. Could I recommend flare fittings as well? 

Check a local metal supplier. I get all my stainless and aluminum from a guy in Houston. My local place stocks it all, just not seamless.


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

arethirdytwo said:


> Personally I'll never touch copper again. It looks good in some setups but I just prefer SS or Aluminum.
> 
> Cheap soft copper will always leak. Could I recommend flare fittings as well?
> 
> Check a local metal supplier. I get all my stainless and aluminum from a guy in Houston. My local place stocks it all, just not seamless.


 my post up top was for flare fittings, i used compression on my last set up and didn't like it , but i know nothing about flare fittings my step father gave me a flare tool, bender and pipe cutter, he was a plumper for 40+ years 

http://www.swagelok.com/search/find...2-8&item=2e0d1368-7191-426d-9436-f6b2d91c4071 

what about swagelok


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

It's all sunk cost IMHO. I use flares as they are simple. Swagelock is great stuff, just not my choice. My entire car has been converted to AN/JIC fittings for the simple fact that I can get some standardization in customization if that makes sense. 

That said I now own a 5/8, 3/8, 1/4, and 3/16 bender and a flaring tool to match. Watch out, it's addictive.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Can't hurt to post this again even though I am sure it is somewhere in the thread. Had a few people ask me about how assembly works. Here we go, both braided and hardline AN/JIC fittings. 

*Edit: Might as well just add links to this for people, what the hell. For price and ease I am linking to the Jegs stuff. Hose end wise there is much better stuff out there so choose accordingly. 

Male adapter: 









All common sizes and angles in black silver or blue: Here 

Tube nut: 









& 

Tube sleeve: 










All common sizes and angles in black silver or blue: Here 

All together: 


















Flaring wise the Ridgid 377 is a great piece and can be found new for $100. This link will die soon but check eBay, $104 shipped. > Here 

Hope This helps to get some of you started.


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

super great post man! we have been using the same hardware on my hardlines. they seem really easy to work with and super reliable.


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

kap0ne said:


> I have the proper bender. Where should I get the copper?


 Mcmastercarr.com. You have to get .032 wall thickness. And a 3n1 bender will not work. Not sure what bender you have. I have a rigid precision bender. Basically just means it can bend thicker material without damaging the tube. 

And AN fittings are the way to go. It will cost more. But I love my rigid flare tool and benders.


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

kap0ne said:


> my post up top was for flare fittings, i used compression on my last set up and didn't like it , but i know nothing about flare fittings my step father gave me a flare tool, bender and pipe cutter, he was a plumper for 40+ years
> 
> http://www.swagelok.com/search/find...2-8&item=2e0d1368-7191-426d-9436-f6b2d91c4071
> 
> what about swagelok


 I am using Swagelok's stainless steel dual feral fittings and they are great! Expensive, yes but quality isn't cheap.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

There is a pretty good chance he gave you a 45 degree flaring tool, you need a 37 degree tool for AN flares. Testing has been done showing a 45 will hold on a 37 up to around 250 PSI but that is assuming everything is perfect. I would never recommend it, especially not on steel (won't bend the flare enough).


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Link for 37 deg flaring tool?


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Link for 37 deg flaring tool?


 Toolup.com. Search rigid flare tool


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

Ok, so I read through this entire thread... only took me like 4 days. I will be building a hardline setup hopefully in the next week or so, and was just wondering a few things.

1.) Has anyone experienced any major issues with leaks from hardlining directly to the compressor port and bypassing a small section of flex hose.

2.) For the steel fittings, are you using steel or stainless steel? There is a dramatic price difference between the two.

3.) Where online can I purchase 3/8" compression bulkhead to 3/8" PTC for softlines? 

Thanks and great work in here to all you people!

:thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

savphili said:


> 1.) Has anyone experienced any major issues with leaks from hardlining directly to the compressor port and bypassing a small section of flex hose.
> 
> *No. Well, maybe someone has, but I've not.*
> 
> ...


See answers above in *bold*


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

The PTC-Compression or Flare is a pricy fitting. I have found a few but they all start around $30.


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> See answers above in *bold*


Thanks for the quick response. I've contacted Andrew with ORT and he's been very helpful!



arethirdytwo said:


> The PTC-Compression or Flare is a pricy fitting. I have found a few but they all start around $30.


That's ok, I'm willing to fork over the money for the right parts I need. 

I will post up pictures of my setup when it is finished and worthy. 
:laugh::beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't say I didn't warn you! 

I did not have luck finding a PTC version but this bulkhead will allow you to go from flare to compression. So hard - soft line. Good luck!

http://www.discounthydraulichose.com/product_p/27328.htm


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Don't say I didn't warn you!
> 
> I did not have luck finding a PTC version but this bulkhead will allow you to go from flare to compression. So hard - soft line. Good luck!
> 
> http://www.discounthydraulichose.com/product_p/27328.htm


Thanks again for the help. Once again, Andrew from ORT said that we can do 3/8" compression-npt and then npt-3/8" PTC to create a make-shift "bulkhead"

Now just waiting to see what the damage is... :/


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Personally I'd go with the compression to flare. Better seal on both ends. 

If he does a male and a female adapter the cost would probably be $15-$20 each. 



savphili said:


> Thanks again for the help. Once again, Andrew from ORT said that we can do 3/8" compression-npt and then npt-3/8" PTC to create a make-shift "bulkhead"
> 
> Now just waiting to see what the damage is... :/


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Personally I'd go with the compression to flare. Better seal on both ends.
> 
> If he does a male and a female adapter the cost would probably be $15-$20 each.


I just don't want to deal with flaring any of my lines, plus the PTC will be on the soft lines, so I shouldn't have any problems. 

He quoted me around $13/per "bulkhead"


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Andrew's the man.:beer:


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

So excited! Got my Ridgid 406 bender in. Tested some bends and had a few questions. When you place the tubing in the saddle and put the lock on, it doesn't hold the pipe in there snug. Is this how it is? Also, how the heck are people getting bends past 110 degrees, you place the bender in a vice? cuz it just slips around in my hands.










I also received my Ridgid cutter. Has anyone who has used or is using this cutter, have any issues with their cuts flaring at cut point. I've noticed that my cuts have a very slight flare at the end, not to mention a very small taper on the cut plane. Do any of you smooth this out or just run the lines as is? 

Side note: Tubing is 3/8" alum with .049" thickness. I will be using primarily compression fittings. PTC only to VU4










Thank you,


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Well it won't be snug until you lay the foot of the bender on the tube and set it to zero.

Regarding it slipping out, just make sure the lock is on snug and put some muscle into it! Tube is a little thick IMHO. I don't think I go over .035" but I have only done a little aluminum, most of mine has been SS. Still though I have bent .035" SS into 180's like butter. 

If you can't hold it the "tab" under the bender is designed to clamp in a vise. Good luck!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Also regarding the slight flare. You need a tube reamer or file to smooth that all out. You will always have a ridge. If it is bad if is because you are cutting it too quick. Slowly crank the cutting wheel down, too fast will cause that mushrooming.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Finished these tonight. Brazed on with silver.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Finished these tonight. Brazed on with silver.


 you're my hero :laugh: seriously though, looks great


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> Finished these tonight. Brazed on with silver.


 Will this be at any shows ever? I'd love to get a close look in person.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Those lines look so good. I need to start practicing and get mine like this also.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, short answer is YES. The car was built to show and this rebuild was designed to finish the car to a level I was comfortable with. I wanted it to be 100% the way I like it but I also wanted to be able to drive the car to a show across the country if I wanted to. 

Very close, I'd say I am 90% aside from finish work (front clip respray).


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)

Simple setup we did a while ago. :beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks spot on man! Great job, that is last on my list, tank install. 



Prime. said:


> Simple setup we did a while ago. :beer:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

something simple 


























and on my car


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks great man! I have a new crack pipe to go on to do the same thing. I am considering running an external oil cooler instead though. Love it.


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

still a few more things i need to do after tank gets painted and floor covered, like install bulkhead fittings and level out the water traps but it came along way since my mk4 copper and brass hardlines. 

thanks to swoops and arethirdytwo for the help understanading how AN fittings worked, once i had them it all made sense.


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

Finished measuring, bending and polishing up my hardlines yesterday and also the false floor. Was my first time playing with hardlines so I'm pretty happy with how they turned out. Redid most of the lines in the first photo though and theyre even nicer, had to make them all a few mm longer as I had cut them all to length with the fittings only finger tight :laugh::banghead:

















Will post up some finished photos with the polished lines etc when I get it all back in the car


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

Okay, so I've read through this thread numerous times while I plan out my upcoming build. I'm using 37* Flared fittings and SS hard-lines throughout the entire system.

I've read in this thread not to use SS on with PTC fittings so I'm at a loss on how to connect to my V2 manifold.

Thoughts/ideas?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NefariousVW said:


> Okay, so I've read through this thread numerous times while I plan out my upcoming build. I'm using 37* Flared fittings and SS hard-lines throughout the entire system.
> 
> I've read in this thread not to use SS on with PTC fittings so I'm at a loss on how to connect to my V2 manifold.
> 
> Thoughts/ideas?


Use a straight compression/compression fitting and have your SS line go in one side, come out the other with soft copper and go into the PTC.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

Rob Cote said:


> Use a straight compression/compression fitting and have your SS line go in one side, come out the other with soft copper and go into the PTC.


I thought about that but didn't like the idea of mixing tubing. My main reason for running stainless was the hardness. Figured it was better suited for under the car. 

I really wish I could just replace the PTC fittings on the manifold...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NefariousVW said:


> I really wish I could just replace the PTC fittings on the manifold...


 Pull them out, tap threads and install whatever fittings you want.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

Rob Cote said:


> Pull them out, tap threads and install whatever fittings you want.


I did ask Airlift about that a couple times. They've yet to respond.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Pull them out, tap threads and install whatever fittings you want.





NefariousVW said:


> I did ask Airlift about that a couple times. They've yet to respond.


no way to ensure that the shavings dont get into the valve

not worth it imo

stainless is pretty overkill for air setups.....ive never had an issue with alum on any set up ive done


i only use stainless in the engine bay where heat is an issue


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

Just incase anyone cares. I got a flare tool from my matco dealer part number mst507fb. Finished all my flares and works great pipe doesn't slip and flares SS so I know it will do copper even easier. It was under 90.00


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

kap0ne said:


> Just incase anyone cares. I got a flare tool from my matco dealer part number mst507fb. Finished all my flares and works great pipe doesn't slip and flares SS so I know it will do copper even easier. It was under 90.00


Thanks for the tip. 

Also, I've decided to go with alum instead of SS...


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Not the best pic, but a recent setup I did:


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

Well, here goes nothing. First if many bends to come.


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

still have to put trims on back of seats and tidy things up, but my setup is nearly done  Made a matching grille for the subwoofer with some left over tube, and gave the tubes an andonized look (masked off the ends ofcourse), looks much better in person


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

NefariousVW said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Also, I've decided to go with alum instead of SS...


yea i think i'm going to do alum. on my next set up if i ever change it


----------



## advin (May 23, 2010)

First try. Very simple. 
















vw caddy


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

Can someone please provide a link for me to purchase SS fittings! Thankyousomuch!

Great work in here people! I'm hoping to get mine done soon and post up some pictures.

:beer:


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

advin said:


> First try. Very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great set-up that looks awesome.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

advin said:


> First try. Very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Demand to see more pics of the rest of the car!!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Wow! Demand to see more pics of the rest of the car!!


x3.  :thumbup:


----------



## advin (May 23, 2010)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> Great set-up that looks awesome.


Thanks!

Here pics of the rest of the car --> http://am.pictures.fi/kuvat/autoos/.../


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

advin said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here pics of the rest of the car --> http://am.pictures.fi/kuvat/autoos/.../


Clean :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Favorite caddy ever. That **** is top. :thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Hinrichs said:


> if anyone needs any i can get it....family owns a plumbing supply house so like i can get all the fittings anyone would ever need
> i did hardline to my rear bags, once i get my car in the garage for the winter all lines will be hardline


Are you still helping people out? 

Why you no excepting PMs


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Can anyone help me out with making your own tank fittings? I'm looking to make my own 2 tanks, using sixth kegs. Has anyone made their own tank and fittings for the tank, etc? Maybe I'm just over thinking it a bit, but would rather ask than just dive into it without any knowledge. Thanks if anyone can help!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

You can buy TOEs ("tee-oh-eez" for threaded one end). I assume this is what you're talking about. It's a type of pipe fitting you can weld onto a tank and it has pipe threads on its I.D. Drill through it after welding. I had to add one to my tank. :thumbup:


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd've they call those thread o let's or weld o lets (not sure on spelling loo)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> I'd've they call those thread o let's or weld o lets (not sure on spelling loo)


wut


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> You can buy TOEs ("tee-oh-eez" for threaded one end). I assume this is what you're talking about. It's a type of pipe fitting you can weld onto a tank and it has pipe threads on its I.D. Drill through it after welding. I had to add one to my tank. :thumbup:


wow i would never run that tank


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> You can buy TOEs ("tee-oh-eez" for threaded one end). I assume this is what you're talking about. It's a type of pipe fitting you can weld onto a tank and it has pipe threads on its I.D. Drill through it after welding. I had to add one to my tank. :thumbup:


I agree with ForVWLife, that tank is an engineering disaster waiting to happen


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

OVRWRKD said:


> I agree with ForVWLife, that tank is an engineering disaster waiting to happen





Rob Cote said:


> wut


.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

ForVWLife said:


> wow i would never run that tank


not sure i follow you on that one dave? 

as long as the welds are quality, there is no reason it wouldnt be safe....pretty, it is not, but quality welds make it as safe as anything....hell most of the tanks people use are made in china anyway


pic to start the page:beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

fouckhest said:


> pretty, it is not


 Still?










It was salvaged from a 200 psi commercial-grade compressor. The only modification was to add one or two TOEs which was done by a professional welder. I've been using it for about a year now. I haven't had a problem. :screwy:

SHOULD I BE WORRIED


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Still?
> 
> 
> SHOULD I BE WORRIED



not my cup o tea...but kudos for using something different...

no reason to be worried IMO:thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

fouckhest said:


> no reason to be worried IMO:thumbup:


I know.  I just think it's funny how if it isn't the status quo then it's assumed to be not okay. :thumbdown:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> I know.  I just think it's funny how if it isn't the status quo then it's assumed to be not okay. :thumbdown:


very true, there is a huge misconception in regards to aesthetics versus function....dave knows that...not sure why he made that comment


----------



## mk2bmxlover (Feb 15, 2008)

Is there a better pic of your set up 









fouckhest said:


> not sure i follow you on that one dave?
> 
> as long as the welds are quality, there is no reason it wouldnt be safe....pretty, it is not, but quality welds make it as safe as anything....hell most of the tanks people use are made in china anyway
> 
> ...


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I know.  I just think it's funny how if it isn't the status quo then it's assumed to be not okay. :thumbdown:


I looked into the fittings you used, changed my opinion. Like was said as long as those welds are quality you'll be good, using my phone it's hard to see the weld quality. Props for making use of already existing assets and making it fit your needs:beer:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

mk2bmxlover said:


> Is there a better pic of your set up


this is all i have...i know i have seen others floating around...


----------



## mk2bmxlover (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks looks so good man 






fouckhest said:


> this is all i have...i know i have seen others floating around...


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Still?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rob, coming from another A3 owner...I love your trunk. I wish they manufactured a tank like that so I could have kept my spare. There is almost no room to do it another way and keep the spare.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Rub-ISH said:


> Rob, coming from another A3 owner...I love your trunk. I wish they manufactured a tank like that so I could have kept my spare. There is almost no room to do it another way and keep the spare.


Thanks sir! They do! You just have to buy the compressor. Bonus though because it comes with two tanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

read through the whole thread - definitely some good info and quality work in this thread!!:thumbup:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

just read through the whole thread - definitely some good info and quality work in this thread!!:thumbup:


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Swoops said:


>


That's some wild looking stuff dude:thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It looks so happy!


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

my new lines and boot build


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

Swoops said:


>


 **** looks good greg


----------



## NJDeVsFaN (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: what are "Hardlines"*

Hey guys I have a question. I have compression bulkheads and I'm wondering if connecting plastic DOT line on one end underneath works or is it only meant for soft metals (copper)?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

They work fine, you need a sleeve though. The sleeve goes into the tube and prevents the tube from crushing once it is in the compression fitting. I have swagelok fittings and the sleeves from ace hardware and other hard ware stores work fine


----------



## NJDeVsFaN (Oct 27, 2009)

bboy_jon said:


> They work fine, you need a sleeve though. The sleeve goes into the tube and prevents the tube from crushing once it is in the compression fitting. I have swagelok fittings and the sleeves from ace hardware and other hard ware stores work fine


Thank you so much! :wave:


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

I just found out the importance of checking your dies in the head of the bender. I was bending a few test pieces of 3/8" aluminium and found that the walls were collapsing in the middle of the bend and most were breaking.

On inspection and comparison with another 2 spare benders I have I noticed that the dies had actually widened or worn slightly meaning that it was probably 1/32" too large for the pipe. Just enough room for the pipe to deform. These are all Ridgid benders by the way, not cheap crap.

Check your gear if you have problems with deformation or cracking on the radius.
Swapped to another bender with a new die and problem solved.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Silly question, what is needed to put a hardline into the V2 Manifold? I dont need any fittings for that particular connection, correct?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Swoops said:


>


I need this in my life


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

silvermannn said:


> Silly question, what is needed to put a hardline into the V2 Manifold? I dont need any fittings for that particular connection, correct?


Don't know about that but the 3/8" lines push straight into my VU4 manifold. They're nice and snug but I haven't pressure tested them.


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

Read through entire thread over the past few days.

Ordered my Ridgid 406 around page 26ish, along with a cutter.

Looking at the 30-40 pics I saved now and designing my future setup. 

Bought 12ft 3/8" copper straights locally yesterday.

Looking at fittings on many different places. 

I will contribute once I have material that is worth contributing! 

Great thread!! :wave:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Not the final gauge but you get the idea


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

That's so nice!


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

What are the pros/cons with these different types of tubing?

* Stainless
* Aluminum
* Brass
* Copper

I am looking to do brass, because I like the color, plus it matches my fittings. I just want to know if there are disadvantages or advantages with using a brass tube.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

dub-Nation said:


> What are the pros/cons with these different types of tubing?
> 
> * Stainless
> * Aluminum
> ...


IMO the biggest differences are the softer materials are more likely to kink while bending, harder materials such as stainless are rougher on tools that may not be designed for stainless (such as the ridged flare tool, which is designed for SS)....otherwise there are corrosion resistance factors as well as ability to make them shiny! hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

PTC fittings VS stainless might have some issues! No?

You have to be confident that it will hold the pressure too!, i'm not sure i ever saw the PSI rating of brass tube, since i never saw brass tube!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

BBSWagen said:


> PTC fittings VS stainless might have some issues! No?


good point, i can not speak to that, i dont use hardlines with any PTC Fittings; i use all flare, tube nut/sleeve fittings with my hardlines


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

I do not have a brass setup, but last I checked, they can handle the pressure of a standard system; it can handle at least 200 psi. I did how ever, buy a sample piece, and it was very difficult to bend since it kinked really easy. I gave up on it and went with aluminum :laugh:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Did a good bit of reading on here and have a general idea of what I want to do. However I have a few questions....

Basically, I want to do hard lines on a simple air setup. From compressor to water trap to tank, then from tank to VU4 manifold, and then from VU4 manifold to bulk heads. 

1. Is it OK/smart to run stainless lines with brass compression fittings? I've seen a few set up with this combo and like the way it looks/contrasts. Will the brass ferrule in the fitting stick into the stainless hard line? Also, do I have to worry galvanic corrosion since they are 2 different materials? Or is it better to match the fittings and the lines?

2. Thoughts on Parker brass compression fittings? 

3. What type of copper is typically used? Type L, type M, ect? 

4. Is the anything special that needs to be done when installing hard lines into PTC fitting (like the lines between the bulkheads and the VU4 and the line from the tank to the VU4)? 


I've done a few air ride installs before, but never with hard lines. So I have basic understanding of how everything works, but could use the help with the lines and fittings :beer:


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

steveo27 said:


> Did a good bit of reading on here and have a general idea of what I want to do. However I have a few questions....
> 
> Basically, I want to do hard lines on a simple air setup. From compressor to water trap to tank, then from tank to VU4 manifold, and then from VU4 manifold to bulk heads.
> 
> ...





1. No you should match the same materials. Stainless is much harder then copper and requires "stronger" fittings.

2. Parker's products are all very good.

3. Type L

4. Be sure to make all your cuts perfectly straight, measure twice and cut once. Take your time!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbup:

Any information on how people do the brass fittings with the stainless? Would using a stainless ferrule in the compression fitting bite into the stainless hard line or would it just cause the fitting to expend and become junk?

:beer:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

steveo27 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Any information on how people do the brass fittings with the stainless? Would using a stainless ferrule in the compression fitting bite into the stainless hard line or would it just cause the fitting to expend and become junk?
> 
> :beer:


people use aluminum line with brass fittings, not stainless. also you cannot use stainless line with PTC fittings unless the PTC fitting is specifically made for stainless which is incredibly rare


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks :beer:


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

finished up Cloudvi's setup this week. color matched the top tank matte white to match the wheels, and polished the lower, accuair exo mounts and alot of copper later= finished product


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice work.

What sort of bulkhead fittings have you used there?


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

Bazmcc said:


> Nice work.
> 
> What sort of bulkhead fittings have you used there?


ive used Parker fittings on just about every set up ive done, havent had any problems with them so i havent othered using any other brand


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Some recent shots


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

just had mine done yesterday/today a friend did it for no charge. i just wanted a clean simple design that still allowed for some trunk room in the small cabrio trunk area.



and here's the new intake. coolant line is now under the intake tube


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

what is easier, powercoated or painted lines? i still planning my system with a friend but we are think about both ways..

reg Kev


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

vw-supreme said:


> what is easier, powercoated or painted lines? i still planning my system with a friend but we are think about both ways..
> 
> reg Kev


Powder would probably be easier...less prep/post work than paint, and it tends to be a bit of a more resilient finish than paint as well.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

^^^:thumbup: nice job dude


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

Swoops said:


>


awesome built Greg...

cant wait for my little tank...smile...


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

*what are "Hardlines"*



Swoops said:


>


Even more stunning in person pics do no justice thanks, Greg, you are truly talented at what you do


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Some hardlines I did for a friend the other day. 3/8" aluminum, black AN fittings with brass bulkheads.


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Did some copper lines yesterday, on the setup yesterday. Not sure if I'm going to stick with them though. Quick question, for those doing stainless lines (or aluminum?), what fittings have you found are the best? Here's a pic of the copper lines, vibrates against the tank though, so not keeping it.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

martin13 said:


> Some hardlines I did for a friend the other day. 3/8" aluminum, black AN fittings with brass bulkheads.


 Clean and simple :thumbup:


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

Are any of you guys using stainless tubing with ISO Bubble flares? I usually use 37º single flares (AN/JIC), but I'm interested in doing some brake lines in Stainless. I'm not sure if my OTC Stinger bubble flaring tool will be up to the job?


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

my buddy ivans new setup


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

martin13 said:


> Some hardlines I did for a friend the other day. 3/8" aluminum, black AN fittings with brass bulkheads.


jw how dose that work with the lines coming from one false floor to the other? unless its just hard to tell in the picture. it just seams like an accident that was covered up to me.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, I want this. FS?


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Guys, amazing hardlines!

Questions for people who using hardlines on your ACCU VU4, 

Did you get any leaking on those PTC ports? 

Some small leaking on my system, any idear? I use steel hardlines & Bite type fittings


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

*Re: what are "Hardlines"*










Did some work with some wiring and 1/2" lines today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

My first attempt at hardlines went pretty well. I still need to polish them and paint the tank.


22 May-5 by santorum, on Flickr

22 May-6 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

anyone on here selling there hardline set up? with tank hardlines and compressor? pm me


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

tspooner said:


> jw how dose that work with the lines coming from one false floor to the other? unless its just hard to tell in the picture. it just seams like an accident that was covered up to me.


You can't see the seams properly in the photo but the piece where the bulkheads go in, along with the pieces on the side and the piece the tank is bolted to; they are all secured to the floor. The final piece has a cut out around the bulkheads and it pulls out so you can get to the spare tire.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

CrAZY_EuRo said:


> anyone on here selling there hardline set up? with tank hardlines and compressor? pm me


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6034143-fs-custom-joosey-hardline-trunk-set-up


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Chris Weyer's Golf R by BobbySanders22, on Flickr


----------



## ARE30TWO (Dec 6, 2010)

swoops came by and did some sick brakelines :beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

^^^^sick as always^^^^^:thumbup:


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

*what are "Hardlines"*

Epic thread!


Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


----------



## G rat GLI (Jul 21, 2009)

I just read through the whole thread and I learned a lot of new information I didn't know about doing hardlines :thumbup:. Thanks for the information from everyone posting, can't wait to get started on my setup.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

where are you guys getting the stainless steel hardlines??

all i seem to find is cooper, which i do not want. 

thanks


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

boradie sucht said:


> where are you guys getting the stainless steel hardlines??
> 
> all i seem to find is cooper, which i do not want.
> 
> thanks


I believe most people order from http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-metal-tubing/=o61nqw


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Travy said:


> I believe most people order from http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-metal-tubing/=o61nqw


:heart:

can anyone chime in whose ordered from them if it comes in a coil or straight ?


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

nevermind, figured it out.

thanks travis /


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

which out of these choices should go with, mostly going into nromal 3/8th PTCs 

WALL ID
3/8"	0.01" 0.355"	
3/8"	0.02" 0.335"
3/8"	0.028"	0.319"	
3/8"	0.035"	0.305"
3/8"	0.049"	0.277"	
3/8"	0.065"	0.245"	
3/8"	0.083"	0.209"	

i just dont want to get one with a thicker wall/id that then it wont fit into the PTC. if that makes sense or something i should worry about. thinking about the thicker because plans are for them to hold up a little weight


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

0.035 wall thickness!


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

BBSWagen said:


> 0.035 wall thickness!


thanks man


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

any other opinions


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

boradie sucht said:


> any other opinions


no need. thinker will be a PITA to bend/flare....thinner will kink

.035" is the "sweet spot"


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

fouckhest said:


> no need. thinker will be a PITA to bend/flare....thinner will kink
> 
> .035" is the "sweet spot"


thanks, just ordered!


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

is it not reccomended to use ptc for stainless steel hardlines??

some say it isnt but then i see some where it is done.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

boradie sucht said:


> is it not reccomended to use ptc for stainless steel hardlines??
> 
> some say it isnt but then i see some where it is done.


There are different types of PTC's some for hard materials and some for softer materials. Check with your local supplier.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

so lucky this thread came up....im planning on doing a trunk makeover and try my luck on doing some hardlines.

just need to ask a few questions:

1. planning on using 3/8" copper lines for now to learn on so i can keep the cost down. is there any special grade or kind of copper tubing i should look for? how easy if they are to polish them?

2. which PTC fitting i can use for them and how reliable will it be if i use PTC fittings? if they are not.....will compression fittings be more reliable? what kind of compression fitting should i use for copper tubings?

3. lastly....those tube benders can become quite expensive....should i go for a high end one rather than more entry-level one? will there be any difference....a lot?

.....got a few more but i can ask those later.


TIA:beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jun_1.8T said:


> so lucky this thread came up...


...so I can ignore the past 44 pages and re-ask questions that have been answered over and again.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

jun_1.8T said:


> so lucky this thread came up....im planning on doing a trunk makeover and try my luck on doing some hardlines.
> 
> just need to ask a few questions:
> 
> ...


1. You can get away with coiled copper tubing at home depot/lowes. I bought some to try it out of curiosity, and it bends fine. Just straighten it out with your hands and roll it on the floor to straighten it out a bit better

2. PTC fittings are convenient, compression is better. 

3. I used the harbor frieght bender attached to a bench vice. Bending 1/4" tubing sucked. kinked anytime you went passed 45 degrees. 3/8 works great, aluminum and copper.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> ...so I can ignore the past 44 pages and re-ask questions that have been answered over and again.



I agree with this message!



Here my boot setup, missing 4 lines, but pretty colse to being done!


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> ...so I can ignore the past 44 pages and re-ask questions that have been answered over and again.



woah.....where is this hostility coming from???

fyi....i read through this thread and seems like a lot has changed through the years. so i just want some clarity if i can still use today stuff that were used years ago. 

so relax.....am i bothering you somehow???


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jun_1.8T said:


> woah.....where is this hostility coming from???
> 
> fyi....i read through this thread and seems like a lot has changed through the years. so i just want some clarity if i can still use today stuff that were used years ago.
> 
> so relax.....am i bothering you somehow???


My bad, it's just a little irritating to me when people are lazy. It's like, the forum is here forever for the reason that you can research, she what's been posted before. Maybe stuff has changed, but I don't think much has changed in regards to what tools are used to get the job done. And one thing, invariably, through all my travels through the internet, has held true; you get what you pay for. If you buy cheap tools and cheap hardware, you're going to get a cheap result. And it will reflect that. Like mine. If you pay more, your results can be better. But you have to be better, too. It's all a matter of what you're going for.

Your questions were answered above.eace:


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> My bad, it's just a little irritating to me when people are lazy. It's like, the forum is here forever for the reason that you can research, she what's been posted before. Maybe stuff has changed, but I don't think much has changed in regards to what tools are used to get the job done. And one thing, invariably, through all my travels through the internet, has held true; you get what you pay for. If you buy cheap tools and cheap hardware, you're going to get a cheap result. And it will reflect that. Like mine. If you pay more, your results can be better. But you have to be better, too. It's all a matter of what you're going for.
> 
> Your questions were answered above.eace:


no worries man....

ill probably go with the cheaper route for now to practice on. ill try and see if i have the thing for it. if ever i do then ill try to invest on the better tools for the job.

thanks:beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Practice is key. I bought 7' of copper today to try out some new stuff. Where I got it from was $2.49 a foot. But I made two practice pieces and two final pieces. Recycled one of the practice pieces for something else I needed. :thumbup:


----------



## mk-4-ever (Jul 11, 2011)

BBSWagen said:


> I agree with this message!
> 
> 
> 
> Here my boot setup, missing 4 lines, but pretty colse to being done!


finally, I see some updates about this set-up!
what's happening with vwQ ? you're too snob or they're too retards?:laugh:
P.S. I sold the ssr, not because of the 10.5, because of the 18:wave:


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

mk-4-ever said:


> finally, I see some updates about this set-up!
> what's happening with vwQ ? you're too snob or they're too retards?:laugh:
> P.S. I sold the ssr, not because of the 10.5, because of the 18:wave:


I've been banned 3 times at VWQ, admin are pussies! 
So i dont post there anymore, grown men acting like children, no thanks!


----------



## mk-4-ever (Jul 11, 2011)

BBSWagen said:


> I've been banned 3 times at VWQ, admin are pussies!
> So i dont post there anymore, grown men acting like children, no thanks!


I hear you:thumbup: only post there to sell my wheels or getting quick answer to my problems
set-up is looking dope, so does the car:thumbup::beer:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

just got in my two hardlines, ordered a 6ft ss and a 6ft steel. 

heres the worry. my parker ptcs from br came in nearly the exact same time, so of course i had to try them out. when i put the steel line into the ptc will 'bite' or 'grab; or w/e we are calling it. so i am assuming that it would be a good seal since it is grabbing it, but when i went to put the ss line into the same ptc. i was able to just pull it right back out, with no rescrition. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

aar0n. said:


> Full copper lines for the entire setup


Throw back :laugh::laugh:


----------



## mikag6 (Sep 16, 2013)

Fun 😉


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Almost finished with my latest iteration :laugh:. Waiting on OEM fabric to cover the base and I still need to paint the legs gloss white, to match the tank. Top right picture is how it will be seen looking in from the back looking into the trunk. I wanted to make the setup as minimal as possible, without raising the floor (or as little as possible), and still having access to my full size spare. The V2 manifold and compressor have also been tucked into the side pocket.


Trunk Layout by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

1490R32 said:


>


Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Some cool setups from airthdefined IG page, featuring their accuair fitting covers.


----------



## konner (Jan 2, 2014)

hi gyes. i'm from moscow 
soo it's my ride 









first gen hardlines:








second gen:









next my wokr was infinity G37& accuair :
















and my last project audi A6 c7 accuair 
































with love from RecastWorkShop & Rub'n'Roll :wave:eace:


----------



## TDI Arno (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello this is Arnold. I'm looking to convert my setup to hard lines, just so i can have all my components neatly organized. I'm wondering which fittings i need to have for hard lines(best fittings). I'm looking to run aluminum lines. A list of fitting would be much appreciated. Thank You!

I'm looking to win trophies at shows and need something in the trunk 

Here's my car:




My current trunk…:


Want I want to possibly do: (getting the mounting bracket soon.)


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

I have no hard lines to contribute as of yet, but this thread has inspired and motivated me to change my trunk (hatch) for the coming year. I went out and picked these up yesterday...










Should have them fitted with fittings shortly and then the project will commence!


----------



## DaveyMK4 (Mar 24, 2013)

work in progress 
My first attempt with hardlines


----------



## Sreter (Jan 23, 2010)

First off amazing work by alot of people in here... definitely inspiring since I've had my air ride for just over a year on my mk6 GTI and have always itched to do my own hardlines while following Swoop's work, among others. 

Anyways, I might be brain dead on this topic after reading all 44 pages in the past couple days while at work and have a couple questions that i'm confused about. I currently have 3/8 soft lines with V2 management and dual 400c compressors. would like to stick with 3/8 copper lines but i'm confused in the difference between measuring between soft and hard lines. i know i need 0.032" wall thickness as previously suggested but there are multiple options that say 3/8... do i need 3/8 tube size and 1/2" OD, or 1/2 tube size and 3/8" OD? was also looking at 3/8 aluminum lines and the options for that were less confusing saying 3/8 lines with the recommended 0.035" wall thickness but no other options which made the choice obvious... also, for copper lines is it still ok to use the electroless nickle fittings from Jegs that were previously posted/suggested? or would brass fittings be better for copper line? thanks in advance for any help and i apologize in advance if this is too redundant of a question/topic... just trying to make sense from a lot of reading and learning on how to do it right :thumbup:


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

My goal was something simple and clean.


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

euro+tuner said:


> My goal was something simple and clean.


I'd say you nailed it :thumbup: I've been drawing up some ideas for my new setup and was thinking about going with a gloss white tank and yours pretty much just made my mind up lol. Any shots from the front?

EDIT: Nvm, just saw the one you posted in your Flickr, looks great and your car is beautiful but I might be a little biased towards four door Indigo Blue Golfs :laugh:


----------



## konner (Jan 2, 2014)

Golf R20


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

*what are "Hardlines"*

 konnor  fellow Golf R hardlines!!! That's gorgeous, and you're making me think about a similar display window. My center cutout is carpet so my hardlines are unseen unless I pull the floor out. What material is that? Plexiglass? Perspex?


----------



## kerma06tdi (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: what are "Hardlines"*

In the process of finishing my first hard line build! Just a few more to be ran 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

i'm in the process of bagging my wife's 2012 eos and just finished making the trunk setup, the tank will run up the left side 
i decided to do something simple unlike my Golf R and hide the compressors and traps.


----------



## kerma06tdi (Oct 13, 2011)

Has anyone found compression fittings that look halfway decent and aren't massive? I went with ptc on aluminum lines and trying to get it leak free is going to be the death of me! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Speaking of compression fittings....

What are you guys using for brass compression bulkheads? I can't seem to find exactly what Im looking for.


----------



## DaveyMK4 (Mar 24, 2013)

this is the endresult of my first attempt with hardlines. enjoyed making it


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

I need to get stainless to replace the soft copper I just did today.

RTank-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: what are "Hardlines"*


----------



## kerma06tdi (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: what are "Hardlines"*

Worthless backup, where did you get those fittings from? They are some of the better looking ones I've seen!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

kerma06tdi said:


> Worthless backup, where did you get those fittings from? They are some of the better looking ones I've seen!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


They're Swageloks. My father-in-law works in the food industry and has access to them, so he scored the ones I needed for me. They are stainless and REALLY nice, but obviously VERY expensive to buy. I'd try your local pipe fitting distribution company and see if you can get a good price on them there. Duolok is pretty much identical to these also, and a little cheaper.


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

whitemk4golf said:


> installed and so far so good :beer:


Were you able to keep the spare tire? What vehicle is this on? This looks very similar to what I am wanting to do.


----------



## Tony_0305 (Jul 20, 2014)

I am about to start installing in less than 3 weeks once my dual viair 444C compressors and my airlift front and rear shocks come in....just ordered the ridgid 406 bender time for the cutter and flare tool set....lots of great info just not to sure if I want to go with aluminum or copper....what is better for The accuair Vu4 ptc ports??
Planning on using AN fitting..any advice??


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

for those of you guys using the ptc bulkhead through the floors. how thick of a board can those bulkheads go through?

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

Finally got around to taking pictures of mine. Thanks to Swoops for bending the lines!!


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

jun_1.8T said:


> for those of you guys using the ptc bulkhead through the floors. how thick of a board can those bulkheads go through?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


depends on which bulk head you run. I have bulkheads in 1/2" MDF


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Turbo_Joe said:


> depends on which bulk head you run. I have bulkheads in 1/2" MDF


which bulkheads are these? 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

can a SS fitting like a swagelok be used on copper tubing?

also...im planning on using swagelok for all my fittings. im gonna have a set of bulkheads going through my floor into my mgmnt which is hidden. my question is can I use just regular nylon airline with the undersideof the swagelok for the lines that will be under my floor?

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

jun_1.8T said:


> which bulkheads are these?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


I called Andrew at open road tuning and told him what I needed. Not sure who makes them but they go up to 3/4" I think. PTC on each side with hard lines on one side and soft on the other. Zero leaks


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

They're SMC Bulkheads.

http://www.openroadtuning.com/smc-kv2-bulkhead/ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Seamless tank with custom drilled ports. Hardlines by swoops.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Buck Russell said:


> They're SMC Bulkheads.
> 
> http://www.openroadtuning.com/smc-kv2-bulkhead/ :thumbup::thumbup:


Those are not the ones I am running, mine are not made of brass.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Those are not the ones I am running, mine are not made of brass.


My bad, couldn't find a pic of your setup. 

If you have the ones with the "blue" ends, they're PPD. They're also nice, but the SMC KV2 will seal better with copper.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Buck Russell said:


> My bad, couldn't find a pic of your setup.
> 
> If you have the ones with the "blue" ends, they're PPD. They're also nice, but the SMC KV2 will seal better with copper.


Mine have the blue ends. No issues with sealing with copper on mine. Have four of them total with no leaks. About to swap out the copper for aluminum though


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Mine have the blue ends. No issues with sealing with copper on mine. Have four of them total with no leaks. About to swap out the copper for aluminum though


just wondering....are u able to post a p8c of your hardlines now with the PTC fittings and copper lines? this is the route I originally planned for but im also considering doing SS compression fittings.

thanks.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

jun_1.8T said:


> just wondering....are u able to post a p8c of your hardlines now with the PTC fittings and copper lines? this is the route I originally planned for but im also considering doing SS compression fittings.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


Here are a few quick cell phone shots of them. Everything is about to come out though and replaced with something a little nicer looking.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

^^^thanks man....appreciate it. you replacing it with SS or aluminum? will you be keeping the same PTC fittings?

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

jun_1.8T said:


> ^^^thanks man....appreciate it. you replacing it with SS or aluminum? will you be keeping the same PTC fittings?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


Aluminum, have about 12' of it sitting next to me in office right now lol. Using the same PTC fittings. Adding a few other things to make it a little more elaborate just show it off a little more. Like I said earlier, I have ZERO leaks in my set-up. Just gotta make sure you cut the copper nice and straight and remove any burrs on the end.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Aluminum, have about 12' of it sitting next to me in office right now lol. Using the same PTC fittings. Adding a few other things to make it a little more elaborate just show it off a little more. Like I said earlier, I have ZERO leaks in my set-up. Just gotta make sure you cut the copper nice and straight and remove any burrs on the end.


yah ill just prolly stick with my original plan of using PTC for now with copper lines. what bender did you use? and did you just use the cutter home depot sells?

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

jun_1.8T said:


> yah ill just prolly stick with my original plan of using PTC for now with copper lines. what bender did you use? and did you just use the cutter home depot sells?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


I work for an HVAC company so I already have a bender and cutters laying around. Buy half way decent cutters. A decent set isnt to pricey. My cutters are made lenox and my tubing bender is made by yellow jacket I think


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Turbo_Joe said:


> I work for an HVAC company so I already have a bender and cutters laying around. Buy half way decent cutters. A decent set isnt to pricey. My cutters are made lenox and my tubing bender is made by yellow jacket I think


ahhhh...good for you! 

anyways...thanks for all the help. ill post a pic when im done. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

kerma06tdi said:


> In the process of finishing my first hard line build! Just a few more to be ran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mk5 Jetta?


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Finished the new hatch set up. Welded hidden brackets to the back of the tank and painted it. New aluminum hard lines. Wrapped the cargo cover in black micro suede to match the other interior bits.


----------



## kerma06tdi (Oct 13, 2011)

Eurogti yeah it's a mkv jetta


----------



## chubpino (Aug 10, 2011)

*False floor*

What thickness I should use for the false floor 1/2" 1" ? And which bulkheads heads I should use for the hardlines? I'm running 3/8 And should I use copper,aluminum, stainless steel? This will be my first hardline build but I'm pretty handy so should be ok I hope lol!:wave:


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

chubpino said:


> What thickness I should use for the false floor 1/2" 1" ? And which bulkheads heads I should use for the hardlines? I'm running 3/8 And should I use copper,aluminum, stainless steel? This will be my first hardline build but I'm pretty handy so should be ok I hope lol!:wave:


Mine is built from 1/2" and is more than strong enough. A few of the pieces under the floor are made from 3/4" like where the compressors mount for some added strength.


----------



## chubpino (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks turbo joe!! Quick question how about the fitting which ones you used?


----------



## Tony_0305 (Jul 20, 2014)

Just a quick question where can I buy a 3" leader hose for my viair compressors? ? Thanks in advanced trying to get all my stuff ordered to start my build


----------



## Tony_0305 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey guys o wanna know where u get ur annealed aluminum tubing I can't find straight pieces anywhere onlkne


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Mcmaster carr


----------



## Tony_0305 (Jul 20, 2014)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Mcmaster carr


Thanks


----------



## Tony_0305 (Jul 20, 2014)

Worthlessbackup said:


> Mcmaster carr


I checked they only have polled up


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Tony_0305 said:


> I checked they only have polled up


I've never seen tubes of aluminum that were annealed, normally the straight tubes need to be bent with a bender and not by hand. You'll find them mostly in coils like that because annealing the metal makes it softer and easier to work with.


----------



## Tony_0305 (Jul 20, 2014)

Travy said:


> I've never seen tubes of aluminum that were annealed, normally the straight tubes need to be bent with a bender and not by hand. You'll find them mostly in coils like that because annealing the metal makes it softer and easier to work with.


So I could just but non annealed and use my ridgid 406 hand bender?? And be ok or should I use the rolled up aluminum? ?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Tony_0305 said:


> So I could just but non annealed and use my ridgid 406 hand bender?? And be ok or should I use the rolled up aluminum? ?


I had a rigid bender and bought some of the multipurpose tubing off mcmaster-carr http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-metal-tubing/=ta4sin and had no problem bending it with the hand bender. I used the 0.035" wall thickness 

Multipurpose Aluminum Tubing

 Temperature Range: -452° to 400° F
 Bend with a bending tool
 Use with flared fittings


----------



## Tony_0305 (Jul 20, 2014)

Travy said:


> I had a rigid bender and bought some of the multipurpose tubing off mcmaster-carr http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-metal-tubing/=ta4sin and had no problem bending it with the hand bender. I used the 0.035" wall thickness
> 
> Multipurpose Aluminum Tubing
> 
> ...


Thanks much appreciated =)


----------



## Tony_0305 (Jul 20, 2014)

Quick noon questions but can I use a -6 AN fitting and thread it only my tank that has a 3/8 post?? If so would I use a standard -6 AN fitting or -6 oring AN fitting that I have seen on ANplumming website


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

what would be the best way to use in straightening out coiled copper tubing? it sux to be up here as I cant seem to find anyone selling straight copper tubings.

tried rolling them in carpet but Im still left with small curves. also what can I use to polish them up?

this is my very first time doing this..

thanks.










Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony_0305 (Jul 20, 2014)

Where does one get a 3" (length) leader hose for compressor. ..


----------



## ArezUK (Mar 18, 2012)

Wondering if you guys can help me. Im from Ireland - So excuse all the crazy questions -


Most of the air here in Ireland/UK is all 1/4 lines. I understand that a lot of you guys run 3/8 OD with a 0.035 wall. Im just wondering what you guys use for 1/4? Do you still use the same 0.035 wall, or drop down to something smaller?

UK people :

Someone posted before about the crazy price of the Ridgid prices on this side of the water ( The Ridgid 406 bender is over $150 here new). Anyone from the UK found a bender thats just as good?

What about an online shop for supplies? I dont have many local plumming shops that supply imperial fittings ( and aluminium/SS tubing for hardlines). Anyone know of a decent online retailer?

Cheers ^_^


----------



## Tony_0305 (Jul 20, 2014)

Wish AN fittings were cheaper lol....going to cost me about 484 for ANPLUMMING earl fittings is that too much lol


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

my first go at hardlines. went with the cheap route using PTC and copper. happy with it except for a couple of leaking lines that I have to re-cut. here's a pic....










Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## chubpino (Aug 10, 2011)

jun_1.8T said:


> my first go at hardlines. went with the cheap route using PTC and copper. happy with it except for a couple of leaking lines that I have to re-cut. here's a pic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome job looks really good!!


----------



## jschmidtjordan (Nov 1, 2013)

*simple and clean*








[/url]imagejpeg_2 (1) by jschmidtjordan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Tony_0305 (Jul 20, 2014)

Work in progress


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

some work from the beginning of the year


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

jun_1.8T said:


> what would be the best way to use in straightening out coiled copper tubing? it sux to be up here as I cant seem to find anyone selling straight copper tubings.


Roll out your length as straight as you can by hand. Clamp one end in a vise. Grab the other end with vise grips or pliers and give the wrench a whack with a mallet/hammer and it'll straighten out. There's YouTube videos with demos


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

Swoops said:


>


With your water traps on the inside of the car.....suppose everyone wraps a rag around it and tries to absorb the moisture that way??



reminding myself I need to clear mine....which are under the car...


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

NorCO_1806 said:


> With your water traps on the inside of the car.....suppose everyone wraps a rag around it and tries to absorb the moisture that way??
> 
> 
> 
> reminding myself I need to clear mine....which are under the car...


Mine are under my false floor, but I just take a small cup/bowl with a rag in it and drain into that.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Picked up some new fittings (a few spares) that I need install before h2o. Nice to ditch the PTL fittings finally


----------



## JuniorMarafon (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello Guys, I from Brazil and this is my clean trunk setup...



Yes, is a Towhook there! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Tony_0305 (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

NorCO_1806 said:


> With your water traps on the inside of the car.....suppose everyone wraps a rag around it and tries to absorb the moisture that way??


That's my setup. I just take a rag and hold it over the bottom of the trap on the needle to let out all of the water.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Swoops said:


> some work from the beginning of the year



The best Hardlines IMO.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> The best Hardlines IMO.


Not like you're biased or anything, right? :laugh:


----------



## air bag installer (Oct 7, 2014)

*use brake lines and flare them your self*

your brake lines in your vehicle are running high pressure from the brake boost or hydro boost like in the 2500 psi or more sometimes depending on vehicle just buy a flaring tool and make your own line your can get most sizes in brake lines ... at your local auto parts store... or go to a local hydraulic hose store ..


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

air bag installer said:


> your brake lines in your vehicle are running high pressure from the brake boost or hydro boost like in the 2500 psi or more sometimes depending on vehicle just buy a flaring tool and make your own line your can get most sizes in brake lines ... at your local auto parts store... or go to a local hydraulic hose store ..


:thumbup:

:what:


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jan 9, 2011)

A little something I'm working on for a mates Rocco


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jan 9, 2011)

Clean and simple tank and hardlines painted in a custom mix Lambo grey hiden under the floor


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is a few pics of my A3 3.2Q Sportback with AirLift airride. Dual 444C's in black, Autopilot V2 management, SMC check valves sprayed in black and water trap sprayed in black.

My first attempt on hardlines. Not perfect, but for the first try, I guess they're decent. The right compressor hardline is not identical to the left one and there are a few flaws so I'm not completely happy with that. I run out of copper pipe so I'll have to redo that after I buy another mile of copper line to get one 1 feet line done. :banghead: Not the best tools and it seems a bit hard to do when they are mirror images to each other on left and right. Anyways, here are the pics.


























-Mici-


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

Nice work! You are likely going to have issues with the a SMC check valves mounted that close to the compressor head. The internals of the SMC's are plastic and easily seize up when exposed to the amount of heat created by the compressor. If you start blowing fuses when the compressors kick on...first place I would check is those check valves. Rockstar check valves are all metal and wont deform like the plastic inside the SMC's.


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

I am going to give hard lines a shot. I am a pipefitter and have some past bending history so I've got that going for me lol. I have a bender and have purchased 3/8" od stainless steel tubing. My question is what should I be using for fittings? I have a bunch of PTC fittings but they don't work with the stainless as they pull right off. Assuming tubing is too hard for the teeth to grab. But I have seen some setups with the PTC fittings and stainless. Is there a specific fitting I need to use? 

I am looking for a couple elbows to go from tank to tubing and more importantly bulkhead fittings to go from the stainless steel to the nylon line. 

Appreciate any guidance. 

Tom


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

thewhitsnpt said:


> I am going to give hard lines a shot. I am a pipefitter and have some past bending history so I've got that going for me lol. I have a bender and have purchased 3/8" od stainless steel tubing. My question is what should I be using for fittings? I have a bunch of PTC fittings but they don't work with the stainless as they pull right off. Assuming tubing is too hard for the teeth to grab. But I have seen some setups with the PTC fittings and stainless. Is there a specific fitting I need to use?
> 
> I am looking for a couple elbows to go from tank to tubing and more importantly bulkhead fittings to go from the stainless steel to the nylon line.
> 
> ...


So I'm starting a very similar project for my R. I did a half shown tank and everything else under the false floor on my last GTI, but this time I'm doing hardlines and the tank above the floor. I would suggest looking at compression fittings. These are what I'm using for my setup. They work great with aluminum as I had the same concerns about using PTC fittings with metal tubing.

This is the tank I'm using:

AIR LIFT ALUMINUM 4 GALLON FACEPORT TANK (POLISHED)









I'll be using these straights out the front of the tank:

Straight Adapter for 3/8" Tube OD x 1/4 Male Pipe









And these fittings out the ends of the tank.

90 Degree Elbow for 3/8" Tube OD x 3/8 Male Pipe









As far as bulkhead fittings, I'm using these:

PARKER STAINLESS STEEL COMPRESSION BULKHEAD FEMALE STRAIGHT









To make the switch from compression bulkhead to PTC, I wanted a 90* to try and keep the lines as close to the underside of the floor so I have room for more storage. So I'm going to run that bulkhead fitting and have an elbow 1/4" NPT to swivel 3/8" PTC on the other side to conserve space:

SMC DOT SWIVEL ELBOW









Hope this helps. :beer:


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

I just ordered aluminum tubing from McMaster Carr. Now I can use my ptc fittings. Anyone need some 3/8" stainless? Have 20'of it.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't think I posted it here, but I finished running the hardlines. Just waiting on two more bulkhead fittings and an analog pressure gauge for the middle NPT fitting. First timeI've done this and it was pretty fun.


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks great man. I am a little confused as to what the lines go to tho lol. Compressor to tank x2 I see but what are 4 other lines? Older management?


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

thewhitsnpt said:


> Looks great man. I am a little confused as to what the lines go to tho lol. Compressor to tank x2 I see but what are 4 other lines? Older management?


Two go to the VU-4, one goes to an air tool hookup, and the last is the tank pressure sensor.


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

Got it.


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

V2 has everything built into the ecu/manifold.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

will PTC fittings work on aluminum tubing? planning on redoing my old coppper setup with aluminum lines but as much as possible would like to keep my PTC fittings.


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

On aluminum yes they will. Stainless not so much. Just beware of the inside diameter of the tubing as it needs to fit over the steel sleeve in the fittings. I actually had to drill out ends to make them fit.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

jun_1.8T said:


> will PTC fittings work on aluminum tubing? planning on redoing my old coppper setup with aluminum lines but as much as possible would like to keep my PTC fittings.


Use .035 wall aluminum tubing and you wont have any issues. My first hardline set up was done this way with all PTC fittings and I had no issues.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Use .035 wall aluminum tubing and you wont have any issues. My first hardline set up was done this way with all PTC fittings and I had no issues.


ok thanks guys.....thats good i can save all my PTC fittings then. thanks for the .035 wall thickness tip.


----------



## BlackSwan (Dec 29, 2010)

Is 3/4" plywood to thick for compression & AN bulkhead fittings??


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

BlackSwan said:


> Is 3/4" plywood to thick for compression & AN bulkhead fittings??


Depends what bulkhead fittings you get. My Parker compression fittings could probably do 1". My plywood is only 1/2" thick though. Most bulkhead fittings will tell you how think of a material they can span.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I just used a router to take some of the material off the 3/4'' MDF I'm using for my flooring.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

BlackSwan said:


> Is 3/4" plywood to thick for compression & AN bulkhead fittings??


I used 3/4" plywood in my setup, I had two set of bulkheads to deal with. (Actually another set of bulkheads for rear bags, vents line c/w muffler, tank drain line in the spare wheel area, but no wood to deal with)

One's from the V2 manifold:



The other exiting the raised platform:



Both set of bulkheads are mounted to a piece of aluminum and not the plywood.

You can see the PTC fitting through the plywood in this photo: (sorry for poor quality photo)



There are multiple means of getting the bulkhead to fit, a lot of it depends on your setup.


----------



## johnnykash (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's my hardliners played out on the PvC that we used 










Here's the setup installed. It's a MK6 Jetta TDI and it's hung underneath the rear deck in the trunk


----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

hey guys.. 


where do you guys buy your 3/8 Hardline Piping??

also how do you guys flare you piping? ive been using alumminum piping


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

CrAZY_EuRo said:


> hey guys..
> 
> 
> where do you guys buy your 3/8 Hardline Piping??
> ...


377 Ridgid flare tool.

I think most people in the us go to mcmaster carr. We don't have it over here so i use a dedicated aluminium supplier in the uk.


----------



## stephan315 (Mar 15, 2007)

johnnykash said:


> Here's my hardliners played out on the PvC that we used


SMC Traps? How do you like them?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

stephan315 said:


> SMC Traps? How do you like them?


I've installed a set in my setup and had no issues with them.


----------



## stephan315 (Mar 15, 2007)

Actually meant to ask if they were AVS water traps...


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes they are AVS traps.


----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

hears a picture of my hardline setup that i made 
the only thing that wasn't done by me are the hardlines on the tank that was swoops


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Set up I built recently for our 2016 Classy House Productions sponsor car. Pretty happy how it came out! 


Hardlines Jetta by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

when using the VU4 manifold has anyone used the top 4 holes with male compression fittings for the hardlines instead of the bottom PTC fittings? Trying to avoid PTC as much as i can for peace of mind. Anyone run into any issues with their compressor to tank hardlines? ive read a few things about potential issues because of the compressor vibration. im going to be attempting a pretty simple hardline setup in the next couple days, my tank should be showing up today!


----------



## maxmcnasty (Jan 30, 2012)

You can use the threaded ports for your hardlines and whatever fitting you prefer, What are you going to use on the PTC side though? Are you gonna run guage pressures off of them?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*what are &quot;Hardlines&quot;*

The hardline material choice on the PTC side is important copper or aluminum works well with PTC but stainless steel doesn't. Stainless must use compression fittings. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maxmcnasty (Jan 30, 2012)

northendroid said:


> The hardline material choice on the PTC side is important copper or aluminum works well with PTC but stainless steel doesn't. Stainless must use compression fittings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

I do have pressure sensors for my Zaetech Digigauge that I can use on the PTC. I was going to run those on off a Tee fitting somewhere but if I can get a PTC fittings with NTP female that'd work out perfect. I'm going to using copper or aluminum any way but for the sake of it.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

White 3 Gal 3/8 Aluminum Hardline
by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks Nice, who is the Way during the c pillar? No hardlines right


Posted at work...


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

vw-supreme said:


> Looks Nice, who is the Way during the c pillar? No hardlines right
> 
> 
> Posted at work...


The hardline switches to standard nylon line at a bulkhead fitting right behind the panel. The lines then follow the perimeter (same path as the stock hatch wiring) of the hatch and then go through the wiring grommets so nothing is visible, and then down the c pillars.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Couple of set ups I knocked out in the past week :thumbup:

Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr


Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr


trunk-3 by Shady Bum, on Flickr

trunk by Shady Bum, on Flickr


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

nice work as always Ross!! :thumbup:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

fasttt600 said:


> nice work as always Ross!! :thumbup:


Agreed looks amazing!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

fasttt600 said:


> nice work as always Ross!! :thumbup:






northendroid said:


> Agreed looks amazing!




Thank you gents! Many more to come hopefully!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Finished up the hardline set up in the trunk of my 2016 Passat recently, pretty stoked how it came out! 

TRUNKYTRUNNNNK-5 by Shady Bum, on Flickr

TRUNKYTRUNNNNK-3 by Shady Bum, on Flickr


----------



## lukeleon94 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello fellas, I want to do some hardlines within the trunk/boot and just curious on what I need, I'll be happy with copper lines, just want to know mainly where to look for the fittings and general advise.
I'm in the UK 
Thankyou


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Compression Bulkheads:
http://www.airlines-pneumatics.co.u...l/compression-fitting-bulkhead--equal/S060145

That site also has compression fittings adapters from 1/4"NPT to 1/4" Compression or PTC fittings as well. They also have 3/8" fittings should you go with 3/8" copper.

One tool that I found very handy is Eastwood tubing straighter, there must be someone in the UK that makes something like this.


----------



## chubpino (Aug 10, 2011)

did this for my bud


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Travy said:


> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## chubpino (Aug 10, 2011)

another project I'm working on


----------



## chubpino (Aug 10, 2011)

finished up the install


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

so whats everyones preference on fittings for hardlines? Personally I use swagelok SS fittings for SS line. but what about all you with aluminum lines? nickel ptc? brass ptc? brass smc ptc? do you remove or keep the tube straightener? i keep mine in for added strength


----------



## ch355 (Dec 10, 2015)

almost done with mine..


----------



## dc2_me (Jun 5, 2015)

VAGwhore said:


> Finished up the hardline set up in the trunk of my 2016 Passat recently, pretty stoked how it came out!
> 
> TRUNKYTRUNNNNK-5 by Shady Bum, on Flickr
> 
> TRUNKYTRUNNNNK-3 by Shady Bum, on Flickr


What mount did you use to mount the manifold?


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

dc2_me said:


> What mount did you use to mount the manifold?


Looks like its either suspended by the hardlines or hes using an accuair eXo mount


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Teh_Chris said:


> Looks like its either suspended by the hardlines or hes using an accuair eXo mount
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has a thread when he put this together but I just cannot find it, I believe your correct it could a eXo or custom mount not suspended by hardlines, I remember that the air tanks are Specialty Suspension.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

northendroid said:


> He has a thread when he put this together but I just cannot find it, I believe your correct it could a eXo or custom mount not suspended by hardlines, I remember that the air tanks are Specialty Suspension.


Id bet on the eXo mount with a modified mounting plate. I am using the exo rings on the seamless tank in my GLI










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*what are &quot;Hardlines&quot;*










still have two of the lines i need to quit being a slackass and bend em but its functional 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Teh_Chris said:


> Id bet on the eXo mount with a modified mounting plate. I am using the exo rings on the seamless tank in my GLI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome work love the custom bracket :thumbup: when looking at the first photo is the whole assembly going to flip 180 degrees? I'm asking because of the orientation of the compressor and water traps suggest that it would be. As for the elbows install in the V2 manifold try routing the hose to them from putting any pressure on these fittings. When re-doing my son's air ride I had some leak issue that came down to side pressure applied to those fittings. Don't know how removabble you went to make this assembly but you may want to consider an Anderson connector for the compressor wires.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

northendroid said:


> Awesome work love the custom bracket :thumbup: when looking at the first photo is the whole assembly going to flip 180 degrees? I'm asking because of the orientation of the compressor and water traps suggest that it would be. As for the elbows install in the V2 manifold try routing the hose to them from putting any pressure on these fittings. When re-doing my son's air ride I had some leak issue that came down to side pressure applied to those fittings.


Yeah man look at some of the other pics i just posted. And i use swagelok fittings. Ive checked at the manifold and have zero leaks. I can pump it up to 150 psi and let it sit for several days and come back to 150


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Teh_Chris said:


> Yeah man look at some of the other pics i just posted. And i use swagelok fittings. Ive checked at the manifold and have zero leaks. I can pump it up to 150 psi and let it sit for several days and come back to 150
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice work on a tight system :thumbup Swagelok are pricey but worth every penny, we use those fitting at work on large electric mining shovels.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

northendroid said:


> Nice work on a tight system :thumbup:


Thx. My tiguan is also not 100% done yet either but shes functional and no leaks. Im gonna rebend the two compressor lines and cut the feet off of the upper tank before







i head down to Helen Wednesday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice work, nice looking pipe bender manufacturer?


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

northendroid said:


> Nice work, nice looking pipe bender manufacturer?


Ty. It takes some getting used to (bending the lines) but its easy enough but its an Imperial bender. Does 1/2" 3/8" and 1/4











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Teh_Chris said:


> Ty. It takes some getting used to (bending the lines) but its easy enough but its an Imperial bender. Does 1/2" 3/8" and 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imperial they make some excellent tools I did refrigeration for many years and used a lot of their tools, good choice also looks like you can do multiple sizes on that bender as well.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

northendroid said:


> Imperial they make some excellent tools I did refrigeration for many years and used a lot of their tools, good choice also looks like you can do multiple sizes on that bender as well.


Yeah I Use Them A lot At Work , Its Been Good To Me Sofar


----------



## ch355 (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## ch355 (Dec 10, 2015)




----------

